# [OFF] Joyeux noel pour le logiciel libre

## Faust_

Je ne sais pas si vous etes au courant mais je viens de tomber sur quelque chose qui m'a fait bondir, j'ai donc eu envie de le partager avec vous histoire de peut-etre voir quelques bonnes idees emerger de vos reponses

 *Quote:*   

> Paris, le 14 novembre 2005 - Alors que le ministère de la culture, décidémment constant dans ses pratiques anti-démocratiques, envisage de faire voter de nuit un projet de loi ultra-polémique sur le droit d'auteur (le DADVSI) le 22 et 23 décembre prochain - dans un hémicycle traditionnellement deserté par les parlementaires à l'approche des fêtes de Noël, l'initiative EUCD.INFO vient de publier trois documents que les majors du disque, du film et du logiciel propriétaire, auraient sans doute préféré voir garder secret encore quelques temps.

 

Droit d'auteur : EUCD.INFO dévoile le plan d'attaque des majors pour Noël

ou encore

Pressions sur le gouvernement pour faire interdire le Logiciel Libre

Voeux de bonne annee envoyes aux auteurs de logiciels libres 

 *Quote:*   

> Vendredi 18 novembre 2005, au ministère de la Culture, le SNEP et la SCPP déclarent aux auteurs de Logiciel Libre : « Vous allez changer vos licences. » La SACEM ajoute : « Vous allez arrêter de publier vos logiciels. » Et se déclare prête à « poursuivre les auteurs de logiciels libres continuant de divulguer leur code source » si l'amendement « VU/SACEM/BSA/FT Division Contenus » était voté par les parlementaires.

 

je ne sais pas trop ce que l'on peut faire contre ce genre de chose en dehors de le faire savoir au plus grand nombre, je lance donc ce post a titre informatif

edit: je rajoute un lien que j'avais oublie Comment agir ?

ps: je m'excuse par avance aupres des moderateurs si ce post n'avait pas sa place ici...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je viens de voir ça ce matin aussi, et ne t'inquiète pas mais ce post à tout à fait sa place ici (enfin je pense).

Je ne suis pas au courant de toute l'affaire mais je pense que les réactions ne vont pas tarder   :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Tant que les reactions restent mesurees et argumentees, pas de raison de locker quoi que ce soit. Et effectivement, vous avez raison : les reactions ne se font pas attendre. La FSF a publie cette info le 25, et depuis le debut du week-end les mailings-lists Debian fourmillent de mails a ce sujet. L'un d'eux est particulierement interessant, et je collerais un lien ici des que j'aurais acces a un serveur X.

----------

## Leander256

J'esaie de faire réagir les gens en en parlant autour de moi, mais malheureusement les gens étant ce qu'ils sont, ça leur rentre par une oreille et ça ressort par l'autre. Certains sont indignés un quart d'heure, puis passent à autre chose (une partie de BF2, le match de rugby...). D'autres pensent que cette loi ne changera rien et que la montagne va accoucher d'une souris. Personnellement je pense que cette loi, jumelée au TCPA/Palladium qu'on essaye de nous refourguer en douce (et probablement d'autres choses), est extrêmement dangereuse. Reste à convaincre les gens...

EDIT : 600 messages ! Je suis l33t ! .... Rendez-moi mon Guru  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Faust_

ce qui fait flipper deja au premier abord c'est que si une telle loi passe, en france il ne sera plus possible de developper/distribuer de logiciels libres qui permettraient la lecture de dvd, cd audio, divx, mp3 et cie

de plus ils veulent interdire la copie privee mais oublient que "grace" a eux nous payons des taxes a l'achat des disques durs, cd/dvd pour justement y avoir droit et bien evidemment ils oublient de preciser que si la loi passe les taxes devraient etre retirees, donc en gros on va continuer a payer pour des choses que l'on aura plus le droit de faire, c'est de mieux en mieux

enfin tout ca c'est ce que je comprend, j'espere me tromper...

morale: ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le ... de la cremiere  :Sad: 

----------

## Starch

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> morale: ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le ... de la cremiere 

 

Bah oui, comme nous quoi.

On veut pouvoir pirater, coder, distribuer, manger, baiser, tout ça sans payer.

Faut pas exagérer non plus  :Smile: 

Depuis quand en matière de culture c'est le quidam qui décide, non mais ! On va quand même pas renier des siècles d'Histoire !

Parfois, je suis cynique.

----------

## lmarcini

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Depuis quand en matière de culture c'est le quidam qui décide, non mais ! On va quand même pas renier des siècles d'Histoire !

 

Tss, tss, tss... Faut pas abuser de la démocratie tout de même, non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

> L'un d'eux est particulierement interessant, et je collerais un lien ici des que j'aurais acces a un serveur X.

 

Vive le progrès, j'ai enfin accès à un navigateur digne de ce nom (on a beau dire, links ne remplacera pas tout de suite firefox  :Wink:  ). Voici le fil de discussion dont je parlais. Il y a quelques messages dans le lot qui contiennent des infos particulièrement intéressantes si vous voulez réagir politiquement à ces évènements.

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

> (on a beau dire, links ne remplacera pas tout de suite firefox  ).

 

Yeps c'est sur ..

 Ceci dit je ne m'indigne meme plus , j'ai le coeur au bord des levres de l'informatique .. nan meme mieux de nos sociétés actuelles ...

snirff coup de bluez

----------

## LaMs

Humm quelqu'un pourrait faire un petit résumé au Québécois ici présent ? Si j'ai bien compris le parlement Européen veut interdire le logiciel libre ?

Lams

----------

## marvin rouge

Petit résumé succint: le gouvernement (français) veut faire passer une loi sur le droit d'auteur, afin de limiter le piratage (hmmm).

Le problème, c'est qu'il y a 2 amendements hallucinants:

1- des sociétés comme Vivendi Universal, et des organismes comme la SACEM (gestion des droits sur les oeuvres en France) et la BSA (organisme US, on se demande ce qu'il vient foutre dans nos lois   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ont déposé un amendement à la loi pour interdire tout logiciel communiquant n'intégrant pas un moyen technique de contrôle et de traçage de l'usage  :Arrow:  au revoir SSH, FTP ... source

2- le deuxième amendement veut imposer des mesures techniques et des chiffrements de flux aux radios (ça nous concerne moins directement, mais les web radio font la gueule) source

Pas mal d'infos sur DLFP (qui renvoie sur eucd.info, mais l'avantage de DLFP, c'est que les trolls sont inclus).

Sur la thématique plus générale des DRM, y'a Mossieur Nitot qui a publié récemment une serie d'articles sur son blogs: y'en a 5, ça se lit rapidement et c'est clair, ça commence ici

Et sinon, un bon site de références, c'est Formats ouverts

+

EDIT : *anigel wrote:*   

> Il y a quelques messages dans le lot qui contiennent des infos particulièrement intéressantes si vous voulez réagir politiquement à ces évènements.

 

Euh, chez Debian, ils savent pas faire un en-tete HTML correct en indiquant le charset ?   :Razz: 

Sinon, la lettre a l'air pas mal, mais beaaacoup trop longue, amha.

+

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> J'esaie de faire réagir les gens en en parlant autour de moi, mais malheureusement les gens étant ce qu'ils sont, ça leur rentre par une oreille et ça ressort par l'autre. Certains sont indignés un quart d'heure, puis passent à autre chose (...)

 

J'ai exactement le même problème: les gens autour de moi s'en moquent complètement, et y'a pas moyen de leur faire comprendre qu'ils sont concernés. Les réactions de 90% des gens (autour de moi), c'est ça:

-je m'en fous, j'ai Windows media player pour lire mes mp3 et mes films, avec microsoft tu pourras toujours lire ce que tu veux

-hein ? le logiciel libre ? ah ! linux. mais windows aussi c'est gratuit.

-ah oui, c'est grave quand même. au fait, t'as reçu ta taxe d'habitation ...

Alors voilà, une loi sur le droit d'auteur (un truc compliqué) qui va être discutée entre le 22 et le 23 décembre, ça leur passe complètement au dessus de la  tête. Pour eux, la musique c'est mp3 (ogg et flac, ça n'existe pas), les films c'est WMP, tracer une courbe c'est Excel, le mail c'est Outlook ... 

Alors parler de droits sur la diffusion de logiciels libres, parler de libre diffusion d'oeuvres, parler de la liberté d'accès à l'information, toussa ... j'ai souvent l'impression de pisser dans le tonneau des Danaïdes.

----------

## ultrabug

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Pour eux, la musique c'est mp3 (ogg et flac, ça n'existe pas), les films c'est WMP, tracer une courbe c'est Excel, le mail c'est Outlook ... 
> 
> Alors parler de droits sur la diffusion de logiciels libres, parler de libre diffusion d'oeuvres, parler de la liberté d'accès à l'information, toussa ... j'ai souvent l'impression de pisser dans le tonneau des Danaïdes.

 

Preuve qu'ils ont déjà bien réussi leur coup...

----------

## spider312

Le piratage est entré dans les moeurs, c'est la cause de cette loi, et ce qui fait que tout le monde s'en fout, c'est assez dificile à concevoir je trouve, mais c'est comme ça

Une question : les artistes, ils s'en fouttent eux aussi ou quoi ? Ils préfèrent alors tous le pognon à l'art ? Ils savent qu'on est en train de tuer l'art, donc leur boulot, donc leur pognon au profit de quelques grosses société ?

Si eux et les politiciens ne bougent pas, sachant qu'on n'aura pas d'actions comme une greve, une assez grosse manif, ou des voitures brulées, tout le monde continuera à s'en fouttre ...

----------

## cylgalad

[troll]Mangez des pommes...[/troll]

----------

## Faust_

ce qu'il faudrait peut-etre expliquer aux gens qui ne se sentent pas concernes par cette loi, c'est qu'elle pourrait permettre par exemple aux editeurs de dvd des abus assez incroyables 

du style j'achete un dvd de telle marque et cette marque a decide qu'il ne serait pas lisible sur mon lecteur liteon ou nec mais que je ne pourrai le lire qu'avec un lecteur de sa marque ou de ses marques partenaires, je dois donc acheter un nouveau lecteur dvd pour profiter du film que j'ai achete.

une fois que j'ai achete mon nouveau lecteur, je me dis super je vais enfin pouvoir profiter de mon film, malheureusement pour moi l'editeur du dvd a grands coups de DRM et de rootkits a fait en sorte que mon dvd ne soit lisible qu'avec le player "delamarquequivabien" qui coute xxx euro, je dois donc encore payer la license de ce player

a ce stade, j'en ai marre de payer (ou je n'ai plus les sous pour), je jette donc un oeil dans portage (ou sur un site de telechargement si je suis sous windows) et je decouvre qu'il existe un player libre qui me permettrait de lire mon dvd, je l'installe et je regarde mon film (que j'ai achete) en mettant le dvd dans le lecteur dvd tout neuf (que j'ai aussi achete)

malheureusement pour moi comme j'ai utilise le player libre, je suis devenu hors la loi et suis passible de 300 000 euros d'amende et 3 ans de prison pour acte de contrefacon

et ceci marche aussi bien pour les cd audio etc etc...

bien sur je ne pense pas que les editeurs aillent aussi loin car ce serait du suicide mais c'est apparemment le genre de chose que cette loi leur permettrait de mettre en oeuvre d'apres le site ikario

 *Quote:*   

> Concrètement, le projet DADVSI verrouille juridiquement les dispositifs anti-copie sur tout support numérique : ces dispositifs seront crées, déployés et contrôlés selon des critères arbitraires par les seuls industriels du disque, du film et du logiciel propriétaire.
> 
>     * Ces dispositifs permettront de surveiller et contrôler les pratiques numériques de tout utilisateur.
> 
>     * Ces dispositifs permettront d'interdire à distance tout accès aux oeuvres et toute utilisation des matériels numériques et électroniques.
> ...

 

et la les utilisateurs de windows sont touches et ne peuvent plus dire que c'est seulement linux qui rencontre un probleme

----------

## kwenspc

la dictature économique les amis, la dictature économique...

----------

## CryoGen

Et apres on s'etonne qu'il y ai de plus en plus d'expatriés, de "fuite des cerveaux"   :Rolling Eyes:  forcement, avec des lois pareils on va directement dans le mur (et bien sur, qui c'est qui va payer le dit mur ? c'est nous   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) 

J'espere que cette lois va subir le meme sort que la loi LEN, tellement amendé que finalement elle est devenu "acceptable" ; voir meme carrement supprimer (on ne sait jamais, avec les politiciens on a toujours des surprises)

Personnelement j'habite au Mali, et ca me fait mal de voir mon pays s'enfoncer comme ca   :Confused: 

----------

## spider312

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Personnelement j'habite au Mali, et ca me fait mal de voir mon pays s'enfoncer comme ca  

 Euh, au cas ou elle passe cette loi, c'est bien le Mali ?  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

l'endroit idéal serait une plateforme offshore en eau international (on est pas emmerdé avec les lois d'aucuns pays, et les lois internationales ont un impact restreint)

assez grande pour faire de la culture etc... (pour l'électricité faudrait utiliser le vent, le soleil et les courants marins)

On part quand?

----------

## Adrien

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Personnelement j'habite au Mali, et ca me fait mal de voir mon pays s'enfoncer comme ca   Euh, au cas ou elle passe cette loi, c'est bien le Mali ? 

 

+1

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> l'endroit idéal serait une plateforme offshore en eau international (on est pas emmerdé avec les lois d'aucuns pays, et les lois internationales ont un impact restreint) 

 

+2   :Laughing: 

Nan franchement, ça fait peur tout ça!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Personnelement j'habite au Mali, et ca me fait mal de voir mon pays s'enfoncer comme ca   Euh, au cas ou elle passe cette loi, c'est bien le Mali ? 

 

Oui c'est sympa, bon on gagne moins qu'en France mais on vit mieux et sans impots et loi stupide... c'est beaucoup plus humains  :Smile: 

Si tu es technicien reseau ou logiciel (bref informaticiens  :Very Happy: ) je peux meme te trouver un boulot   :Cool: 

Désolé pour le HS

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> l'endroit idéal serait une plateforme offshore en eau international (on est pas emmerdé avec les lois d'aucuns pays, et les lois internationales ont un impact restreint)
> 
> assez grande pour faire de la culture etc... (pour l'électricité faudrait utiliser le vent, le soleil et les courants marins)
> 
> On part quand?

 

Je te suis, j'adore cette idée que j'ai eu moi meme  :Smile:  un pole basé sur la technologie quel doux reve   :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> l'endroit idéal serait une plateforme offshore en eau international (on est pas emmerdé avec les lois d'aucuns pays, et les lois internationales ont un impact restreint)
> 
> assez grande pour faire de la culture etc... (pour l'électricité faudrait utiliser le vent, le soleil et les courants marins)
> 
> On part quand?

 Si seulement c'était aussi facile ...

Enfin rien que pour internet, immagine ...

----------

## Enlight

Ouais puis faudrait qu'on emmene au moins une femme aussi, sinon pour la survie de la communauté ça risque de craindre   :Confused: 

----------

## anigel

Et dire que ça a déjà presque 2 siècles...

 *Chateaubriand (Mémoires, 1841) wrote:*   

> A mesure que linstruction descend dans les classes inférieures, celles-ci découvrent la plaie secrète qui ronge lordre social irréligieux. La trop grande disproportion des conditions et des fortunes a pu se supporter tant quelle a été cachée ; mais aussitôt que cette disproportion a été généralement aperçue, le coup mortel a été porté. Recomposez, si vous le pouvez, les fictions aristocratiques ; essayez de persuader au pauvre, lorsquil saura bien lire et ne croira plus, lorsquil possédera la même instruction que vous, essayez de lui persuader quil doit se soumettre à toutes les privations, tandis que son voisin possède mille fois le superflu : pour dernière ressource il vous le faudra tuer "

 

----------

## geekounet

Ca fait peur tout ça, mais je pense que ça ne passera pas, on a tjrs la liberté d'expression, à partir de là on est libre de diffuser ce qu'on veux, même notre code source. A partir de là cette demande ne tient pas. Et puis, vu la place aujourd'hui du logiciel libre dans le monde, par exemple Apache, PHP et MySQL qui sont très largement utilisés, ça risque d'être difficile à mettre en place.

Sinon, j'aimerai aussi quitter la France et même l'Europe le plus tôt possible après tout ça.

----------

## kwenspc

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'aimerai aussi quitter la France et même l'Europe le plus tôt possible après tout ça.

 

pareil, en tout cas pour la France. Mais l'Europe là je me vois mal la quitter...quoique. Tu penserais aller où toi?

----------

## geekounet

Je veux aussi quitter l'Europe à cause de l'histoire des brevets logiciels qui n'ets pas encore terminée.

Sinon le Japon me dirait bien, mais je sais où en sont les lois là bas concernant l'informatique ...

----------

## CryoGen

Pour ceux qui pensent à l'expatriation :

Il faut savoir que partout dans le monde, les expatriés beneficient de la protection de la France en cas de catastrophes (guerre par exemple), on beneficie aussi d'un repas pour le 14juillet gratuit miam  :Very Happy:  (mais ca c'est autre chose   :Embarassed:  )

Vous pouvez trouver des info interressantes ici http://www.mfe.org/

Pour ceux que ca interresseraient de venir au Mali à Bamako, faites moi signe  :Smile:  (j'ai 21 ans et j'aime linux ca fait de moi un chic type non   :Cool:  )

----------

## spider312

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je veux aussi quitter l'Europe à cause de l'histoire des brevets logiciels qui n'ets pas encore terminée.
> 
> Sinon le Japon me dirait bien, mais je sais où en sont les lois là bas concernant l'informatique ...

 Il me semble que c'est les pires, ex-aequo avec les states niveaux brevets logiciels tout ça ...  :Rolling Eyes:  Puis la vie à la japonaise, bof bof ...

----------

## Faust_

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Ca fait peur tout ça, mais je pense que ça ne passera pas, on a tjrs la liberté d'expression, à partir de là on est libre de diffuser ce qu'on veux, même notre code source. A partir de là cette demande ne tient pas.

 

j'aimerai etre aussi optimiste que toi, d'ailleurs en temps normal je pense que je le serai mais le probleme majeur et que cette loi va etre soumise aux votes les 22 et 23 decembre de nuit et que dans notre constitution il est dit en gros que pour qu'un projet soit accepte il lui faut la majorite (absolue) des personnes presentes

alors qui seront les personnes presentes ces 2 nuits en dehors des defenseurs de ce projet ?

de plus apparemment (je n'en suis pas sur mais je l'ai lu dans plusieurs "debats" sur le sujet) comme l'etat d'urgence est a l'heure actuelle decrete sur la france, si le projet est accepte a l'assemblee, il n'aurai pas besoin ni de passer par le senat, ni en 2eme lecture a l'assemblee pour etre valide

c'est pour ca qu'il faudrait que le plus grand nombre contacte les deputes de facon a ce qu'ils fassent pression pour que l'urgence soit levee sur cette proposition, voir meme le 1er ministre qui lui a le pouvoir de lever cette urgence de facon a ce que ce projet suive la voie normale, ce qui compromettrait fortement sont acceptationLast edited by Faust_ on Tue Nov 29, 2005 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Je veux aussi quitter l'Europe à cause de l'histoire des brevets logiciels qui n'ets pas encore terminée.
> 
> Sinon le Japon me dirait bien, mais je sais où en sont les lois là bas concernant l'informatique ... Il me semble que c'est les pires, ex-aequo avec les states niveaux brevets logiciels tout ça ...  Puis la vie à la japonaise, bof bof ...

 

Oui puis on va pas vivre là bas comme ça, ils sont très strict sur l'immigration là bas. faut y être embauché avant d'y aller, et pas pour un poste de chauffeur de bus hein!

qui plus est...vivre sous la menace d'un big tremblement de terre tout les jours c'est pas le pied. Et le regime alimentaire est très différent, pas sûr qu'on s'y adapte. (ouin mon camembert, mon morbier, mon gigot d'agneau...ouin!   :Laughing: )

----------

## geekounet

Bon ben j'abandonne mon idée du Japon. Une autre poposition ?

----------

## Starch

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Ca fait peur tout ça, mais je pense que ça ne passera pas, on a tjrs la liberté d'expression, à partir de là on est libre de diffuser ce qu'on veux, même notre code source. A partir de là cette demande ne tient pas. 
> 
> j'aimerai etre aussi optimiste que toi, d'ailleurs en temps normal je pense que je le serai mais le probleme majeur et que cette loi va etre soumise aux votes les 22 et 23 decembre de nuit et que dans notre constitution il est dit en gros que pour qu'un projet soit accepte il lui faut la majorite (absolue) des personnes presentes
> 
> alors qui seront les personnes presentes ces 2 nuits en dehors des defenseurs de ce projet ?

 

Et y'a pas quelque chose qui dit qu'il faut absolument les deux tiers de l'hémicycle pour voter quelque chose ? (si ça n'existe pas, plutot que de fuir, le mieux serait de promouvoir telle loi non ?).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Starch wrote:*   

> <snap>
> 
> Et y'a pas quelque chose qui dit qu'il faut absolument les deux tiers de l'hémicycle pour voter quelque chose ? (si ça n'existe pas, plutot que de fuir, le mieux serait de promouvoir telle loi non ?).

 

Oui, et la marmotte et tout  :Wink: 

Sarcasme et autres brins d'humour mis à part, il ne me semble pas qu'une telle loi éxiste, et dans le cas contraire, je ne l'ai jamais vu en application ! (des centaines de lois ont été votées en catimini, certains amendements concernant la pub et l'alcool notemment, ou seul les députés des grandes régions viticoles étaient présents !)

----------

## Starch

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   <snap>
> 
> Et y'a pas quelque chose qui dit qu'il faut absolument les deux tiers de l'hémicycle pour voter quelque chose ? (si ça n'existe pas, plutot que de fuir, le mieux serait de promouvoir telle loi non ?). 
> 
> Oui, et la marmotte et tout 
> ...

 

En tout cas, lors d'élections dans les assocs ça existe.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Et y'a pas quelque chose qui dit qu'il faut absolument les deux tiers de l'hémicycle pour voter quelque chose ? (si ça n'existe pas, plutot que de fuir, le mieux serait de promouvoir telle loi non ?).

 

Ca s'appelle le quorum, et si j'en crois le règlement du Sénat le quorum existe.

Par contre, pour l'assemblée ...

EDIT : trouvé dans le règlement de l'assemblée

 *Quote:*   

>  Article 43
> 
> 1 Dans tous les cas, le quorum est nécessaire à la validité des votes si le tiers des membres présents le demande.
> 
> 2 Lorsqu'un vote ne peut avoir lieu faute de quorum, il a lieu valablement, quel que soit le nombre des membres présents, dans la séance suivante, laquelle ne peut être tenue moins de trois heures après.

 

----------

## Faust_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   Et y'a pas quelque chose qui dit qu'il faut absolument les deux tiers de l'hémicycle pour voter quelque chose ? (si ça n'existe pas, plutot que de fuir, le mieux serait de promouvoir telle loi non ?). 
> 
> Ca s'appelle le quorum, et si j'en crois le règlement du Sénat le quorum existe.
> 
> Par contre, pour l'assemblée ...
> ...

 

trouve sur le meme site

 *Quote:*   

>  Article 61
> 
> 1 L'Assemblée est toujours en nombre pour délibérer et pour régler son ordre du jour.
> 
> 2 Les votes émis par l'Assemblée sont valables quel que soit le nombre des présents si, avant l'annonce lorsqu'il s'agit d'un scrutin public, ou avant le début de l'épreuve dans les autres cas, le Bureau n'a pas été appelé, sur demande personnelle du président d'un groupe, à vérifier le quorum en constatant la présence, dans l'enceinte du Palais, de la majorité absolue du nombre des députés calculée sur le nombre de sièges effectivement pourvus.
> ...

 

----------

## anigel

Pour compléter encore un peu plus vos points de vue, je trouve cet article plutôt bien construit, et qui illustre bien le degré de compréhension du problème de certains...

----------

## boozo

'alute

je viens de lire vos posts avec attention et attendu le fait que je partage vos inquiétudes je voudrais juste souligner un point : selon moi, c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt... on donne un os à ronger aux chiens et on sort le cadavre de la cave sans pbs.

Je m'explique... le respect du droit à la propriété intelectuelle pour les oeuvres musicales et autres n'est que la partie immergée de l'iceberg ; importante certes, mais cette loi à l'instar de la LEN précédemment, interfère de façon plus pernicieuse avec bon nombre de nos libertés individuelles.

En mesurer les conséquences ou l'impact me semble très difficile car les domaines d'applications peuvent être nombreux et extrèmement diversifiés.

Et bien que la jurisprudence mettra sans nul doutes un peu d' "ordre" dans cette mascarade avec les majors, il faudra rester vigilent quant aux répercussions sur les protocoles de communications (p2p, ssh, ftp,...)

Sans tomber dans la paranoïa de bas étages, je n'en suis pas pour autant naïf quant à l'usage qui pourra/sera fait sur ce point ; et bien que cela soit déjà pour partie en application - voir la récente loi sur la "tracabilité" des échanges électoniques auprès des FAI et des opérateurs de télécommunications - je pense mes craintes fondées

et il me semble pour autant difficile d'en mesurer l'impact dans ses déclinaisons.

Alors qu'en sera-t-il après plusieurs années d'applications avec les évolutions techniques et la force des habitudes ? Cette loi sera toujours là elle ; même ammendée.

Mais nous ? Que serons nous devenus ?

Nos libertés individuelles fondent comme neige au soleil depuis pas mal d'années déjà et bien peu de gens hélas semblent réceptifs voire pire, n'en voient même pas la problématique face à la sacro-sainte "Sécurité" des personnes et des biens.

Je m'interroge.

Depuis plus de deux cent ans et au prix d'une longue lutte de l'humain contre l'obscurantisme, notre devise comporte trois mots... et face au mépris de nos concitoyens pour l'expression de leur sens dans leur quotidien, la puissance de ce quorum unculte, indifférent et sot, risque de faire des dégats considérables ; pas tant dans les faits mais et c'est bien plus dommageable, dans les esprits les notres y compris. 

PS: Voilà je viens de me relire et je suis démoralisé... "du pain et des jeux" sic!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

En complément de toutes ces discussions, je relaie ici un message de Bruno Michel, publié sur la mailing-liste gentoo-user-fr, qui donne un pointeur vers une pétition on-line sur le site de l'EUCD.INFO.

----------

## Faust_

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> En complément de toutes ces discussions, je relaie ici un message de Bruno Michel, publié sur la mailing-liste gentoo-user-fr, qui donne un pointeur vers une pétition on-line sur le site de l'EUCD.INFO.

 

merci, c'est signe  :Smile: 

----------

## micmac

Did you guys read this? Sorry, I can't speak/read French...

->http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.en.html

Cheers

mic

--

NdM: Merged to [OFF] Joyeux noel pour le logiciel libre

-- k_s

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Did you guys read this? Sorry, I can't speak/read French...
> 
> ->http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.en.html
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

Yes we saw that... it's revolting...

----------

## guilc

Sun signe la pétition contre DADVSI !

http://eucd.info/petitions/index.php?petition=2&pour_voir=oui&alpha=oui

et

http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/neo?entry=si_vis_pacem_para_bellum

Et ceci : http://eucd.info/index.php?2005/12/05/204-eucdinfo-attaque

PS: Merci au président de mon association pour avoir pointé ces liens 

----------

## tchak

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Les rï¿½actions de 90% des gens (autour de moi), c'est ï¿½a:
> 
> -je m'en fous, j'ai Windows media player pour lire mes mp3 et mes films, avec microsoft tu pourras toujours lire ce que tu veux
> 
> -hein ? le logiciel libre ? ah ! linux. mais windows aussi c'est gratuit.
> ...

 

Malheureusement ils ont raison... Windows est virtuellement "gratuit", et il y resteras. M$ n'a aucun intÃ©rÃªt d'empÃªcher la diffusion de son OS, mÃªme que Ã§a soit gratuitement. L'argent qu'ils se ferons sur les DRM dÃ©passera largement les bÃ©nÃ©fices possibles sur les ventes de Windows. Bref le consommateur lambda il s'en tape pour l'instant! Et j'ai du mal a trouvÃ© l'argument pour le convaincre. La libertÃ© sur internet ne pouvais pas Ãªtre Ã©ternelle, trop d'intÃ©rÃªts en jeux. On as vÃ©cue une belle utopie ces 5 derniÃ¨res annÃ©es, il est grand temps que Ã§a cesse, il est grand temps d'ouvrir les yeux. Lorsque la voiture est apparue, personne imaginais de passer un permis (corrigÃ© moi si je me trompe), mais le jour ou la voiture est arriver dans les mains du consommateur lambda, le permit a fait son apparition. Pour quoi pas un permit de surfer sur le net pour demains ( avec des points et tout )? Je voudrais que Ã§a soit un blague, mais je le dit tout Ã  fais sÃ©rieusement.

----------

## spider312

Même si je partage ton avis sur la question (la liberté au dela de l'argent, ça pouvait plus durer blabla) je dois quand même dire que ta comparaison (le permis) est un peu fausse, là on controle à distance la vitesse à laquelle tu roules, ce qui bizarement, dans le milieu auto, ne passerait pas (alors qu'il y a des lois à ce sujet)

----------

## lbr

Un petit complément dans Le monde de ce matin. 

Après une émission (tard, hier soir) sur Direct8, un article dans le monde .... cette scéance a des chances de ne pas passer inapercu, au moins.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *lbr wrote:*   

> Un petit complément dans Le monde de ce matin. 

 Ce que j'ai remarqué dans cet article du Monde, c'est que pas une fois le "logiciel libre" n'est évoqué. Juste les logiciels de P2P. Ce qui me semble un peu réducteur, tout de même ... (attention, euphémisme).

Pas mal d'informations et de vulgarisation reste à faire.

+

----------

## lbr

Dans l'émission d'hier soir non plus : pas de référence aux logiciels, libres ou non.

Les conséquences de la loi, qui est, si j'ai bien compris, une directive européenne amendée, ne semblent pas prises en compte : effet collatéral, en quelque sorte.

Un peu comme si les majors voulais protéger leur business et tant pis si ca a des conséquences sur le business du voisin ...

----------

## spider312

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *lbr wrote:*   Un petit complément dans Le monde de ce matin.  Ce que j'ai remarqué dans cet article du Monde, c'est que pas une fois le "logiciel libre" n'est évoqué. Juste les logiciels de P2P. Ce qui me semble un peu réducteur, tout de même ... (attention, euphémisme).
> 
> Pas mal d'informations et de vulgarisation reste à faire.
> 
> +

 En effet, j'ai trouvé l'argumentaire très ciblé, preuve que même ceux qui informent la population à ce sujet ne comprennent pas de quoi ils parlent, et n'ont pas envie de chercher quelles seront les conséquences à long terme

Mais est-ce réelement un mal dans la situation actuelle ? auraient-ils mieux fait de ne même pas en parler ? parceque trouver des personnes competentes pour parler de ça, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible de toute façon ...

----------

## digimag

« Le libre » ...

Bonjour,

C'est un sujet déjà existant certes, mais il me semble qu'il est parti aux oubliettes. Pourtant c'est très grave, c'est même un danger pour nous, imaginez-vous le moment où vous n'aurez plus le droit d'utiliser mplayer car c'est un logiciel qui n'a pas de dispositif d'anti-copiage... On n'en est pas encore là, mais il est évident que c'est bien vers là que le gouvernement se dirige. Et faire voter la loi DADVSI n'est que le commencement de la ménace menée par les multinationales. Cela ne fait qu'accentuer notre societé de consommation, où de grands éditeurs gagnent des tonnes grâce à nous, les consommateurs. Je cite tout de suite Bill Gates, avec son argent qui fait presque la moitié de l'argent dont disposent les pays du tiers monde.

Je crois que franchement, il faut lier tous les sujets entre eux. Chaque élément un par un peut paraître comme pas grand chose, mais si on établit un lien entre tout ceci... Sony avec ses CD protégés contre la copie; Microsoft avec son Windows Vista (et il y a des rumeures que ça va aller jusqu'à brider la carte mère pour ne pas pouvoir enlver ces mesures de protection (donc Windows?)), le projet des brevets logiciels assez recent... Bouygues, SFR et Orange réunis pour nous faire payer plus cher...

Bref, normal, notre monde capitaliste. D'un côté nous, les consommateurs majoritaires et de l'autre les grandes entreprises, qui se frottent les mains. Achetez plus, écoutez plus, regardez plus... Pareil pour la loi DADVSI: on n'a plus le droit de copier les CD, même pour un usage privé, (et au passage on ne peut donc plus l'écouter avec Linux). Si le CD ne marche plus, on n'a plus qu'en acheter un autre. Efficasse quand même, non? Et si on veut 'écouter sur un baladeur MP3, ce n'est pas possible?

On devra aussi avoir des chaînes Hi-Fi bridées, je m'imagine. Et des dictaphones capables de reconnaître un son protegé, non? Et notre corps doit contenir une puce capable de reconnaître si on a bien le droit de regarder un tel DVD, non?!

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, pour moi cette loi c'est du n'importe quoi et c'est une violation directe des droits de l'Homme. Tout simplement.

Et au profit de multinationales, ne l'oublions pas.

ND_anigel : mergé avec le sujet d'origine

----------

## kwenspc

Les hackeurs ont de beaux jours devant eux. le problèmes c'est que cela devient de plus en plus illégal de faire du "reverse engineering".  :Confused: 

Ce dont on est témoins c'est l'avènement de la dictature économique tout simplement. (je sais je le rabache assez comme ça)

Le profit passe avant tout, et bien sûr avant l'homme, les peuples, les cultures et les concepts de solidarité, de fraternité et de liberté.

C'est une époque sombre qui est en train de se mettre en place, lentement mais sûrement. Bientôt (déjà?) des guerres viendront et n'auront pour but que de renflouer l'économie de telle ou telle mutlinationale ou bien plusieurs de ces "entreprises" (ça il ressemble plus du tout mais bon) se partageront le geteau sur les cadavres d'un pays mourrant, abbatus par des années de blocus "économique" etc... (oui je sais c'est déjà arrivé malheureusement).

ça fait science-fiction n'est ce pas?

pourtant ça n'en est pas.

Même si il reste encore beaucoup de libertés, de semblant de stabilité, de règles je crois sincèrement que cela ne va plus durer. encore quelques dizaines d'années...allez!

Mais comme tout bon consommateur-mouton de notre société je me dis "dans quelques dizaines d'années? Oh bah alors on s'en fout" alors je continus à vivoter comme je l'ai fait jusque là, en pensant à mon propre bien personnel, au boulot que je voudrais avoir, à l'argent que je voudrais gagner (un peu), bref à ma part du gateau que je souhaiterais grapiller moi aussi et tant pis si, indirectement, cela provoque des guerres, la perte des libertés, le mort.

Sur ce messieurs, bonne journées.

----------

## nuts

c'est surtout le fait de legaliser le spyware et "l'ecoute" des internaute. au passage ca rend le libre "illegal". bref moyen c'est un truc de techno-fascisme. priver des liberte de l'informatique. ca va etre se retrouver comme la Chine, waouhh. Enfin moi j'ai signé la meme petition que des signataire tel que Sun microsystem par exemple: http://eucd.info/petitions/index.php?petition=2

----------

## Enlight

T'as oublié la présomption de culpabilité puisque lorsque tu achète un cd vierge, tu paye une taxe qui est reversée à la sacem pour indemniser contre le piratage...   :Rolling Eyes: 

N'empeche que comme on a pas le droit d'être sanctionné 2 fois pour un même fait, théoriquement le fait d'acheter un cd vierge devrait donner droit au piratage... ah elle est belle la connerie de nos ainés   :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> N'empeche que comme on a pas le droit d'être sanctionné 2 fois pour un même fait, théoriquement le fait d'acheter un cd vierge devrait donner droit au piratage... ah elle est belle la connerie de nos ainés  

 C'est pas juste une loie américaine ça ? Tu devrais arréter les films américains, ou alors c'est moi qui devrait ...

Puis bon, parler de droit théorique en mentionnant une loi anticonstitutionelle, franchement  :Rolling Eyes:  (oui oui, la présomption de culpabilité ...)

----------

## nuts

toi tu devrais arreter de regarder des series americaines. il existe une taxe sur tout support numerique que touche la sacem pour benefice de doute sur la copie

----------

## spider312

 *nuts wrote:*   

> toi tu devrais arreter de regarder des series americaines. il existe une taxe sur tout support numerique que touche la sacem pour benefice de doute sur la copie

 Non mais ça d'accord, je le sais bien, c'est juste le fait de ne pas pouvoir être jugé pour le même crime plusieurs fois, qui est le sujet d'un certain nombre de films américains, et je ne suis pas sur qu'une telle loi existe en France ...

----------

## kwenspc

En France, il me semble en effet que lorsque tu est jugé sur une accusasion comportant différents tords, le jugement se porte sur l'ensemble de ces tords. À la différence des américains qui additionnent les jugements (peut-être pas dans tout les états, je ne sais pas). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'aux usa on trouve des prisonniers enfermés pour "400 ans" de réclusion criminelle.

----------

## nuts

ouais ils ont cumulation de peine. genre le mec a une condamnation de 20 ans, il refais une connerie qui coute 40 ans de taule c'est partie pour 60 ans.

en France c'est limite on prolonge le temps de taule a la plus grave des peines faites plus un chtit plus

----------

## digimag

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   toi tu devrais arreter de regarder des series americaines. il existe une taxe sur tout support numerique que touche la sacem pour benefice de doute sur la copie Non mais ça d'accord, je le sais bien, c'est juste le fait de ne pas pouvoir être jugé pour le même crime plusieurs fois, qui est le sujet d'un certain nombre de films américains, et je ne suis pas sur qu'une telle loi existe en France ...

 Tiens, c'est bizarre, les français connaissent les lois américaines mais pas les lois françaises  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

"Nul ne peut être poursuivi ou puni pénalement en raison d'une infraction pour laquelle il a déjà été acquitté ou condamné dans l'Union par un jugement pénal définitif conformément à la loi."

ici

----------

## spider312

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ouais ils ont cumulation de peine. genre le mec a une condamnation de 20 ans, il refais une connerie qui coute 40 ans de taule c'est partie pour 60 ans.
> 
> en France c'est limite on prolonge le temps de taule a la plus grave des peines faites plus un chtit plus

 

Je vois pas vraiment le rapport

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Tiens, c'est bizarre, les français connaissent les lois américaines mais pas les lois françaises 

 Ouais en effet, c'est l'effet cinéma, et y'a bien que les américains pour être fiers de leurs lois

Enfin j'ai quand même bien précisé qu'il me semblait que ça n'existait pas dans la loi française, au même titre que j'ai précisé qu'il me semblait que c'était une loi américaine, je n'ai donc jamais dit connaitre plus un droit qu'un autre, mais bien évidement, les films et séries ricaines sont un peu plus technique à ce sujet (ils ont "Ally Mc Beal", on a "Les cordier, juge et flic" ...)

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> "Nul ne peut être poursuivi ou puni pénalement en raison d'une infraction pour laquelle il a déjà été acquitté ou condamné dans l'Union par un jugement pénal définitif conformément à la loi."
> 
> ici

 Ok, merci pour cet éclaircissement

Enfin ça reste une charte, et Européene qui plus est

----------

## Enlight

non bis in idem principe général du droit (on le retrouve en droit du travail par exemple)

Voir article 368 du code de procédure pénale également.

ps : devine quelles sont les études que je fait en ce moment?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nuts

droit?

----------

## kwenspc

gauche?

 :Mr. Green:  --> []

----------

## nuts

bah tant qu'il sera root, il aura les droits

*--->[]

----------

## digimag

Les médias n'en parlent pas!

Mais c'est incroyable... Les médias se taisent, le projet essaye de passer en urgence et en silence... Personne n'est au courant.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Inondez tous ces médias de courriers, peut-être que ça passera avant qu'il ne soit trp tard...

Radios

http://www.europe1.fr/participez/sommaire.jsp

http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/contact/

http://www.rtl.fr/radio/emission.asp?dicid=137820

TV

http://www.france5.fr/contact/ (rubrique "remarques , suggestions ?" Emission "C dans l'air")

http://www.france2.fr/ ( en haut à gauche --> contacter France2 --> vos opinions sur les émissions )

http://www.france3.fr/ (pareil que pour france2)

http://aide.tf1.fr/aide/telespec/#tv

http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/contact/contact1.php

http://www.m6.fr/# (tout au bas de la page " nous écrire ")

Journaux

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/sequence/0,2-3386,1-0,0.html

http://www.liberation.fr/courrier/mail.php?f=1&id=courrier

http://www.telerama.fr/perso/courrier.asp

http://www.marianne-en-ligne.fr/contacts/index.mhtml

http://www.canardenchaine.com/courrierlecteurs.html

http://www.lefigaro.fr/perm/contact.html

http://www.dna.fr/courrier/

http://www.letelegramme.com/

----------

## Adrien

Il me semble quand même qu'il y avait un article dans le 20 minutes. Je crois bien que c'est le 20 minutes mais pas sûr.

Au moins, j'apprécie l'effort...

----------

## nuts

et le nouvel obs

----------

## marvin rouge

Ahhh ! Enfin.

Un dossier dans Libération intitulé "A Noêl, on verrouille l'internet".

(sélection d'articles et d'entretiens).

+

----------

## nonas

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait, le débat à l'Assemblée Nationale sur le projet de loi DADVSI devrait débuter ce soir vers 21h30.

Si vous voulez suivre en direct et en vidéo c'est ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/seance/seancedirect.asp

Avec des liens plus directs : 

- mms://wmt-live.event.oleane.net/seance-assemblee

- rtsp://real-live.event.oleane.net/broadcast/live/encoder/assemblee/assnat.rm

En espérant qu'il y ait plus de députés présents qu'avant la suspension de séance...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit : mplayer le_lien_ici et ça roule  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

euh je viens de debarquer chez moi et 'jai vu la moitier des infos, et je sais pas si j'ai bien entendu, mais ca a ete voté?

----------

## _kal_

http://news.tf1.fr/news/multimedia/0,,3274268,00.html

C'est vraiment des cybercons virgin   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

Bien que je conçoive aisément la problématique du droit d'auteur... avec qqs verres d'un pommard hors d'âge et de bourse en guise de cheval de Troie, si on se laisse aller un peu... c'est édifiant   :Shocked: 

Il y a déjà qqs temps on pouvait lire affiché çà et là... "la photocopie tue le livre"

avont nous pour autant, pouvoir législatif y compris, interdit ou "chiffré" (hum ?!) les photocopieurs - que certains fabricants nous offrent désormais gracieusement avec l'achat d'une nouvelle babasse ?

Et si dans la même optique, mon voisin se lance dans l'oeuvre monumentale, de recopier à la main, avec un logiciel de traitement de texte ou mieux encore avec un stylo noir sur du papier couché 80 grammes, les Mémoires d'outre-tombe de Chateaubriand ; irions nous jusqu'à bannir le sacro-saint logiciel de Redmond voire instaurer un chiffrage inviolable à chacune des réalisations du Baron Bic ?

Et si la grand mère de bibi fricotin se mettait à déclamer avec emphase, lors d'une soirée du club pyramides du 14ème - immanquablement immortalisée pour la postérité et diffusée à tous les membres du club sur cd-r par Monsieur Chmeux - une célèbre tirade fruit d'une oeuvre de Cervantès ?

Faisons les comptes... alors... 300 par personnes... plus... 30000 d'ammendes pour M. Chmeux qui en fait commerce pour le compte de l'amicale des joueurs club ?!  J'ai bon ?

N'ayez craintes...c'est juste une petite élucubration... pas "encore" une réalité   :Twisted Evil: 

[Edit] typo

----------

## Starch

 *boozo wrote:*   

> "le photocopiage tue le livre"

 

« Le photocopillage tue le livre » si je me souviens bien ;p

----------

## El_Goretto

Ils sont combien? 5? C'est effrayant...

----------

## boozo

de toute façon c'est un méta-langage mais tu as raison c'est la contraction de photocopie et de pillage   :Wink:   je corrige sur l'heure   :Razz:   et oui... y'a des effets secondaires avec les armes non conventionnelles  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Stephal

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Pour ceux que ça intéresserait, le débat à l'Assemblée Nationale sur le projet de loi DADVSI devrait débuter ce soir vers 21h30.
> 
> 

 

Merci pour le lien et comme prévu le débat ne passionne pas "nos amis" les députés. Est'il possible d'être aussi partial que ce ministre de la culture?

----------

## Leander256

C'est formidable comme ils se disputent comme des collégiens, même des lycéens sont plus mâtures...

Je crois en tout cas que c'est un bel exemple de démocratie quand 6 députés de droite remportent un vote sur 4 députés de gauche dans un hémicycle quasi-vide à 1h du matin (sur la question préliminaire). Bon, où sont mes valises ?

----------

## Talosectos

Rien de bien neuf la dedans. D'ailleurs je crois que Coluche disait  *Quote:*   

> La politique, c'est 5 ans de droit, tout le reste de travers.

 

Bref au vu de la séance d'hier soir, le projet de loi est quasiment sûr de passer.

----------

## Alcap0ne

Un petit extrait de mon journal de ce matin :

Pour le ministre de la culture Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres, le projet offre un "bon point d'équilibre" entre la diffusion culturelle et artistique grâce à internet et le droit des créateurs.

"C'est un texte de respect, de liberté, de responsabilité et j'espère qu'il apparaîtra comme une sorte de troisième voie tournant le dos à une forme de dérégulation absolue et à ce qui était un mécanisme de répression comme seul élément de régulation du secteur", a-t-il plaidé lundi.

(jounal L'Alsace, 21/12/2005)

J'ai adoré le passage du "bon point d'équilibre"... D'un coup, je me demande si cette personne est censée défendre nos intérêts culturels. (ça serai trop beau en fait).

D'autres petits articles :

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/20122005/202/sanctions-contre-les-editeurs-de-peer-to-peer-votees-en.html

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/20122005/202/la-demonstration-l-assemblee-de-telechargement-de-musique-cree-un.html

----------

## CryoGen

Bah meme si la loi passe, il faut encore qu'ils nous pondent un decret d'application, et ca c'est pas encore fait... 

Heuresement que je ne suis plus en France ^^

Il ne faut plus hesiter à partir, tout va mal, rien ne va plus, quand y'aura plus de francais à l'exterieur du pays que dedans ils penseront peut-etre à faire quelque chose...

----------

## Talosectos

Allez, cette fois c'est wikipedia qui s'y colle http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_DADVSI.

C'est un article assez complet avec notament un résumé des enjeux.

----------

## Talosectos

Allez pendant que je suis chaud: vous avez dit désinformation ? http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/1206/

----------

## SuperDindon

L'amendement sur la license globale est passé !  :Very Happy: 

Si vous voulez suivre le crêpage de chignon et apprécier l'ultra-malhonnêteté de notre ministre de la culture ( et d'autres, cf les blogs de députés UMP ) ça reprend à 9h30 ici :

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/seance/seancedirect.asp

Et je conseille vraiment vraiment à tous de lire les comptes rendus des 2 séances ( bon appétit ) :

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cra/2005-2006/107.asp

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cra/2005-2006/108.asp ( plus bas )

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cra/2005-2006/109.aspLast edited by SuperDindon on Thu Dec 22, 2005 1:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Saigneur

J'ai pas encore réussi à savoir si ça remettait en cause la mise à disposition de codes sources qui permettent la lecture de médias protégés.

Quelqu'un a repéré un amendement à ce sujet ?

----------

## Talosectos

Voila ce que j'ai lu à ce sujet sur le site du ministère de la culture :

 *Quote:*   

> 17 / Quest-ce quun logiciel libre ? Les mesures de protection vont-elles empêcher leur utilisation ?
> 
> Un logiciel libre est un logiciel dont les conditions dutilisations (la licence) donnent à lutilisateur le droit d'utilisation, de modification, de rediffusion et de réutilisation, parfois sous certaines contraintes. Cela suppose la disponibilité du « code source », cest-à-dire de lécriture originale du logiciel. Ils sont bien souvent accessibles gratuitement.
> 
> Le projet de loi ne concerne quun tout petit domaine du logiciel libre, celui des logiciels de lecture des uvres protégées.
> ...

 

Liens : http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/actualites/index-droits05.html Article 17

----------

## Saigneur

Thx mon canard  :Cool: 

----------

## Saigneur

Désolé les majoors, ce sera pas pour tout de suite

----------

## guilc

Si j'étais vous, je me réjouirais pas trop vite... malheureusement :

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/22122005/290/photo/le-gouvernement-en-desaccord-avec-les-deputes-sur-les-droits.html

----------

## kernelsensei

faut savoir ce qu'ils veulent aussi, ils ont décrété l'état d'urgence pour ce texte afin qu'il n'y ait pas de seconde lecture et maintenant ils demandent une seconde déliberation ....

----------

## spider312

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> faut savoir ce qu'ils veulent aussi, ils ont décrété l'état d'urgence pour ce texte afin qu'il n'y ait pas de seconde lecture et maintenant ils demandent une seconde déliberation ....

 En tout cas, ça m'aura montré la totale malhonneteté de notre ministre de la culture  :Rolling Eyes:  et s'en est encore un exemple, la décision prise ne lui plait pas, alors il fait tout pour qu'elle change, super la démocratie, dire que ça c'est un *politicien*  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lbr

Quelque chose m'échappe dans ce débat :

je suis sur que l'ensemble des personnes de ce forum sont sensibles au fait que les artistes doivent trouver une rémunération à leur travail. D'ailleurs @ permet à un certain nombre d'entre eux de présenter leur travail au plus grand nombre en court-circuitant les réseaux de distribution qui handicaperait le prix final avec leur comission (grosse  :Wink:  ). Ces mêmes personnes sont férocement accrochées aux LL. Pour ma part je remplis les deux critères. La conclusion de cette entrée en matière est il faut trouver un moyen de rémunérer les artistes qu'on télécharge.

Je n'arrrive pas à comprendre (l'age, la bière, ...) en quoi la licence globale est mieux que le texte proposé initialement. Je n'ai aucune envie de donner 6¤ par mois en plus de mon abonnement, à je ne sais qui (probablement toujours les mêmes johnny, zazi, etc....) alors que ce qui m'interresse, c'est les petits créateurs marginaux mais combien créatifs ! En gros, quand je télécharge qqchose : ok pour payer mais je veux payer pour ce que je télécharge (si possible de bonne qualité de surcroit) et si je ne télécharge pas, je ne paie pas.

voila.

si qqun pouvait m'expliquer ....

----------

## spider312

Le principe est à rapprocher de celui de la taxe sacem des webradios en gros

Mais bon, de toute façon, on a pas trop le choix, même quand tu passes par ITMS ou autre plateforlme d'achat, l'argent n'est pas forcément réparti correctement, c'est pas parceque t'achetes u ntitre de machin que c'est machin qui recevra la part de cet argent qui lui est due, et tant que les artistes accepterons ça, personne n'aura le choix, car c'est les artistes eux même qui choisissent qui les représente, donc indirectement comment l'argent qu'ils font gagner sera redistribué

Et puis, moi, je vais télécharger Lorie et Lara Fabian à donf, et ça va me faire chier que ce soit machin, un inconnu, qui touche 0.00000000001% de ce que je paye, alors au final, ça s'équilibre, si l'organisme qui gère ça est honete, mais bien sur, on en est pas encore là, la loi n'est pas passé, donc on ne peut pas savoir, alors mieux vaut ne pas faire des plans sur la comete

De toute façon, on parle encore et toujours de copie privée, c'est n'est pas un OnlineMusicStore gratuit, ça tuerait tous les payants, et moi ça me fait quand même bien ch*** de payer une redevance pour me voir accorder un droit que je devrais avoir sans payer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Talosectos

Bon ce n'est pas une victoire, mais cela fait du bien quand même!   :Smile: 

Projet de loi DAVDSI :reprise des débats en Janvier

----------

## Leander256

Finalement, c'était le but premier du mouvement de protestation en ligne : empêcher le vote de cette loi dans l'urgence. Et avec un peu de chance, nos députés ne seront pas en vacances au ski pendant la deuxième partie des débats...

----------

## Talosectos

Ouais enfin ce n'est pas avec les reportages dont nous gratifie le service "public"   :Evil or Very Mad:   que les gens seront plus informés d'ici là. Reste à espérer que les affrontements internes à l'UMP soit en notre faveur   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Talosectos

Que dites vous de ça.

Personnellement la denière partie *Quote:*   

> Plus globalement, la méconnaissance des députés sur la révolution du numérique est inquiétante

  démontre bien que le caractère d'urgence de cette loi est une grave erreur.

----------

## Faust_

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> Que dites vous de ça.
> 
> Personnellement la denière partie *Quote:*   Plus globalement, la méconnaissance des députés sur la révolution du numérique est inquiétante  démontre bien que le caractère d'urgence de cette loi est une grave erreur.

 

pour avoir suivit les 3 jours de debats sur le stream de l'assemblee (comme beaucoup de gens d'ailleurs), je peux vous dire que certains deputes, surtout Frederic Dutoit(PC), Christian Paul(PS), Patrick Bloche(PS), Martine Billard(Vert) et Jean-Pierre Brard(PC), epaules par quelques autres dont bayroux(UDF) maitrisent bien le dossier et sont de fervents defenseurs du Logiciel Libre 

le probleme est qu'ils se heurtent a une meute d'UMP qui ne font que proner la repression, s'opposent a toute avancee au profis des majors, d'ailleurs quelques "UMPistes" comme Boutin ont vote pour la License Globale avant hier et hier, ils avaient ete remplaces par d'autres deputes au sein du groupe UMP

ces nouveaux venus se sont d'ailleurs associes lors de la conclusion des debats dans une belle "pantalonade" sur le sujet de la License Globale en essayant de nous faire pleurer sur le sort des pauvres artistes (ceux qui payent l'isf, johnny, souchon et autre bruel) qui allaient etre mis a la rue par "les internautes delinquants"

il faut aussi savoir que mardi lors de l'ouverture des debats, des gens de chez virgin, badges "ministere de la culture" etaient a l'assemblee pour fournir des acces a leur plateforme de vente de musique en ligne aux deputes, le tout sur des portables mis a disposition par le president de l'assemblee, scandale qui a ete denonce par Patrick Bloche et qui a provoque un report de seance...

mis a part ca, nous vivons en democratie et rien n'est joue d'avance...Last edited by Faust_ on Fri Dec 23, 2005 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

Bah ca montre surtout que la france est depassé et pas seulement au niveau technologique, quand je regarde les info et que je vois tout le bordel des negociations qui n'aboutissent jamais à quelque chose de viable ca me fait marrer et pleurer en meme temps :/

----------

## Tsukusa

Pas étonnant que le service public fait de la mauvaise propagande. Rappelons que le service public est controlé par les majors ...

----------

## Oupsman

On va p'tet pas aller jusque là quand même ....

----------

## blasserre

 *Tsukusa wrote:*   

> Pas étonnant que le service public fait de la mauvaise propagande. Rappelons que le service public est controlé par les majors ...

 

 :Shocked:  d'où tiens tu cette information ?

----------

## Talosectos

Je pense surtout que la mauvaise qualité de leur reportage vient de leur méconnaissance du sujet et surtout du fait qu'ils n'ont pas saisi la portée de ce projet de loi, comme la majorité des français d'ailleurs.

En plus qu'en j'entends un johnny se plaindre du peer to peer, je ne pense pas qu'il soit en tête des téléchargements, donc je ne vois pas de quoi a t'il peur...

Un matin, on va se réveiller avec une de ses gueules de bois   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> Je pense surtout que la mauvaise qualité de leur reportage vient de leur méconnaissance du sujet 

 

meuunonn

 *Le Monde du 23 12 2005 wrote:*   

> ...système d'échanges Peer to Peer (de fichier à fichier)...

 

même le Figaro n'a pas fait l'erreur

----------

## anigel

 *Tsukusa wrote:*   

> Pas étonnant que le service public fait de la mauvaise propagande. Rappelons que le service public est controlé par les majors ...

 

 :Question:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Tsukusa wrote:*   Pas étonnant que le service public fait de la mauvaise propagande. Rappelons que le service public est controlé par les majors ... 
> 
>     

 

hahaha, au debut je voulais faire la remarque à Tsukusa, mais je me suis dit qu'attendre silencieusement la réaction d'anigel pouvait être caucasse aussi !  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Tsukusa wrote:*   Pas étonnant que le service public fait de la mauvaise propagande. Rappelons que le service public est controlé par les majors ... 
> 
>     

 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> hahaha, au debut je voulais faire la remarque à Tsukusa, mais je me suis dit qu'attendre silencieusement la réaction d'anigel pouvait être caucasse aussi ! 

 

Je ne suis pas sûr que Tsukusa ai dit une connerie! Par contre j'aimerais bien qu'il précise ce qu'il veut dire par là avant de poursuivre, ça m'intéresse.

----------

## kernelsensei

En fait je voulais juste faire une remarque du style "J'en connais un qui va pas aimer ..."

Mais bon, j'ai renoncé ..

Autrement je dirais que même si les administrations ou les personnes haut-placées du service public devaient être manipulées par les majors, les employés, eux, peuvent toujours penser différemment !

----------

## kopp

Ceci me rappelle un débat assez animé intitulé "de l'utilité du service public" je crois (ça fait très vieux bouquin de philo ça  :Smile: ) dans lequel Anigel était un peu seul contre tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> En fait je voulais juste faire une remarque du style "J'en connais un qui va pas aimer ..."

 

 :Laughing: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Autrement je dirais que même si les administrations ou les personnes haut-placées du service public devaient être manipulées par les majors, les employés, eux, peuvent toujours penser différemment !

 

Tout à fait d'accord, et heureusement. D'autre part, je me demande si la connivence concernerait tous les "organes" du service public. Tsusuka dit : "le service public" c'est pour ça que j'aurais aimé qu'il explique un peu plus ce qu'il en pense.

----------

## boozo

mais nan... c'est du bon gros troll des montagnes   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mais nan... c'est du bon gros troll des montagnes  

 

Si c'est bien le cas, c'est pas très malin!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Faust_

en tout cas les administrations ont "indirectement" ete utiles pendant les debats car les deputes, defenseurs du libre se sont souvent servit d'exemples d'administrations qui avaient deja ou avaient prevu de migrer vers le libre

un depute (je crois que c'etait Mme Billard) a egalement dit au ministre une phrase du style:"de plus en plus d'administrations, de societes et de particuliers passent au libre car ils n'ont plus envie de payer trop cher pour un systeme d'exploitation jamais completement termine, d'une societe qu'il n'y a plus besoin de citer"

ca troll a l'assemblee   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> en tout cas les administrations ont "indirectement" ete utiles pendant les debats car les deputes, defenseurs du libre se sont souvent servit d'exemples d'administrations qui avaient deja ou avaient prevu de migrer vers le libre
> 
> un depute (je crois que c'etait Mme Billard) a egalement dit au ministre une phrase du style:"de plus en plus d'administrations, de societes et de particuliers passent au libre car ils n'ont plus envie de payer trop cher pour un systeme d'exploitation jamais completement termine, d'une societe qu'il n'y a plus besoin de citer"
> 
> ca troll a l'assemblee  

 

En plus, oui, à titre d'exemple dans l'Education nationale, quelques serveurs à base de FreeBSD et gentoo   :Very Happy:  , les nouveaux PC sont livrés avec du firefox et thunderbird, j'en passe et des meilleures.Last edited by Adrien on Sun Dec 25, 2005 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

Yeaap c'est bien joli tout ça, mais si les hauts fonctionnaires sont manipulés par les majors et si les gens "d'en dessous" doivent penser autrement c'est pas normal dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

le principe de l'administration et par extension du service publique, c'est de ..............servir le public of course.

ils sont donc sensé travaillé en respectant la loi dans l'interet du peuple français. Je dirai presque (au risque de me faire des ennemis  :Smile: ) qu'on leur demande pas de penser mais de faire ce qu'ils ont à faire et de le faire bien (si possible) que ce soient des hauts fonctionnaires où des fonctionnaires de catégorie C.

Pour mémoire ce sont les impots qui servent à les payer!......................Ah ben non ch'ui con les 45 billions d'impots sur le revenu récoltés chaque année, ils servent pour rembourser les intérets du déficit public; ya des jours vraiment je sais pas ou j'ai la tête.

----------

## Adrien

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Yeaap c'est bien joli tout ça, mais si les hauts fonctionnaires sont manipulés par les majors et si les gens "d'en dessous" doivent penser autrement c'est pas normal dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

 

Quel âge as-tu? Que ce soit ce que tu souhaites ou non, les gens ne pensent pas tous la même chose il me semble, ils ont tous une vision différente du monde qui les entoure et c'est pas une question de "devoir" ou d'"obligation" ou de législation qui pourra changer ça . En d'autres termes, que vient faire ici dans cette phrase le verbe "devoir", je ne te suis pas...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> le principe de l'administration et par extension du service publique, c'est de ..............servir le public of course.

 

Ca je comprends, et je suis tout à fait d'accord. +1  :Wink: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> ils sont donc sensé

  cette faute d'orthographe est amusante, un lapsus peut-être? Oui, en effet Pixys, les fonctionnaires, eux aussi sont sensé, ils sont doués de raison et ils ont également conscience d'eux-mêmes, ce qui leur permet d'avoir un regard critique/analytique sur le monde qui les entoure et accessoirement.....sur eux-même.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> ils sont donc sensé travaillé en respectant la loi dans l'interêt du peuple français.

  Et c'est en général ce qu'il font et c'est bien normal, autrement, ils pourraient s'exposer à des sanctions et autres joyeusetés, ce qui est normal aussi. Mais connais-tu une loi qui interdit de penser, ou de penser différemment? Moi pas, mais certains dictateurs bien connus en ont au moins rêvé. 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Je dirai presque (au risque de me faire des ennemis ) qu'on leur demande pas de penser mais de faire ce qu'ils ont à faire et de le faire bien (si possible) que ce soient des hauts fonctionnaires où des fonctionnaires de catégorie C.

 

Il y a une différence de possibilité de feedback sur la hiérarchie/le détenteur de pouvoir pour un fonctionnaire de catégorie C ou un haut fonctionnaire. D'un côté le fonctionnaire de catégorie C est complètement cloisonné, et il exécute des tâches fractionnées (taylorisme par exemple), sans forcément pouvoir se rendre compte des conséquences globales de ces tâches qu'il execute machinalement jour après jour. De l'autre côté, le haut-fonctionnaire détient à mon avis plus de possibilités d'innovation et de création, plus simplement, de "retour" sur sa hiérarchie et beaucoup d'autres choses.  Ainsi, ne t'inquiètes pas, le système est très bien fait et le pouvoir suffisemment centralisé pour que si un jour un cinglé monte au pouvoir nous nous retrouvions dans une merde noire, la structure appropriée pour accueillir une dictature implacable est là, car en exécutant des tâches fractionnées de la sorte, on à très vitetendance à perdre conscience de son rôle social et de certaines valeurs. Rassuré? Pas moi!   :Confused: 

En résumé, t'inquiètes pas, que les fonctionnaires pensent ou non, ça ne change pas grand chose, alors heureusement, oui, que certains pensent encore! 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ah ben non ch'ui con les 45 billions d'impots sur le revenu récoltés chaque année, ils servent pour rembourser les intérets du déficit public; ya des jours vraiment je sais pas ou j'ai la tête.

  En effet, c'est principalement à ça que servent les impôts, alors qu'on trouve parfois dans l'administration des gens brillants (fonctionnaires, contractuels, ou vacataires; enseignants ou administratifs) qu'il serait bon d'encourager avant qu'ils ne migrent au Royaume-Uni par exemple, ce qui se voit beaucoup ces dernières années. Là-dessus aussi, + 1 moi aussi ça m'énerve.

Ce que je dis peut paraître exagèré, mais je pense que certaines personnes qui ont pu observer l'administration de l'exterieur et de l'intérieur (car ça semble indispensable) pourront comprendre, s'ils se sont intéressés un peu à la structure de certaines institutions et au modes de communication qui leur sont propres.

Par contre, là je crois qu'on dévie un peu...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pixys

Si ça peut rassurer, mon intention n'est pas de généraliser mais j'ai des exemples très précis qui montre que [certains] enarques ce préoccupent plus de leur carrière ou bien d'entretenir leurs réseaux que du service publique; il en va de même pour [certains] polytechniciens; à ce propos je ne comprends pas quel est l'interet pour un politechnicien de "pantoufler" (c'est du 2nd degré (!)) dans l'administration -je suis evidemment au courant des 10 ans qu'ils doivent à la France- mais n'y a-t-il pas des tâches qui calques plus sur leurs aptitudes?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cette faute d'orthographe est amusante, un lapsus peut-être? Oui, en effet Pixys, les fonctionnaires, eux aussi sont sensé, ils sont doués de raison et ils ont également conscience d'eux-mêmes, ce qui leur permet d'avoir un regard critique/analytique sur le monde qui les entoure et accessoirement.....sur eux-même.
> 
> 

 

Il est heureux que les fonctionnaires aient le droit de penser, loin de moi de vouloir leur retirer ce droit  :Smile:  mais encore une fois certains feraient mieux de moins penser à leur image social ou à un éventuel retour sur le devant de la scène grâce à un changement de bord politique au niveau de la Présidence ou du Gouvernement.

Pour être clair, je fustige aussi bien certains fonctionnaires que la manière dont ils sont gérés.

Enfin, c'est vrai  je m'écarte du débat original, mille excuses.

----------

## Adrien

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Si ça peut rassurer, mon intention n'est pas de généraliser mais j'ai des exemples très précis qui montre que [certains] enarques ce préoccupent plus de leur carrière ou bien d'entretenir leurs réseaux que du service publique; il en va de même pour [certains] polytechniciens; à ce propos je ne comprends pas quel est l'interet pour un politechnicien de "pantoufler" (c'est du 2nd degré (!)) dans l'administration -je suis evidemment au courant des 10 ans qu'ils doivent à la France- mais n'y a-t-il pas des tâches qui calques plus sur leurs aptitudes?

 

Le fait que tu aies des exemples ne me surprend pas du tout, ce n'est pas ça qui manque, au contraire. Du même coup j'ai l'impression que tu parles plutôt des fonctionnaires "influents", des hauts fonctionnaires. De mon côté, je connais plutôt des "petits" fonctionnaires, mais il suffit d'allumer sa télé ne serait-ce qu'une fois par mois pour voir à quel points certains énarques comme tu dis ne sont QUE dans la représentation et ne souhaitent pas oeuvrer dans un autre domaine que celui de l'ésthétique pure.

Quels sont leurs intérêts? Il y en a pas mal... Pantoufler après de longues et chiantes études théoriques, c'est relaxant. Il ya également toutes sortes d'avantages matériels en nature (corruption, réseau d'amis), le pouvoir stimule également la libido, la satisfaction narcissique; le simple fait d'être au pouvoir attire beaucoup de gens, le charisme, la séduction. Avoir un réseau d'amis haut-placés et une langue d'ébène brut permet également de se sortir de situations difficiles, voire même d'être intouchable et ainsi de pratiquer certaines activités illicites voire moralement atroces. Sûrement plein d'autres avantages mais je ne sais pas grand chose...

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> encore une fois certains feraient mieux de moins penser à leur image social ou à un éventuel retour sur le devant de la scène grâce à un changement de bord politique au niveau de la Présidence ou du Gouvernement. Pour être clair, je fustige aussi bien certains fonctionnaires que la manière dont ils sont gérés.

 

Tout à fait d'accord, certains feraient mieux de se détacher 5 minutes de la représentation stérile alors que d'autres (les petits) feraient bien d'oublier la complainte permanente du: "plus de congés, moins de boulot, on n'a pas de chance......" qui leur est en partie inspirée par les gros (les hauts fonctionnaires) dont ils sont jaloux. Concernant la manière dont ils sont gèrés, le problème se situe plus particulièrement au niveau de l'élite, car il ne s'agit plus de gestion, mais d'une sorte d'autogestion communautaire. Il semble que la classe politique dominante n'a dans sa majorité, plus rien à voir avec le peuple ce qui amène éventuellement la question suivante: Sommes-nous vraiment en démocratie?

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Enfin, c'est vrai  je m'écarte du débat original, mille excuses.

 

Et je ne te rends pas service!   :Razz: 

Bon c'est promis, j'arrête de poster à côté de la plaque. ---------> [ ]    :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

Vu sur www.lemonde.fr : L'intégralité des débats parlementaires concernant la loi sur le droit d'auteur dans la société de l'information.

----------

## dapsaille

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Talosectos wrote:*   Je pense surtout que la mauvaise qualité de leur reportage vient de leur méconnaissance du sujet  
> 
> meuunonn
> 
>  *Le Monde du 23 12 2005 wrote:*   ...système d'échanges Peer to Peer (de fichier à fichier)... 
> ...

 

 Rognoutoudjouuu ... pfiouu tu l'as pas raté celui-la   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Talosectos

Je suppose que tout le monde est au courant, mais bon au cas ou.

Examen du projet de loi DADVSI reporté

----------

## Talosectos

Pour ceux que ca intéresse, voici un interview de Lionel Thoumyre juriste, membre de Spedidam et coordinateur de lAlliance Public-Artistes, qui nous explique et donne son avis sur la license globale optionnelle.

Edit: Les DRM encore battu en brèche

----------

## Talosectos

Du nouveau du côté du projet de loi DADVSI: le premier ministre prend la relève du ministre de la culture.

Au menu, un assouplissement du projet de loi, notamment sur la question du téléchargement assimilable à de la copie privée ainsi que sur le principe de la riposte graduée.

----------

## Faust_

ca donne l'impression d'avancer dans le bon sens par certains cotes

 *Quote:*   

> Le contournement des DRM serait autorisé pour pouvoir jouir d'oeuvres acquises légalement, quel que soit le support de diffusion. Cette mesure préserverait donc le droit à la copie privée et éviterait que les consommateurs soient empêchés d'écouter des disques où ils le veulent. Du coup, la mise à disposition de copies d'oeuvres légalement acquises serait donc aussi autorisée.

 

mais par d'autres ca donne l'impression de ne pas evoluer du tout

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, télécharger sur Internet des outils de contournement de DRM serait sanctionné par une contravention. Alors comment un consommateur pourra-t-il casser une protection d'un CD acheté pour le lire là où il le souhaite ?
> 
> Réponse, les DRM devront autoriser un nombre limité de copies du support. Le nombre de ces copies devra être décidé par un collège de médiateurs

 

donc en gros, j'ai le droit de contourner les DRMs pour ce que j'ai acquis legalement, super...

mais si je ne suis pas developpeur je n'ai pas le droit de telecharger de prog qui me permette de le faire et donc la loi reste la meme que celle de DDV, j'ai juste le droit a un nombre limite de copies qui a ete defini dans le DRM

l'abandon de la riposte graduee est une bonne chose mais ca donne quand meme l'impression de tourner en rond, bien que la formulation soit differente

----------

## nonas

UP

Nouvelles journées de débats à l'Assemblée Nationale les 7, 8 et 9 mars.

Les travaux en séances et toujours les flux vidéos qui vous sont proposés gracieusement en Real ou en Windows Media, au choix (ou les deux   :Neutral:  )

Edit (23h30) : ça vous botte plus ce sujet ou j'ai loupé un truc ? ou vous êtes aussi désabusés que moi ?

----------

## lesourbe

Je suis un peu étonné de ne pas lire un post qui parle des récents évènements qui se passent à l'assemblée ...

c'est ca : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/dossiers/031206.asp

Le résultat c'est qu'un linuxien lambda va risquer 3 ans de prison et 300kEuros d'amende parce qu'il lit un DVD de concert de laurie (il a le droit d avoir des gouts de chiotte), qu'il a acheté trop cher, sur son linux.

Et personne n'en parle ici ? 

c'est tabou ?

Thread merged

 -- k_s

----------

## cylgalad

Il y a déjà un sujet là-dessus depuis très longtemps, cherche un peu...

----------

## boozo

'alute

Il y a un topic dédié et plusieurs qui suivent les choses contrairement à tes dires même si tous n'en font pas état   :Wink: 

néanmoins tu as raison, un petit raffraichissement des idées nous ferait à tous le plus grand bien je pense

----------

## lesourbe

Ok, toutes mes confuses, j avais pas vu...

mais ca y est, c'est passé.

l'article 7 notamment.

Enfin, bon, moi ca me désole.

y a personne qui veut faire un HOWTO ?

...

HOWTO expliquer a son gamin de 3 ans que son père a fait trois ans de prison parce qu'il a visionné Madagascar, qu'il a acheté de facon légale, sur un PC sous linux.

Un candidat ?

----------

## Trevoke

"Fiston, la loi est ainsi faite qu'elle permet a un maximum de gens de vivre heureux comme des moutons. Ceux qui ne sont pas des moutons risquent de se faire taper dessus. Tiens, je t'ai apporte un cadeau, c'est une montre que ton pere m'a donne. Il la tenait de son pere, qui lui la tenait du sien... 

Ah, c'est pas Pulp Fiction qu'on fait la?

----------

## lesourbe

j serais plutot partant pour faire un fight club ...

enfin bon ... ca doit etre mon coté bouffeur de moutons

----------

## lesourbe

hmmm bon ... j'ai un peu peur que le sujet n'interesse plus grand monde enfin ca va être voté aujourd'hui.

croisez au moins les doigts pour que ca ne passe pas.

----------

## TGL

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> hmmm bon ... j'ai un peu peur que le sujet n'interesse plus grand monde enfin ca va être voté aujourd'hui.
> 
> croisez au moins les doigts pour que ca ne passe pas.

 

296 pour et 193 contre.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'était prévisible, mais ça fait chier quand même...

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   hmmm bon ... j'ai un peu peur que le sujet n'interesse plus grand monde enfin ca va être voté aujourd'hui.
> 
> croisez au moins les doigts pour que ca ne passe pas. 
> 
> 296 pour et 193 contre. 
> ...

   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voyons comment cela va évoluer maintenant ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ultrabug

On va crypter et crypter...

EDIT : et puis tant qu'a etre un délinquant sous linux, on va hacker les connections WiFi des CyberCafés pour brouiller les pistes, comme ca on aura une vraie raison d'aller au tribunal.

----------

## lesourbe

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> On va crypter et crypter...
> 
> EDIT : et puis tant qu'a etre un délinquant sous linux, on va hacker les connections WiFi des CyberCafés pour brouiller les pistes, comme ca on aura une vraie raison d'aller au tribunal.

 

faudrait reussir a te retrouver avant de t y emmener .

----------

## boozo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*    *lesourbe wrote:*   hmmm bon ... j'ai un peu peur que le sujet n'interesse plus grand monde enfin ca va être voté aujourd'hui.
> 
> croisez au moins les doigts pour que ca ne passe pas. 
> 
> 296 pour et 193 contre. 
> ...

 

Mal c'est sûr... et je ne crains que celà se décline très vite à bien d'autres choses par héritage   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Qu'en disent nos devs officiels ? allons nous prendre des "mesures" ? à l'instar des internautes espagnols qui avaient fait en leurs temps, une efficace grêve du web pour obtenir une révision des tarifs des connexions, nous devrions peut-être initier une stratégie de circonstance car les implications sont là bien plus vaste   :Confused: 

Notre "libre" futur est sérieusement mis à mal avec ce type de lois... ce qui justifierait à juste titre une fronde   organisée et coordonnée pour être efficace   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *TGL wrote:*    *lesourbe wrote:*   hmmm bon ... j'ai un peu peur que le sujet n'interesse plus grand monde enfin ca va être voté aujourd'hui.
> 
> croisez au moins les doigts pour que ca ne passe pas. 
> 
> 296 pour et 193 contre. 
> ...

 

c'est un sujet déjà pas mal abordé.

pour aujourd'hui : http://stopdrm.info/index.php?2006/03/22/14-flash-mob-rendez-vous-du-22-mars

et là pour les jours à venir : http://dadvsi.mobtract.net/

EULA des liens ci-dessus :

Vous êtes majeurs et en suivant ces liens vous acceptez, de fait, de ne jamais porter plainte à mon égard pour ce service et les ennuis qu'ils pourraient vous causer ou tout autre affaire d'extortion, en outre, vous acceptez de me verser 10% du coût de tout contenu numérique que vous pourriez entendre, que vous en soyez propriétaire ou non (musique dans les supermarché, vidéo en demonstration, musique d'ascenceur, film entre amis,..).

De plus, vous vous engagez à ouvrir une connexion telnet vers mon adresse IP avec un accès root directe (see the password in the EULA form).

 Et tout ça sans poser de question.

         J'accepte             Je refuse

EDIT : *Quote:*   

>  Les contrevenants risquent trois ans de prison et 300.000 euros d'amende. Même sanction pour toute personne qui «incite sciemment, y compris à travers une annonce publicitaire, à l'usage» d'un tel logiciel.

 

j vous incite pas, hein ? c'est juste une info !  :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

Des initiatives contre cette loi ont fleuri ces derniers mois, mais je vais plus particulièrement attirer votre attention sur la pétition pour une exception pédagogique.

Pourquoi ? Parceque, au-delà de nos désillusions immédiates, elle soulève le problème du libre accès à la culture, y compris pour nos enfants, et aussi parceque la forme prise par cette désobéissance civile n'est pas pour me déplaire.

Lu, approuvé, signé et contresigné.

----------

## boozo

dixit le lien :

 *Quote:*   

> FICHTRE le serveur chahute ! et il devint impossible de se connecter à la base de données Veuillez ne pas m'en tenir rigueur revenez plus tard ! Amicalement 

 

en tout cas ils ont gardé l'humour   :Razz: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ? Parceque, au-delà de nos désillusions immédiates, elle soulève le problème du libre accès à la culture, y compris pour nos enfants, et aussi parceque la forme prise par cette désobéissance civile n'est pas pour me déplaire.

 

a propos des desillusions immédiates ... vraiment le pire est a venir :

les drm matérielles qui vont pousser a changer tout le matériel multimedia.

l'obligation pour moi de booter sur windows pour regarder une *biiip* de DVD.

et j en passe et des meilleurs...

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> les drm matérielles qui vont pousser a changer tout le matériel multimedia.

 Je précise : "les drm matérielles qui vont pousser a changer tout le matériel multimedia ... à chaque nouvelle génération (dvd=>dvd hd) et sans forcément garantir une compatibilité descendante".

Mon choix est fait, je   :Crying or Very sad:   ...

----------

## Oupsman

N'achetez plus AUCUN média : DVD, CD et j'en passe. Empruntez dans les médiathèques, écoutez la radio, regardez la TV. C'est la SEULE solution pour que ce genre de conneries s'arrête  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> regardez la TV. 

 

mouais il s'enflamme la ... une greve de la faim suffira.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> mouais il s'enflamme la ... une greve de la faim suffira.

 

 :Laughing:  C'est vrai que c'est une putain de punition çà  :Laughing: 

Bon, j'ai pas dit de regarder n'importe quoi à la TV. J'ai pas envie de vous pousser au suicide  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

13 avril, le sénat a enlevé l'article 7...

http://www2.aful.org/presse/dadvsi-senat-interoperabilite

----------

## boozo

 :Evil or Very Mad:  ... si tu avances qd je recule, comment veux-tu, coment veux-tu...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

dsl je fulmine !  personnellement depuis ce projet de loi, la seule action de "représailles" que j'ai entrepris c'est de ne plus participer financièrement à cette mascarade orchestrée par les éditeurs de médias - je précise que je ne fait pas tourner de mule et d'autres choses dans le style pour éviter la surenchère mais c'est une position qui m'est personnelle - c'est une forme de boycott bien maigre et qui ne pénalise que les artistes (et moi-même) au final je sais bien mais bon individuellement que nous reste-t-il d'autre ?   :Confused: 

En espérant une improbable propagation par goutte-à-goutte qui finisse par représenter 20% de pertes de CA pour les distributeurs et qu'ils exercent enfin des pressions commerciales   :Sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  ... si tu avances qd je recule, comment veux-tu, coment veux-tu... 
> 
> dsl je fulmine !  personnellement depuis ce projet de loi, la seule action de "représailles" que j'ai entrepris c'est de ne plus participer financièrement à cette mascarade orchestrée par les éditeurs de médias - je précise que je ne fait pas tourner de mule et d'autres choses dans le style pour éviter la surenchère mais c'est une position qui m'est personnelle - c'est une forme de boycott bien maigre et qui ne pénalise que les artistes (et moi-même) au final je sais bien mais bon individuellement que nous reste-t-il d'autre ?  
> 
> En espérant une improbable propagation par goutte-à-goutte qui finisse par représenter 20% de pertes de CA pour les distributeurs et qu'ils exercent enfin des pressions commerciales  

 

je fais pareil et je fais tourner l'info autour de moi...

mais ca ne dura qu'un temps... je vais certainement me mettre a p2per (je p2pais tres peu jusque la) car je ne pourrai lire les oeuvres qui me seront proposées dans le commerce.

quelle autre alternative ? (les réponses contenant achat + TV, achat + windows sont a proscrire)

----------

## kwenspc

http://linuxfr.org/2006/04/19/20694.html

avis aux amateurs!

Vous avez evités un moments d'édnervement violent de ma part sur ce forum. j'ai commencé a en tapper un extrait puis je me suis ravisé. 

Je ne vais pas pourrir ce forum avec mes humeurs, d'autant plus que cette humeur la vous l'avez tous ici aussi ( au sujet du dadvsi, drm, rand etc...)

----------

## lesourbe

tu parles d'un joyeux noël... 

THIOLLIÈRE et CHARASSE en pere noel ... glauque.

le boycott continue pour moi.

----------

## Mickael

Bon ça fait deux ans de suite : Joyeux noël logiciels libres :

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Industrie du brevet et multinationales de l'informatique impliqués dans un rapport de la CE ?

C'est du ...... hmmm les mots qui me viennent ne peuvent être écrits ici mais si vous pouviez m'entendre M'sieurs Dames   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Eh oui, vive l'Europe... de la corruption et des prises d'interêts un peu trop pipées.   :Sad: 

----------

## nonas

C'est pas pipé, dès qu'on parle prise d'intérêts et pas intérêt de la majorité ça coince et de toutes évidences certains sont près à mettre le prix pour avoir plus de sous et laisser moins de liberté aux gens.

Comment ça c'est noir ?  :Confused: 

Ce qui me choque le plus en définitive c'est que certains de nos décideurs se laissent acheter par quelque avantage "offert" par le lobby pro-brevet, comment ces gens arrivent encore à se regarder dans une glace le matin ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de lire pire : Voilà probablement la fin de la lecture des fichiers M$ Office sous GNU/Linux. J'ai mal en lisant cela. C'est un coup immense porté au logiciel libre.

----------

## zyprexa

Bon sang on a pas idée de faire faire des frayeurs pareilles   :Shocked: 

Il m'a fallu 4 pages pour voir que j'avais déjà lu tout ca et que ca datait de l'an dernier   :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je viens de lire pire : Voilà probablement la fin de la lecture des fichiers M$ Office sous GNU/Linux. J'ai mal en lisant cela. C'est un coup immense porté au logiciel libre.

 

Il ne faut pas s'alarmer outre mesure... J'appelerais plutôt ça une pichenette.

Le Département d'enseignement dans lequel je bosse (département d'info, j'allais oublier de le préciser) a choisi il y a 4 ans de proposer un environnement mixte aux étudiants, et a mis l'accent il y a 2 ans sur la partie Linux de ces machines en dual-boot, pour en arriver à la situation actuelle : 100% des machines que j'administre en salle de TP sont sous Linux, et exclusivement sous Linux. Les étudiants apprennent à travailler avec, ils bossent avec OpenOffice, etc...

Parallèlement, la Faculté a décidé d'adhérer au programme MSDN Academic Alliance, de Microsoft. Je vous passe les détails, disons simplement que ce programme permet à nos étudiants de disposer d'un large panel de logiciels Microsoft pour pas un rond, histoire de se former dessus (et c'est à ce titre que le programme est le plus intéressant, sur le long terme, et rapport à la mission qui est la nôtre).

Sans faire de polémique, je peux attester d'une chose : depuis 6 mois / 1 an, j'ai distribué énormément plus de CD d'Ubuntu que de licences XP. Les étudiants sont curieux de comprendre, certains reprennent même le goût de la "bidouille", que j'avais vu disparaître il y a 4/5 ans.

Tout ça m'amène à penser : les logiciels libres sont entrés dans le monde de l'éducation, les écoles s'équipent à moindre frais avec des assemblés tournant sous Edubuntu, ou d'autres distribs orientées et adaptées pour ces besoins particuliers. Les personnels sont de mieux en mieux formés sur ces produits, l'Etat, même si il fait 2 pas en avant pour 1 en arrière, a entamé une immense migration de ses postes vers des solutions et des formats libres (un membre de ma famille est informaticien à la DDE, qui migre massivement vers Linux). Bref, Microsoft peut faire comme il veut, aujourd'hui je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il est déjà trop tard pour enrayer le processus. Reste alors 2 options pour les "grands" d'aujourd'hui : prendre le train en marche, et profiter de la dynamique libre pour fournir du service autour (ça a plutôt pas mal réussi à certains), ou se replier sur eux-même, et disparaître, tout puissants qu'ils soient actuellement.

Ce n'est que mon avis, bien sûr, et il peut refléter 2 choses : un idéalisme qui sommeillait en moi depuis longtemps (profondément enfoui alors...), ou un réalisme de bon augure pour nos libertés, quelles qu'elles soient. Je suis plein d'espoir (donc idéaliste  :Wink:  ?).

----------

## Untux

Bah... c'est pire qu'une pichenette. Ils se tirent juste une balle dans le pied. Plus les éditeurs s'échineront à développer des solutions qui limitent la liberté de leurs clients, plus les gens se tourneront vers les solutions libres. Pas de soucis Magic Banana, tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles, et l'idéalisme d'anigel avec :p

----------

## titoucha

Je ne suis pas d'accord il n'y a qu'à voire le Ipod qui est un superbe produit bien verrouillé et qui est le premier de sa catégorie, donc la majorité des gens ne réfléchissent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez.   :Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas d'accord il n'y a qu'à voire le Ipod qui est un superbe produit bien verrouillé et qui est le premier de sa catégorie, donc la majorité des gens ne réfléchissent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez.  

 

Un iPod, c'est beau. Et il faut souffrir pour être belle  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Beau mais pas très costaud d'après mes sources.   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel produit high tech est costaud ces jours-ci ? tout est fait pour que ça ne tienne que quelques mois, le temps d'acheter le nouveau modèle...

Quand je pense que mon GSM a 4 ans, solide comme le roc et celui que mon épouse vient d'acheter est en plastoc fragile...

[oops, on dévie du sujet  :Wink: ]

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Beau mais pas très costaud d'après mes sources.  

 

ouais, je change le disque dur et la batterie du mien car ca commence à lâcher au bout de 2 ans.

----------

## Scullder

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quel produit high tech est costaud ces jours-ci ? tout est fait pour que ça ne tienne que quelques mois, le temps d'acheter le nouveau modèle...

 

Bah les cartes asus et les disques samsung  :Smile: 

Sinon, je profite du MSDNAA (suis étudiant ^^), j'ai donc un système Windows XP pro "x64", avec visual studio pro 2005, qui ne m'a pas coûté un centime. En fait dans mon IUT, chaque année, une "journée du logiciel libre" est organisée. Les étudiants sont invités à assister aux conférences, et ça permet de faire découvrir un peu le monde du logiciel libre.

http://linuxfr.org/2006/10/12/21463.html

http://lajourneedulibre.free.fr/La%20journee.html

Bon, c'est pas très très grand, mais la quantité d'ubuntu, de mandriva, etc distribuée a été impressionnante quand même (j'ai réussi à liquider mes 30 ubuntu à cette occasion). J'ai même récupéré des goodies mandriva l'année dernière   :Cool: 

Bref, les deux côtés sont présentés aux étudiants, et certains s'y intéressent. Pour les deux promo de dut info, 3 salles sont ouvertes en libres accès, deux en dual boot linux (ubuntu lts) / windows, une avec uniquement windows. Les logiciels libres sont utilisés  partout (open office, firefox, filezilla, php/apache/mysql, dia...). Pour java (qui sera libre dans un futur proche), on utilise eclipse ou netbeans.

Bon, c'est pas parfait (ils ont pas installé apache/php/mysql sous linux...), et je pense que la formation n'est pas représentative de la totallité, mais vala quand même, le libre a bien trouvé sa place, et ça risque pas de changer du jour au lendemain.

Pour l'intérêt que les étudiants portent au libre, j'ai quand même des doutes, même si les logiciels libres sont de plus en plus adoptés. Peu de personnes utilisent linux (même en dut info ^^), et bon, à part dans mon entourage, je connais pas beaucoup de linuxiens (je peux en compter... 3). Bref, encore beaucoup de boulot

Sinon, je viens de tomber là dessus : http://www.xitimonitor.com/fr-FR/Technique/Firefox_Novembre_2006/index-1-1-3-68.html

C'est bien aussi  :Very Happy:  J'ai aussi vu un article sur linuxbios sur digg.com (utilisé pour l'olpc), et des alternatives comme l'easygate, qui vont apporter Linux directement chez l'utilisateur.

Je trouve ça plutôt encourageant  :Smile: 

http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/06/11/30/199208.shtml?tid=7&tid=121

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce qui me fait énormément peur c'est que je n'imagine aucun Windowsien passer à GNU/Linux si il ne peut plus ouvrir les fichiers M$ Office qu'on lui envoie par mail. Cela a beau être une pratique complètement stupide, elle est énormément répendue. Voyez la boîte mail du Windowsien de base. Ma mère, qui tourne avec plaisir sous Ubuntu (malgré ses réticences de départ) doit recevoir en moyenne un à deux fichiers M$ Office par jour de ses amis (Power Point suposés drôles) ou de son club de chorale (fichiers Word ou Excel).

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce qui me fait énormément peur c'est que je n'imagine aucun Windowsien passer à GNU/Linux si il ne peut plus ouvrir les fichiers M$ Office qu'on lui envoie par mail. Cela a beau être une pratique complètement stupide, elle est énormément répendue. Voyez la boîte mail du Windowsien de base. Ma mère, qui tourne avec plaisir sous Ubuntu (malgré ses réticences de départ) doit recevoir en moyenne un à deux fichiers M$ Office par jour de ses amis (Power Point suposés drôles) ou de son club de chorale (fichiers Word ou Excel).

 

Et elle arrive pas à les lire ? 

Sinon quand tout le monde utilise open office, ça marche bien   :Laughing:   J'ai été assez impressionné par draw, que j'ai utilisé pour la première fois pour faire mon CV, exporté en pdf.  :Smile:  J'hésite encore à installer open office autour de moi, parce que je veux pas faire le support technique et que je préfère rester en dehors de tout ça ^^ Mais je suis convaincu que ça conviendra à beaucoup de monde, pour une utilisation non critique, c'est même pas la peine de s'occuper des problèmes de compatibilité de format. Par contre pour générer une présentation qui devra être lue avec powerpoint, c'est peut-être un peu suicidaire.

La migration vers open office est largement faisable (peut-être un travail d'adaptation pour les utilisateurs de macro, mais les macro en vb sont supportées depuis peu), il faut juste éviter de continuer à travailler avec les formats Microsoft pour que tout se passe bien.

AMHA, ça se fera petit à petit, étant donné le prix de ms office.

----------

## kopp

L'ipod est premier de sa catégorie parce que c'est l'un de plus design, plus ergonomiques et qu'il n'est pas si cher. La plupart des gens ne savent même pas ce qu'est un DRM, ils s'en foutent.

Je regardais pour acheter un nouveau lecteur car mon ipod a rendu l'âme après toutes les tortures qu'il a subi (trop de chute en lecture je pense) et je constate qu'au rapport de qualité/ergnomie/prix, et bien un ipod nano ne serait pas si mal. Parce que des lecteurs de 40gr pour 4go, aussi petit, avec l'ergonomie d'un ipod (menu etc) il n'y en a pas des masses pour 200euros.

Cela dit je suis d'accord, l'ipod c'est mal niveau propriétaire/libre.

Pour ce qui est des logiciels dans les universités, que ce soit dans mes différents lycées ou mon école, c'était du full windows. A l'école, on avait quand même me droit à cygwin, mysql (même pas le client en ligne de commande sur tous les postes, obliger d'utiliser la gui horrible) et dev-c++

Seulement, on nous encourager à utiliser Borland (une version de l'antiquité d'ailleurs). Et les profs n'aimaient pas quand je jouais avec cygwin...

Pour mon univ ici en suède, dans mon département, il y avait uniquement des postes linux en début d'année, qui ont tous été migrés vers Windows.... Merci. sans compter que les postes windows sont lent au possible (j'ai plus vite fait de booter mon pc et de me logger que de me logguer sur ces machines) alors que leur machine linux était bien plus rapide. De plus on nous encourage à utiliser des logiciels propriétaires comme Matlab, alors qu'on pourrait très bien faire ce qu'on nous demande avec octave! Seule consolation, on nous loue des licences de logiciels pour pas bien cher, sur divers CD (par exemple, j'ai matlab avec toutes les extensions, ça m'a couté 4 euros)

Tant qu'on aura besoin de logiciel propriétaire ou qu'on nous encouragera à les utiliser, on ne s'en sortira pas. Et malheureusement, pour pas mal de tâche d'ingéniérie scientifique, il ne semble pas exister d'outil libre comparable. En tous cas, j'en ai jamais entendu parler.

EDIT: le problème d'office, c'est qu'aussi beaucoup de monde le pirate. Alors bon, le prix ça ne joue pas tant que ça. TOut ça me fait penser à un truc qui m'énerve énomément: les cons qui envoient des images dans un document .doc !!! Ils ne peuvent pas utiliser un format d'image...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Et elle arrive pas à les lire ?

 

Si. Mais si les documents Office 2007 ne sont plus lisibles pour cause de DRM, et elle bien elle ne pourra plus et m'exigera la réinstallation de Windows (ou plutot achètera un nouvel ordinateur avec Vista généreusement préinstallé).

Imagine convertir n'importe quel Windowsien après cela...

Micro$oft fermera bien les yeux sur le piratage de sa poule aux oeufs d'or par les utilisateurs privés (tout du moins avant la mort de la concurrence) si ces utilisateurs obligent, par mail interposé, à tous leurs contacts d'avoir M$ Office (et un système d'exploitation propriétaire le faisant tourner). Les licenses pour les entreprises et les suite bureautiques préinstallées suffisent largement aux bénéfices de Micro$oft.

----------

## Ey

Je me sens obligé d'expliquer un peu mieux ce qu'est IRM.

Tout d'abord si tu n'es pas dans une entreprise, tu ne pourras pas t'en servir vu que le principe c'est d'avoir un serveur de clés qui permet de contrôler l'accès au document. Donc en gros vos amis qui s'échangent des docs office par mail ne sont pas trop concernés...

L'idée c'est dans une entreprise de pouvoir contrôler qui peut lire ou ne pas lire un document et faire en sorte que si jammais le document est "perdu" et sort de l'entreprise il devienne automatiquement illisible. C'est facile à réaliser dans la mesure ou a chaque ouverture du document il faut faire une demande de clé au serveur précédemment cité.

Le problème de tout ça c'est que c'est TRES allechant pour une entreprise ce genre de concept. Et c'est la dessus que compte microssoft. Si les gens n'activent pas la protection de documents, ils sont parfaitement lisibles par n'importe quel éditeur de documents. L'idée c'est :

- controler les éditeurs capables d'obtenir cette fameuse clé

- inciter les entreprises à utiliser ce type de protection

EDIT : petites précisions vu que ça n'apparait pas dans mon post :

il y a une clé par document et les documents intègrent des certificats pour bien les identifier

la requete au serveur en indiquant le certificat permet d'obtenir la clé correspondant au document que l'on vient d'ouvrir

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord si tu n'es pas dans une entreprise, tu ne pourras pas t'en servir vu que le principe c'est d'avoir un serveur de clés qui permet de contrôler l'accès au document. Donc en gros vos amis qui s'échangent des docs office par mail ne sont pas trop concernés...

 

Absolument !

D'ailleurs, sans parler de techniques sophistiquées genre IRM, il a toujours (d'aussi loin que je me souvienne) été possible de crypter un fichier word ou excel. La protection n'était bien entendu qu'illusoire puisqu'un petit tour de quelques secondes dans l'underground fournit tout de suite l'ouvre-boîte !

Mais le plus curieux, c'est qu'en effet, les possibilités de protection ne sont utilisées que dans des cas vraiment "sensibles", même au sein des entreprises !

Perso, je reste persuadé qu'aucune protection n'est incontournable : si on s'en donne le temps et les moyens, aucune clé n'est inviolable !

----------

## Scullder

En même temps, les entreprises qui vont s'enfermer là dedans ne seront certainement pas celles qui auront prévu de passer à OpenOffice. Reste à voir si ça sera vraiment utilisé.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des logiciels dans les universités, que ce soit dans mes différents lycées ou mon école, c'était du full windows. A l'école, on avait quand même me droit à cygwin, mysql (même pas le client en ligne de commande sur tous les postes, obliger d'utiliser la gui horrible) et dev-c++
> 
> Seulement, on nous encourager à utiliser Borland (une version de l'antiquité d'ailleurs). Et les profs n'aimaient pas quand je jouais avec cygwin... 

 

On peut vraiment coder avec dev-c++ ?    :Shocked:  C'est encore maintenu ce truc ? xD

Quand j'étais au lycée, c'était aussi du full windows, mais il y avait un début de déploiement d'open office qui ne fonctionnait pas :/ et un browser basé sur mozilla (ENS http://www.educnet.education.fr/ENS/ ).  

 *Quote:*   

>  le problème d'office, c'est qu'aussi beaucoup de monde le pirate.

 

Ca, c'est quand luce et henry achètent un PC, et qu'ils appellent un "qui s'y connait". Mais sinon, tu leur installe open office, c'est la même chose pour eux, du moment que ça fonctionne. Il faut encore faire un peu de pub pour open office autour de nous, mais à mon avis, ça a toutes ses chances de bien marcher. Je connais pas mal de personnes qui utilisent open office, justement parce que c'est plus simple que de pirater ms office.

----------

## kopp

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> On peut vraiment coder avec dev-c++ ?    C'est encore maintenu ce truc ? xD
> 
> 

 

Bah, la dernière révision était certainement plus récente que la version de Borland toute pourrie qu'on avait, et au moins l'éditeur était presque agréable. Celui de borland était un vrai calvaire !

----------

## Scullder

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   On peut vraiment coder avec dev-c++ ?    C'est encore maintenu ce truc ? xD
> 
>  
> 
> Bah, la dernière révision était certainement plus récente que la version de Borland toute pourrie qu'on avait, et au moins l'éditeur était presque agréable. Celui de borland était un vrai calvaire !

 

J'ose même pas imaginer la qualité de l'éditeur de texte de borland xD Moi qui rage déjà contre netbeans avec ses espaces au lieu des tab   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   Tout d'abord si tu n'es pas dans une entreprise, tu ne pourras pas t'en servir vu que le principe c'est d'avoir un serveur de clés qui permet de contrôler l'accès au document. Donc en gros vos amis qui s'échangent des docs office par mail ne sont pas trop concernés... 
> 
> Absolument !
> 
> D'ailleurs, sans parler de techniques sophistiquées genre IRM, il a toujours (d'aussi loin que je me souvienne) été possible de crypter un fichier word ou excel. La protection n'était bien entendu qu'illusoire puisqu'un petit tour de quelques secondes dans l'underground fournit tout de suite l'ouvre-boîte !
> ...

 

Si la protection est logée dans le matériel (bientôt à l'intérieur même des processeurs) et est une clé suffisamment longue, elle est incassable à moins d'utiliser de la force brute pendant des siècles (en attendant l'ordinateur quantique  :Twisted Evil:  ). De plus cela ne concerne pas uniquement les entreprises qui veulent bien ! Le serveur contacté pourrait être administrer par Micro$oft. C'est le principe d'attestation déjà utilisé pour le système d'exploitation et qui sera généralisé avec Vista à tous les logiciels. Peut-être avez-vous manqué la seconde page de l'article que je vous ai communiqué :

 *Cory Doctorow wrote:*   

> Microsoft has an industrial-strength answer to the problem of figuring out whether a remote client is authorized to request keys. Trusted Computing. For years now, most PC manufacturers have been shipping machines with an inactive "Trusted Computing Module" on the motherboard. These modules can be used to sign the BIOS, bootloader, operating system, and application, producing an "attestation" about the precise configuration of a PC. If your PC doesn't pass muster -- because you're running a third-party document reader, or a modified OS, or an OS inside a virtual machine -- then you don't get any keys.
> 
> What this means is that Apple can make Pages, Google can make its Doc-converter, and OpenOffice.org can make its interoperable products, but none of these will be able to get the keys necessary to read "protected" documents unless they're on the white-list of "trusted" clients. 
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

En attendant ma Banane Magique, y a déjà une astuce pas conne : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/33323-vista-activation-pirates.htm

Emulation d'un serveur de clés dans un vmware ... suffisait d'y penser n'empêche ^^

----------

## blasserre

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si la protection est logée dans le matériel (bientôt à l'intérieur même des processeurs) et est une clé suffisamment longue, elle est incassable à moins d'utiliser de la force brute pendant des siècles (en attendant l'ordinateur quantique  ). 

 

pendant des siècles... si t'es tout seul. si t'est un million, le temps se réduit d'autant... ah les joies de l'informatique commun(autar)iste

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour donner une pointe d'espoir dans ce monde de brutes (celui des politiciens), il y en a qui comprennent mieux que d'autres :

 *François Bayrou wrote:*   

> Internet, ce sont les citoyens qui cessent d'être passifs pour devenir actifs. On devient acteur du monde de l'information et au-delà, un acteur de sa propre vie. (...) Je suis frappé par l'univers des logiciels libres et des wiki (sites interactifs, ndlr) parce qu'il y a là une capacité du partage du savoir qui bâtit pour la première fois depuis des siècles la recherche, la science et l'activité économique sur une démarche de partage et de coopération, sur autre chose que l'univers marchand. (...) L'humanité est en train de découvrir une logique nouvelle de développement, par le partage, la liberté et la connaissance.

 

Pas de bol : ses chances de gagner sont proches du zéro absolu... Vous pouvez reprendre votre déprime...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : J'oublie de donner mes sources (un comble pour un défenseur des logiciels libres !  :Very Happy:  ) : http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-29106592@7-37,0.html

----------

## kopp

Même s'il ne gagne pas, il sera là pour faire partager sa vision des choses. Il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'il n'est pas le seul. Michel Rocart est un fervent défenseur acquis à notre cause. Les hommes politiques vont finir par ouvrir les yeux avec le temps. Il faut voir que pour beaucoup aussi, l'informatique n'est pas vraiment de leur génération et ils n'ont pas le même point de vue que nous. C'est un peu lent à rentrer  (surtout quand il y a des euros qui rentrent sur  le compte en suisse avec une mention le logiciel libre c'est mal)

----------

## Magic Banana

Hier, Denis Olivennes (directeur général de la FNAC) a remis ses conclusions sur la mission de lutte contre le téléchargement illégal. Il fut aidé dans sa mission par Olivier Bomsel (producteur de programmes audiovisuels), Pascal Faure (Directeur technique adjoint au Ministère de la Défense) et Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin (Membre du Conseil supérieur de la propriété littéraire et artistique). Je vous propose de lire le discours de Nicolas Sarkozy à ce sujet. Les textes législatifs et réglementaires devraient bientôt suivre les préconisation de ce rapport mais voilà déjà les accords sur lesquels se sont engagés les signataires (on ne s'étonnera pas de ne pas y trouver des associations de petits artistes ou des associations comme l'APRIL).

Décidément, les autorités refusent que l'on passe un joyeux Noël.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Untux

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Hier, Denis Olivennes (directeur général de la FNAC) a remis ses conclusions sur la mission de lutte contre le téléchargement illégal. Il fut aidé dans sa mission par Olivier Bomsel (producteur de programmes audiovisuels), Pascal Faure (Directeur technique adjoint au Ministère de la Défense) et Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin (Membre du Conseil supérieur de la propriété littéraire et artistique). Je vous propose de lire le discours de Nicolas Sarkozy à ce sujet. Les textes législatifs et réglementaires devraient bientôt suivre les préconisation de ce rapport mais voilà déjà les accords sur lesquels se sont engagés les signataires (on ne s'étonnera pas de ne pas y trouver des associations de petits artistes ou des associations comme l'APRIL).
> 
> Décidément, les autorités refusent que l'on passe un joyeux Noël. :cry:

 

Ouais... Les derniers à comprendre sont les premiers à légiférer. Enfin, pour se consoler, le petit trombinoscope des personnalités venues fêter le rapportage était quand même... rigolo. La crème de la création artistique venue défendre « l'identité de la France et de l'Europe » et la « diversité des oeuvres » ! :]

----------

## lesourbe

je propose qu'on se mette tous a utiliser tor, juste histoire de faire chier, qu'on télécharge ou pas.

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un entretien online ayant eu lieu entre Denis Olivennes et les lecteurs de http://www.lemonde.fr.

C'est à pleurer. Il compare la copie de fichiers musicaux à du vol d'objet physique, prétend que les artistes vont disparaître si l'on n'est pas sévère avec les "pirates" (comme cous le savez, les seuls artistes ayant les moyens de négocier un contrat où ils reçoivent quelque chose de la vente d'album sont les superstars, les autres vivent de leurs concerts ou d'un autre emploi), soutient que les taxes sur les différents support de stockage compense uniquement la perte de revenu sur les copies privées s'attriste de l'absence de consensus technique sur les DRMs, parle des réseaux d'échange gratuit comme un "monde de haine" et non d'amitié.

----------

## gbetous

Cette histoire est pitoyable... Je commence à croire que les véritables assistés sociaux en France sont les entreprises elles-meme. Incapables de remettre un business-model à plat, elles vont pleurnicher des aides auprès du gouvernement (le rapport Olivenne demande entre autre des facilités fiscales).

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Incapables de remettre un business-model à plat, elles vont pleurnicher des aides auprès du gouvernement (le rapport Olivenne demande entre autre des facilités fiscales).

 

Afin de pouvoir mieux "tenir" le consommateurs et contrôler le marché. Pourquoi s'embeter à avoir des idées novatrices, et par cela même rester compétitif sur le marché, quand avec moins d'argent on peut s'acheter les bonnes personnes pour faire voter des lois qui vous font un pont d'or pour vous permettre de fixer le marché? (inversion du processus de consommation: le fabricant dicte sa loi au marché).

----------

## Untux

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Voilà un entretien online ayant eu lieu entre Denis Olivennes et les lecteurs de http://www.lemonde.fr.

 

 *Denis Olivennes wrote:*   

> Et si l'on veut continuer d'avoir les Barbara, les Brel, les Brassens, les Ferré de demain, il faut que cette musique française continue d'être financée.

 

Dernière nouvelle : Les effets du piratage à large échelle sont rétro-actifs ! L'a carrément sauté 3 générations dis donc !  :Shocked: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Denis Olivennes wrote:*   

> Et si l'on veut continuer d'avoir les Barbara, les Brel, les Brassens, les Ferré de demain, il faut que cette musique française continue d'être financée.

 

clairement, moi, j'peux m'en passer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Denis Olivennes wrote:*   Et si l'on veut continuer d'avoir les Barbara, les Brel, les Brassens, les Ferré de demain, il faut que cette musique française continue d'être financée. 
> 
> clairement, moi, j'peux m'en passer.

 

Surtout qu'il compare ce type d'artiste aux bouzes genre "star académerdes" & co... Très franchement, vous voyez les majors financer de vrais artistes? moi non (ou alors il y en a très peu)

----------

## yoyo

Sans oublier que de plus en plus d'artistes se font connaitre via les réseaux d'échange : les "majors" ne joue plus le rôle de "découvreuses de talents" pour lequel elles sont sensés toucher des droits ...   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Juste comme ça, j'ai acheté 4 DVD Samedi (80 euros)... bah j'ai boycotté la FNAC.

Dans la liste de signataires que j'ai vu, j'ai pas vu Virgin (était elle complète?)... alors j'ai acheté mes DVD au Virgin.

Mes CD, ce sera pareil.

La FNAC, elle gagnera beaucoup moins d'argent grace à moi.

Certes, c'est pas moi qui vais la mettre sur la paille, mais bon... on fait qu'on peut pour se venger  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Juste comme ça, j'ai acheté 4 DVD Samedi (80 euros)... bah j'ai boycotté la FNAC.
> 
> Dans la liste de signataires que j'ai vu, j'ai pas vu Virgin (était elle complète?)... alors j'ai acheté mes DVD au Virgin.
> 
> Mes CD, ce sera pareil.
> ...

 

j'ai pas acheté un seul dvd (ni cd par ailleurs) depuis que j'ai vu un logo drm sur un dvd

----------

## Untux

Pour poursuivre, avec Jean-Louis Murat : "La crise du disque est un leurre" (Le Monde). Qu'on aime ou pas (ses réflexions ou ses chansons), ce sont quand même celles d'un artiste et pas celles d'un produit de l'industrie du divertissement. Il y a des charges assez violentes contre Internet et le progrès... entre autre :

 *Jean-Louis Murat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'écrivain américain Brett Easton Ellis a dit : "Depuis la nuit des temps, l'Antéchrist cherche un moyen de prendre le pouvoir sur les consciences de l'homme, enfin il y est arrivé avec Internet."

 

Avec ça, les Olivennes ont encore de beaux jours devant eux et les médias quelques diables à peindre sur la toile.

----------

## yoyo

Cette interview reste assez intéressante avec des points de vue personnels. Par contre, la réflexion n'est pas suffisamment poussée sur certains points amha :

 *Jean-Louis Murat wrote:*   

> Les Arctic Monkeys, en Grande-Bretagne, ont eu recours à des shérifs du Net après s'être fait connaître sur le Web, et les internautes britanniques sont en train de leur faire la peau, au nom de la liberté.

 Je ne connais pas vraiment le fond de l'histoire mais il me semble que les "Arctic Monkeys" oublient un peu vite grâce à qui ils remplissent de grandes salles de concert !!! Certainement pas grâce aux majors qui n'ont fait que prendre le train une fois celui-ci bien lancé. Ca n'enlève rien à leur talent, ni à leur travail. Mais ça me semble être un juste retour que de "l'offrir" à ceux qui les ont réellement découvert, sachant que cela leur permet de vivre mieux aujourd'hui qu'hier.

 *Jean-Louis Murat wrote:*   

> Mais quelle liberté veut-on ? Celle de se goinfrer ? Avec des gens qui ont 20 000 titres sur leur disque dur et ne les écoutent jamais ?

 Ici, il compare cette pratique à du vol. Même si j'approuve la réflexion car j'ai vu des gens télécharger des milliers de morceaux qui mis bout-à-bout représentent des milliers d'heures d'écoute et occuperons une place inutile sur leur disque dur, je ne partage pas cet avis. Dans les faits, ces morceaux n'auraient jamais été achetés par ces gens.

L'amalgame est bien trop répandu et l'illusion que chacun achèterait les 20 000 titres téléchargés bien ancrée dans la tête des artistes et de leurs maisons de production.

Je pense à l'inverse que les réseaux d'échange permettent de découvrir et d'apprécier des artistes qui n'auraient jamais eu leur chance autrement. Il "crache" sur MySpace mais oublie que sur les "45 000 artistes ratés qui ont ouvert leur page" certains ont réussi. Personnellement, j'ai découvert (et apprécié) les "Cold War Kids" par ce biais et j'ai acheté leur dernier album ... Ce qui n'est pas le cas d'autres groupes  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nonas

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> l'illusion que chacun achèterait les 20 000 titres téléchargés bien ancrée dans la tête des artistes et de leurs maisons de production.

 C'est bien là qu'on voit que les majors et les distributeurs veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Quand on vend des produits capables de stocker 20000 morceaux, faut pas aller croire que chacun va aller dépenser 20000 € (!) sur iTunes et consort.

J'entendais aussi ce midi sur Europe 1, la ministre de la Culture qui disait que si on voulait écouter pour tester un CD on pouvait aller chez les distributeurs et les écouter. C'était vrai il y a quelques années mais maintenant c'est plus le cas. À la FNAC par exemple on a la possibilité d'écouter seulement des intros de quelques secondes... (sans parler du choix limité)

Par contre (je sais pas si elle a été bien brifée ou si ça rentre) elle semblait bien avoir compris le problème de l'interopérabilité  et l'inutilité des DRM. Elle a répété plusieurs fois que les "verrous" seraient supprimés.

----------

## Oupsman

Une fois de plus, une tempête dans un verre d'eau  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je dois être un vieux con (bah j'ai eu 30 ans  :Rolling Eyes:  ), mais le meilleur moyen selon moi de découvrir des artistes reste encore le bouche à oreille ... La version moderne de ce procédé étant à mon sens les forums de discussions ... 

Le P2P comme moyen de découverte  :Exclamation:  Laissez moi rire  :Laughing:  C'est principalement un alibi pour remplir son disque de MP3 glanés un peu partout, sans forcément les écouter. Oui effectivement vous ne les auriez pas achetés. Mais pourquoi les télécharger alors  :Question:  De plus en plus d'artistes connus diffusent quelques morceaux de leur dernier album sur le net afin qu'on puisse se faire une idée de la chose avant de l'acheter. Alors pourquoi aller le chercher sur le net  :Question:  J'en vois plein qui vont jurer la main sur le coeur (et la seconde sur la souris) qu'ils écoutent une fois et si ils aiment pas ils jettent. Je suis mort de rire, vraiment  :Laughing: 

J'ai un Archos A605 avec un disque de 30 Go. Il est plein. Films, MP3 encodés en 320 kb/s ou en 512 kb/s VBR mais constant forcé. Tous les morceaux sont issus d'albums que j'ai achetés. Et je dis bien tous. Idem pour les films, tous rippés avec mencoder sous Linux (tient, quand on vous lit ça devrait plus être possible  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Arrêtez la mauvaise foi et l'hypocrisie et regardez les choses en face : si vous êtes honnêtes, ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils voudront, ça vous empêchera pas de vivre et d'écouter de la musique ou de regarder vos DVD. 

Vous n'arrivez plus à utiliser le réseau bittorrent vous  :Question:  Moi si, j'arrive toujours à utiliser Allpeers ou Opéra pour récuper les images iso Linux dont j'ai besoin. Pourtant, si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu sur ce forum, ce réseau devrait être mort, explosé par la DADVSI  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien là qu'on voit que les majors et les distributeurs veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Quand on vend des produits capables de stocker 20000 morceaux, faut pas aller croire que chacun va aller dépenser 20000 € (!) sur iTunes et consort.
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  tu n'avais pas de CD chez toi avant d'acheter ton baladeur MP3 ?

----------

## nonas

C'est pas une histoire d'être un vieux con ou pas, je souligne juste les incohérences et les propositions inadaptées.

Personnellement, qu'il y ait filtrage ou quoique ce soit ça va rien changer à ma vie.

Pour le P2P comme moyen de découverte, j'en parlais parce que justement un auditeur d'Europe 1 avait soulevé le problème et que la ministre répondait là-dessus. Forcément ça n'a strictement aucun intérêt de télécharger des trucs au hasard et/ou qui ne nous plaisent pas.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai un Archos A605 avec un disque de 30 Go. Il est plein. Films, MP3 encodés en 320 kb/s ou en 512 kb/s VBR mais constant forcé. Tous les morceaux sont issus d'albums que j'ai achetés. Et je dis bien tous. Idem pour les films, tous rippés avec mencoder sous Linux (tient, quand on vous lit ça devrait plus être possible     )

  Et bien tu peux le faire parce que quelqu'un a cassé la protection des DVD et que personne n'est pressé en France d'aller embêter ceux qui ont acheté des DVD (même si c'est pour les lire sous Linux, vilains communistes qu'ils sont de ne pas faire travailler l'industrie du logiciel   :Laughing:  )

Le problème c'est d'évaluer les "pertes"/"manques à gagner" d'un secteur en pleine mutation. Entre écouter un album qu'on peut obtenir gratuitement (et illégalement) et ne pas l'écouter légalement parce qu'on refuse (par choix, par manque de moyen, par hypocrisie etc) d'aller l'acheter c'est différent. Pour l'artiste ça change rien, dans les 2 cas il a pas touché 1 centime (mais dans le premier cas on peut en dire du bien à ses copains et aller le voir en concert). L'argument des majors c'est que si personne n'achète (chez eux de préférence  :Wink: ) il n'y aura plus de culture (enfin leur culture, celle qu'ils arrivaient à vendre jusque là  :Wink: ). J'en doute.

 *Quote:*   

> Arrêtez la mauvaise foi et l'hypocrisie et regardez les choses en face : si vous êtes honnêtes, ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils voudront, ça vous empêchera pas de vivre et d'écouter de la musique ou de regarder vos DVD.

 Effectivement ça va pas changer grand chose. (sauf si ils instaurent encore des taxes comme le préconise le rapport Olivennes). D'ailleurs comment prétendre obtenir un rapport un tant soit peu objectif quand le chargé de mission est directement concerné ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Vous n'arrivez plus à utiliser le réseau bittorrent vous  Moi si, j'arrive toujours à utiliser Allpeers ou Opéra pour récuper les images iso Linux dont j'ai besoin. Pourtant, si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu sur ce forum, ce réseau devrait être mort, explosé par la DADVSI  

 J'arrive toujours à utiliser Bittorrent sans problème (vive David TMX). Le rapport souligne d'ailleurs que le filtrage possible pourrait être dommageable aux usages légaux des différents protocoles P2P (comme quoi y'a pas que des idioties non plus dans ce rapport, par contre ils s'imaginent que le P2P perd des utilisateurs à cause des "nouveaux" systèmes comme les newsgroups, ça c'est un rapport à la pointe de l'actualité  :Laughing:  ) Par contre tu arrives à ripper des HD DVD ou BluRay ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  tu n'avais pas de CD chez toi avant d'acheter ton baladeur MP3 ?

 Je n'ai pas de baladeur ni audio ni vidéo  :Wink: 

Et même si j'ai des CD chez moi c'est loin de faire 20000 titres ; après selon la qualité forcément ça peut prendre un paquet de place mais les fichiers téléchargés légalement sont malheureusement de bien piètre qualité... (et puis ce n'est qu'un exemple, même si j'avais 60Go de musique légale issue du rippage de mes CD ça me coûterait encore une fortune pour combler les 20Go restant d'un iPod... ah on me dit que les derniers modèles font 160Go ^_^")

edit : typosLast edited by nonas on Tue Nov 27, 2007 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> le meilleur moyen selon moi de découvrir des artistes reste encore le bouche à oreille ... La version moderne de ce procédé étant à mon sens les forums de discussions ... 

 

Pour moi la version moderne est http://www.dogmazic.net. Le problème du bouche à oreille c'est que la bouche en question a du mal à restituer fidèlement le morceau de musique dont il est question !  :Laughing: 

Quand un de mes amis me parlent d'un artiste intéressant, je lui demande une copie plutôt que de courir l'acheter les yeux fermés. Bien sûr je fais de même lorsque l'on me demande une copie d'un fichier musical/vidéo en ma possession.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Le P2P comme moyen de découverte  Laissez moi rire  C'est principalement un alibi pour remplir son disque de MP3 glanés un peu partout, sans forcément les écouter.

 

On peut aussi les écouter à l'occasion et découvrir un artiste qui nous plaît et que l'on ira voir lorsqu'il donnera un concert dans notre région. Note que c'est l'unique revenu de l'artiste en question. Seul les superstars peuvent négocier leur contrat. Les autres ne gagnent strictement rien de la vente de leurs morceaux. Les artistes ne disparaîtront pas. Au contraire, les vrais talents auront plus de chance de sortir du lot. Quant aux superstars, elles ont suffisamment d'argent comme ça.

Si cela ne suffit pas (location des studios, organisation des concerts), une taxe sur les connexions Internet (la licence globale) pourrait soulever des revenus supplémentaires. Cela permettrait au passage de rendre la rémunération des artistes plus juste (genre un logarithme de la popularité). On pourrait aussi obliger tous les lecteurs multimedia à intégrer un bouton permettant de reverser un euro à l'artiste joué (voilà d'ailleurs une mesure intéressante de popularité bien meilleure que celle utilisée par la SACEM). Cela peut sembler négligeable mais ce n'est pas le cas puisque, je le répète, 99% des artistes ne gagnent strictement rien de la vente de leurs morceaux.

Par ailleurs, l'accès illimité de la culture à tous (riches et pauvres) me semble un bénéfice évident et essentiel ! Il n'y a pas que les revenus des majors qui importent !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Arrêtez la mauvaise foi et l'hypocrisie et regardez les choses en face : si vous êtes honnêtes, ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils voudront, ça vous empêchera pas de vivre et d'écouter de la musique ou de regarder vos DVD. 

 

Sauf que d'ici quelques années, les CDs et les DVDs seront obsolètes (à l'instar des cassettes audios et vidéos aujourd'hui). Il est pour l'instant impossible (techniquement et légalement) de ripper un disque Blue Ray ou un HD DVD. L'une des principales "feature" de Windows Vista est l'implémentation de mesure restreignant la lecture de "contenu premium" incluant ces nouveaux supports. Aux États-Unis, où l'équivalent de la DADVSI est en place depuis des années, il est interdit d'héberger libdvdcss ou même de fournir un lien permettant de l'obtenir. Quant aux fichiers vendu sur Internet, une grande partie d'entre eux sont DRMisés (Denis Olivennes regrette seulement que les différents DRMs, incompatibles entre eux, rend ces derniers impopulaires). Dans le futur on parle de fichiers tatoués à l'aide du numéro de carte de crédit des acheteurs pour les dissuader de les partager et les identifier si ils le font tout de même. Bref, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait écrire que je relaie "une tempête dans un verre d'eau".

Peut être qu'une élite informatique hors la loi trouvera un moyen de se passer sous le manteau des cracks (que l'on a pas aujourd'hui) pour pouvoir lire les nouveaux supports et s'échangera des fichiers détatoués (ce que l'on sait pas faire aujourd'hui) à l'aide de réseaux P2P sécurisés (type GNUnet). Mais pourquoi devrait-on vivre hors la loi ? Pourquoi est-ce que le citoyen moyen ne pourrait pas aussi avoir la liberté de partager ses fichiers avec ses amis ?

----------

## Clark

À mon avis, le problème n'est pas le "piratage" (encore un terme chargée d'une connotation, en l'espèce, indue..) de fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur. De ma connaissance de ce genre d'arcane politicienne, ce n'est qu'un prétexte, mêlé à une maladie congénitale française : répéter les conneries des voisins et faire fuir les bonnes idées de ses enfants. Le vrai problème qui se dessine derrière, c'est la liberté de circulation sur internet, c'est notre vie privée. 

Certains, pas dans ce forum, disent que cet accord et les lois qui pourraient en découler compteront pour du beurre. Mais c'est ce qu'on appelle, en manipulation mentale, la technique du pied dans la porte : un petit pas, aussi petit soit-il , a été fait en direction d'une surveillance systématique (et non plus ciblée et a posteriori, comme avec la loi contre le terrorisme) du réseau. C'est trop tard : le pas est déjà fait : n'importe quel texte (arrêté, décret ou loi) qui mettra en oeuvre une partie de ce texte sera irrémédiable et ouvre la porte à d'autres initiatives, par simple accoutumance.

Perso, je n'ai rien contre le fait de payer la musique ou les films, je trouve ça normal. Ce qui me choque, et qui pour moi a provoqué cette explosion du piratage, c'est la volonté obsessionnelle des maisons de disque et des sociétés "du spectacle" de vouloir s'en mettre plein les poches, qui plus est au détriment des artistes (quand on voit les conditions de la SACEM, ça fait froid dans le dos...). Je veux bien payer quelque chose pour chaque morceau, mais que l'argent aille intégralement (ou en très grande partie) à l'artiste. 

Ceux qui disent qu'il faudrait tout avoir gratuitement, ce sont des hypocrites : ils pleurent parce qu'on les touchent là où ça fait mal : au porte-monnaie. Pas pour la "culture" ou la "liberté". Les seuls à avoir une vraie vision de ces choses trempent dans le logiciel libre, et donc sont prévenus de toutes ces subtilités de licences, de droits, etc. Le gros des téléchargeurs ne voient que le gratuit. Il ne faut surtout projeter nos fantasmes et nos idéeaux sur la masse des boutonneux fans de Kazaa.

Mais le danger est bien réel, c'est celui de notre liberté. Et je trouve qu'elle a été très mal défendue par l'April. J'ai lu le condensé de leur intervention devant la commission. Je travaille pour un ministère : un de mes subordonnés me fait une présentation comme ça, je le casse. On ne présente pas un problème et des solutions et disant que ceux qui ne les mettrais pas en oeuvre (c-a-d le ministre) sont des cons. Je leur en veux beaucoup. Même si c'était joué d'avance (Olivennes parlait de consensus et de pré-rédaction le matin avant l'audition de l'April) leur "prestation" n'a certainement pas fait grand chose pour sauver la baraque.

J'ai juste très peur que ce soit notre liberté qui trinque. Il faudra certes attendre l'avis de la CNIL, passer les "foudres" de l'UFC, l'épreuve de l'Assemblée, mais je suis inquiet. Bien sûr, naviguer sur internet laisse des traces, c'est comme se balader en ville : n'importe qui peut me suivre et regarder ce que j'achète à la boutique du coin. Ça deviendrait "gênant" si ce "n'importe qui" se faisait insistant et agirait au nom d' intérêts privés en se cachant derrière le pare-à-vent de l'État. 

Après tout, "plus c'est gros et mieux ça passe" a dit une personne politiquement peu correcte mais qui savait de quoi elle parlait.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf que d'ici quelques années, les CDs et les DVDs seront obsolètes (à l'instar des cassettes audios et vidéos aujourd'hui). Il est pour l'instant impossible (techniquement et légalement) de ripper un disque Blue Ray ou un HD DVD. L'une des principales "feature" de Windows Vista est l'implémentation de mesure restreignant la lecture de "contenu premium" incluant ces nouveaux supports. Aux États-Unis, où l'équivalent de la DADVSI est en place depuis des années, il est interdit d'héberger libdvdcss ou même de fournir un lien permettant de l'obtenir. Quant aux fichiers vendu sur Internet, une grande partie d'entre eux sont DRMisés (Denis Olivennes regrette seulement que les différents DRMs, incompatibles entre eux, rend ces derniers impopulaires). Dans le futur on parle de fichiers tatoués à l'aide du numéro de carte de crédit des acheteurs pour les dissuader de les partager et les identifier si ils le font tout de même. Bref, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait écrire que je relaie "une tempête dans un verre d'eau".
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.slysoft.com/fr/anydvdhd.html. Tu es toujours aussi catégorique  :Question:  La preuve qu'il y'a une vie en dehors des logiciels libres  :Laughing: 

Les fichiers DRMisés sont au contraire de plus en plus rares sur le net, et les sites de ventes proposent souvent des morceaux mieux encodés et sans DRM. Mais plus chers  :Rolling Eyes:  On a rien sans rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai fais des bonds de 3m en lisant le rapport de Denis Olivennes. Mais dans les faits ce rapport ne changera rien. Ce n'est qu'un rapport. Rien ne dit qu'il sera suivi de mesures réelles

----------

## Mickael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai fais des bonds de 3m en lisant le rapport de Denis Olivennes. Mais dans les faits ce rapport ne changera rien. Ce n'est qu'un rapport. Rien ne dit qu'il sera suivi de mesures réelles

 

Il le sera tu peux en être sur, et les mesures qui vont être prises seront celles de Mister FNAC, à quelques choses près.

----------

## Oupsman

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai fais des bonds de 3m en lisant le rapport de Denis Olivennes. Mais dans les faits ce rapport ne changera rien. Ce n'est qu'un rapport. Rien ne dit qu'il sera suivi de mesures réelles 
> 
> Il le sera tu peux en être sur, et les mesures qui vont être prises seront celles de Mister FNAC, à quelques choses près.

 

Oooohhhhh voilà une appréciation toute en finesse comme je les aime.

----------

## Mickael

Au cas ou tu n'aurais pas remarquer, mais notre gouvernement est des plus rapides pour nous faire des lois à la con sur le numérique/net dès qu'une major se met à pleurer. A chaque fois ils commandent un rapport, à chaque fois on retrouve à sa tête le patron de la dite major qui s'était mise à pleurnicher, et à chaque fois ils ont obtenus leur loi, La dernière fois c'était Pascal Nègre qui était à la tête d'une commission, merci l'objectivité! (sur le libre, l'open-source) Bravo 

Voilà finesse ou pas, c'est encore et toujours la même chose, qui s'y oppose, nous : mais tout le monde s'en tape, la CNIL, et les associations de consommateurs. Mais de toute façon ils s'en tapent. ==> loi à la con inside très bientôt.

PS : Bientôt je te raconterai comment un membre du gouvernement va faire sauter le libre en France et à l'Assemblée, et oui la société Windows va s'installer dans sa commune en région parisienne. Un jugement, non, Monsieur Windows america est déjà venu en France faire quelques petites réunions avec certains membres du gouvernement et de l'Assemblée dans une petite salle de la dite Assemblée. Les journalistes se sont fait sortir. Je crois que c'est Monsieur Santini qui est responsable d'un truc dans le genre Numérique/logiciel/net etc au gouvernement.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   le meilleur moyen selon moi de découvrir des artistes reste encore le bouche à oreille ... La version moderne de ce procédé étant à mon sens les forums de discussions ...  
> 
> Pour moi la version moderne est http://www.dogmazic.net. Le problème du bouche à oreille c'est que la bouche en question a du mal à restituer fidèlement le morceau de musique dont il est question ! 
> 
> 

 

J'avais plus de temps pendant mon petit déj donc j'ai cliqué sur le lien. En lisant l'article sur la mission Oliviennes, je suis tombé sur ce site. A mon avis, vous devriez vraiment lire cet article.

EDIT :

A lire, comprendre et méditer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En attendant, à titre symbolique, la simple existence de cet accord, indépendamment de son contenu, est délectable. Il faut se souvenir que les "prestataires techniques" ne manquèrent pas de faire valoir leurs intérêts auprès des instances européennes, ce qui aboutit à la directive "commerce électronique" en 2000, puis à la loi pour la confiance dans l'économie numérique en 2004, qui consacre aujourd'hui la responsabilité ultra light des hébergeurs. Il faut également se souvenir que dans le même temps, ou à peu près, les fournisseurs de contenus n'en firent pas moins, pour aboutir à l'adoption de la directive EUCD en 2001, devenue loi DADVSI en 2006, qui introduisit les fameuses mesures techniques de protection, dont l'ambition était de contrôler l'utilisation des exemplaires des oeuvres par le public[16]. Or, en lisant l'Accord, on s'aperçoit que ceux s'étant assis autour de la table des négociations sont les mêmes que ceux ayant hanté les couloirs des différents parlements disponibles... Outre le camouflet ainsi infligé au travail législatif (qui le mérite bien), j'aime à voir dans la forme du résultat des travaux de la mission Olivennes la confirmation des principes qui m'étaient inculqués dès la première année de droit : la loi est l'expression de la volonté générale quand le contrat n'est que la loi des parties.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Pixys

Il y a quand même 2 aspects que l'on oublie un peu:

1°) ce n'est pas parce que le legislateur bridera internet/"le monde libre"...etc. sur la demande des majors que ces derniers arrêteront de moins gagner d'argent (parce que c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit) ; à un moment donné ces majors s'apercevront que si l'argent ne rentre pas plus ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un piratage massif des oeuvres mais parce qu'ils produisent de la merde (pardonner l'expression) et que le public le voit très bien. Ce qui est triste, c'est que ledit public n'est pas cohérent: à défaut d'acheter cette merde, il la pirate... peut-être ferait-il mieux de ne pas se la procurer du tout !

2°) marginaliser "le monde libre" n'est pas forcemment un mal, peut-être même au contraire: cela peut permettre de contourner de façon légal les interdits, développer des choses nouvelles sans violer des brevets...etc. ce qui a pour conséquence un développement forcé de la créativité.

L'inconvenient que je vois c'est que cela marginalise GNU/Linux et consords auprès du public... mais après tout, si l'homme veut rester un mouton pourquoi le forcerions-nous à être autrement ? Certains d'entre nous n'ont-ils pas crié haro sur le baudet quant à la tentative d'exportation de la démocratie en Irak par les États-uniens ? Il me semble que cela relève de la même idée, non ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Il y a quand même 2 aspects que l'on oublie un peu:
> 
> 1°) ce n'est pas parce que le legislateur bridera internet/"le monde libre"...etc. sur la demande des majors que ces derniers arrêteront de moins gagner d'argent (parce que c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit) ; à un moment donné ces majors s'apercevront que si l'argent ne rentre pas plus ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un piratage massif des oeuvres mais parce qu'ils produisent de la merde (pardonner l'expression) et que le public le voit très bien. Ce qui est triste, c'est que ledit public n'est pas cohérent: à défaut d'acheter cette merde, il la pirate... peut-être ferait-il mieux de ne pas se la procurer du tout !
> 
> 

 

Bien dit  :Exclamation: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2°) marginaliser "le monde libre" n'est pas forcemment un mal, peut-être même au contraire: cela peut permettre de contourner de façon légal les interdits, développer des choses nouvelles sans violer des brevets...etc. ce qui a pour conséquence un développement forcé de la créativité.
> 
> L'inconvenient que je vois c'est que cela marginalise GNU/Linux et consords auprès du public... mais après tout, si l'homme veut rester un mouton pourquoi le forcerions-nous à être autrement ? Certains d'entre nous n'ont-ils pas crié haro sur le baudet quant à la tentative d'exportation de la démocratie en Irak par les États-uniens ? Il me semble que cela relève de la même idée, non ?

 

Oulà toi tu as pas peur de t'engager sur un terrain aussi glissant ?

----------

## Pixys

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oulà toi tu as pas peur de t'engager sur un terrain aussi glissant ?

 

non, ma phrase ne laisse ni transparaître mon opinion sur la question ni celle d'autres. De plus elle n'a aucune valeur de jugement que ce soit bien ou mal ou encore mal ou bien (puisqu'il faut prendre des précautions   :Wink:  )

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  à un moment donné ces majors s'apercevront que si l'argent ne rentre pas plus ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un piratage massif des oeuvres mais parce qu'ils produisent de la merde (pardonner l'expression) 

 

Perso je crois que les majors sont au courant qu'elles vendent de la merde (rien à pardonner puisque c'est la meilleur dénomination). Elles savent très bien ce que leur coûtent tout ça. Et crois moi si elles ce sont mises à investir dans des "artistes" (beuargl) bidons fait sur-mesure en quelques jours (minutes?) c'est bel et bien que ça leur coutent xxx fois moins chère que d'aller se coller le "Q" au terrain, dans les bars musicaux partout dans chaque pays afin de trouver les perles rares.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et que le public le voit très bien. Ce qui est triste, c'est que ledit public n'est pas cohérent: à défaut d'acheter cette merde, il la pirate... peut-être ferait-il mieux de ne pas se la procurer du tout !

 

+1

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  mais après tout, si l'homme veut rester un mouton pourquoi le forcerions-nous à être autrement ? Certains d'entre nous n'ont-ils pas crié haro sur le baudet quant à la tentative d'exportation de la démocratie en Irak par les États-uniens ? Il me semble que cela relève de la même idée, non ?

 

Oui et non, attention à ne pas mélanger torchon et serviette. En Iraq c'est un problème géo-politique + religieux + "choc culturel", à cela s'ajoute la "démocratie" à l'américaine. Beaucoup de ceux qui ont crier "haro sur le baudet" (dont la France, eh ouais, parait qu'elle fait pas que des niaiseries  :Laughing: ) connaissait le terrain/moeurs/tensions, on savait que cette région n'est pas "prête" pour une politique à l'occidental (le sear-t-elle jamais un jour d'ailleurs?), on savait que tout n'est pas noir ou blanc mais de multiples nuances (et je schématise fortement), on connaissait l'effet que ça aurait sur l'Iran etc.... Ce qu'ont complètement évité soigneusement les "faucons" (mais vrai c..  :Mr. Green: ) car de toute façon ce qui les intéressaient était avant tout de relancer un conflit afin de pouvoir piller...les caisses de l'état au profit de société privée (souvent liée au pouvoir en place tiens, bizarre!) et autres joyeuseté qui passaient bien avant tout question de succès de l'opération (de toute manière plus ça dure plus ils s'en mettront plein les poches, suffit - et là là tâche commence à être ardue - à se mettre l'opinion dons la poche). On appelle ça le complexe militaro-industriel, dénoncé la première fois...il y a près de 50 par Eisenhower. 

Bon bref (m'écarte du sujet là) c'est pas totalement comparable dans le fond, mais un peu dans la forme. Ici les citoyens des usa sont comparables aux moutons français (les citoyens américains ont été honteusement trompés par leur gvt qui leur a "vendu" cette guerre à grand coup de fausses informations, patriotisme à 2 cents etc... et ont donc suivis). Les iraqiens ne sont pas à mettre dans la comparaison (ce serait caricaturer/simplifer grandement le problème qu'il y a là bas).

Les moutons en France, ils le sont malgré eux amha, dans ce cas précis notez bien. Désinformation, matraquage pro-major, lobbying au maximum par les-dites majors à tous les niveaux... Résultat: comment veux tu qu'ils fassent la part des choses? Beaucoup (une forte majorité) font confiance à l'État. Et donc suivent. (ça fait d'eux des moutons certes, mais logiquement pourquoi devraient ils mettre en doute l'intégralité de nos "belles" institutions?)

Et comme tu le dis, (plus ce que j'ai déjà noter plus haut) le marché finira par reprendre ses droits: les fournisseurs verront leur vente chuter juste parce qu'ils vendent de la bouze, ils se rendront alors (peut-être) compte que toutes leur magouilles étaient veines, une concurrence (qui elle suivra les consommateurs) va leur bouffer des parts de marché, et donc ils changeront de fusil d'épaule. Ou banque-route. Mais il leur reste malheureusement pas mal de cartouches à tirer avant ça.

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> on savait que cette région n'est pas "prête" pour une politique à l'occidental

 

vrai, mais peut-être que l'humanité ou au moins le monde occidental n'est pas prêt à accepter la logique GNU et autre...

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Les moutons en France, ils le sont malgré eux amha, dans ce cas précis notez bien. Désinformation, matraquage pro-major, lobbying au maximum par les-dites majors à tous les niveaux... Résultat: comment veux tu qu'ils fassent la part des choses? Beaucoup (une forte majorité) font confiance à l'État. Et donc suivent. (ça fait d'eux des moutons certes, mais logiquement pourquoi devraient ils mettre en doute l'intégralité de nos "belles" institutions?) 

 

Je te trouve bien optimiste: lors d'une AG étudiante afin de décider si il fallait oui ou non bloquer l'Université Bordeaux 1, la première question soumise au vote était la suivante:

qui est pour ou contre la loi Pécresse ? soit

la seconde était celle-ci: 

qui est pour ou contre le blocage ? Là je me suis levé et j'ai dit: "Peut-être faudrait-il faire une estimation du nombre de personnes qui connaissent cette loi", on me répond pas de pb ; donc ils demandent: "Qui connait/ a lu la loi ?" résultat : 3 personnes sur 160... j'enchaîne en proposant de faire un amphi d'information...etc. on me répond que non et qu'on vote !!

Bilan: 98.125% des étudiants ont voté le blocage sans savoir pourquoi ils votaient, sans protester et en remettant ça la semaine suivante !!!

On peut être pour ou contre cette loi, mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il faut savoir de quoi on parle

Donc malheureusement, en France, une bonne part des moutons l'est sciemment, parce que ça les arrangent, parce qu'ils ont peur de penser différemment, par lacheté...

Dans le cas qui nous concerne (j'ai noté ton : "dans ce cas précis notez bien") je pense que la majorité d'entre nous a parfaitement conscience du problème simplement ils n'assument pas leurs choix: tu as parfaitement le droit d'aimer les productions de la Star Ac' et autres pseudos fabriques à artistes simplement il faut l'assumer... malheureusement, le Français est un magouillleur (ouhhh l'horrible généralité) et il ne perd pas une occasion pour contourner le système.

Pour résumer, les responsabilités sont complètement partagées: les majors ne veulent pas voir remettre en cause leur poule aux oeufs d'or et trouvent donc des "excuses" et des "responsables" là où ils ne sont pas forcemment, quant aux gens qui pirates, ils entubent (pour pas employer une grossièreté) simplement le système...

En ce qui me concerne, quand j'aime un groupe, j'achète leurs cd's, évidemment pas tous en même temps par ce que ça a un prix, et si un morceau de Jennifer me plait (pardon pour elle et pour ceux qui aiment) je me prive parce que finalement, je trouve que ça ne vaut pas le coût et j'envoie un courriel bien acide aux distributeurs (ce que j'ai fait dernièrement concernant le service de diffusion de la series Heroes en VOD qui est à chier)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Après tout, si l'homme veut rester un mouton pourquoi le forcerions-nous à être autrement ? Certains d'entre nous n'ont-ils pas crié haro sur le baudet quant à la tentative d'exportation de la démocratie en Irak par les États-uniens ? Il me semble que cela relève de la même idée, non ?

 

Non. Le problème de l'intervention américaine en Irak relevait du droit d'un peuple à décider par soi même des lois le régissant. Je ne ne remet pas en cause ce droit. Crois-tu que la loi DADVSI serait passer par voix référendaire (avec des citoyens informés des tenants et aboutissants de cette loi) ? Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Si Universal, la FNAC, etc. n'était pas derrière chaque député à faire du lobbying, jamais elle ne serait passée.

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Après tout, si l'homme veut rester un mouton pourquoi le forcerions-nous à être autrement ? Certains d'entre nous n'ont-ils pas crié haro sur le baudet quant à la tentative d'exportation de la démocratie en Irak par les États-uniens ? Il me semble que cela relève de la même idée, non ? 
> 
> Non. Le problème de l'intervention américaine en Irak relevait du droit d'un peuple à décider par soi même des lois le régissant. Je ne ne remet pas en cause ce droit. Crois-tu que la loi DADVSI serait passer par voix référendaire (avec des citoyens informés des tenants et aboutissants de cette loi) ? Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Si Universal, la FNAC, etc. n'était pas derrière chaque député à faire du lobbying, jamais elle ne serait passée.

 

+1

mais qu'est ce qui empêche les citoyens de s'informer ??

un des pb que l'on a en France c'est que nous les citoyens ne savons pas faire de lobbying... quant aux groupes industriels ils en font contre les citoyens mais pour leurs porte-feuilles, prions pour qu'un jour ça leur retombe sur la figure, malheureusement ce sont des groupes français et si ils se cassent la gueule ça fera l'affaire des groupes anglo-saxons...

c'est pas simple tout ça.

N'est ce pas Machiavel qui disait: "Les peuples ont le gouvernement qu'ils méritent" ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> qu'est ce qui empêche les citoyens de s'informer ??
> 
> un des pb que l'on a en France c'est que nous les citoyens ne savons pas faire de lobbying... quant aux groupes industriels ils en font contre les citoyens mais pour leurs porte-feuilles, prions pour qu'un jour ça leur retombe sur la figure, malheureusement ce sont des groupes français et si ils se cassent la gueule ça fera l'affaire des groupes anglo-saxons...
> 
> c'est pas simple tout ça.

 

Cela doit faire partie de l'information bien sûr. Personnellement, je considère qu'une entreprise avec un porte-feuilles plein doit être une entreprise qui répond correctement à un besoin. Aujourd'hui, le numérique estompe le besoin de supports matériels. Bientôt ils disparaîtront. Les maisons de disques ne doivent donc pas chercher à faire de l'argent par ce moyen d'une autre époque.

La promotion via le bouche à oreille (notamment au travers des communautés virtuelles, des forums, des chats, etc.) est très efficace et bien plus pertinente que la publicité des majors. C'est donc aussi un domaine de compétence destiné à disparaître.

Il reste les besoins en terme de studios, d'organisation de concerts, de gestion de carrière, etc. J'ai tendance à croire que des entités découplées feraient mieux le travail que les grands groupes actuels... mais si ces derniers me montrent le contraire, c'est très bien aussi ! Tout ce que je leur demande c'est de répondre à des besoins réels et pas de se faire l'argent en créant artificiellement des besoins naissant de l'interdiction d'exploiter pleinement les progrès technologiques réalisés.

Ce qui est particulièrement malhonnête de la part du pouvoir (qui reprend sagement les propositions de Denis Olivennes), c'est d'affirmer que la culture de ce pays est subordonnées à la bonne santé des maisons de disques. C'est tout simplement faux. Les seuls artistes qui verraient leurs revenus diminués seraient les superstars. Les autres ne perdraient pas un euro si leur musique ne se vendait pas. Mieux, en la rendant disponibles gratuitement et en sollicitant des dons, ils pourraient dégager des revenus qu'ils n'ont pas aujourd'hui !

Pour ce qui est du cinéma, je connais moins le sujet mais je ne crois pas que les entrées en salles aient vu dernièrement leur nombre/prix diminué. Ce besoin existe donc toujours. Qui plus est, le délai avant la publication en DVD/Blue Ray ou en service de vidéo à la demande (6 mois) empêche de trouver un film de qualité sur les réseaux P2P pendant sa période d'exploitation au cinéma.

Ce qui est encore plus malhonnête c'est, par analogie aux objets matériels, de parler de vol d'œuvres, de piraterie, etc. alors qu'il s'agit de copie. Personne n'est dépossédé de ses biens si je donne une copie de mes fichiers à mes amis !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> mais qu'est ce qui empêche les citoyens de s'informer ??

 

Je ne crois pas qu'ils cherchent complètement à se détacher de l'information (sinon les "jt" etc... ne ferait pas tant d'audimat, les journaux à caractère informatif ne se vendraient pas et j'en passe), le véritable problème est leur source d'information (pas fiable du tout voir sciemment mensongère même). 

Je suis "optimiste" sur le fait qu'à mon avis il y a une majorité de citoyen français qui cherchent à s'informer et s'interesse même (donc qu'on a pas affaire avec des moutons volontaires). Le gros point noir est la source de cette information. Et là je pense que tu seras d'accord avec moi: les dés sont pipés. (C'est d'autant plus criant actuellement avec le président actuel qui a dans sa poche une grande majorité des médias de masses par l'entre-mise de ses si "chers amitiés" qui possèdent les plus grands médias).

Dans un système "idéalement juste" les citoyens ne devraient pas avoir à faire de lobbying (et les entreprises ne devraient pas pouvoir en faire non plus. On sait comment ça marche, c'est bien simple qui dit lobbying dit souvent corruption...). Enfin là on s'écarte de sujet  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, et malheureusement (ou pas): +1 pour Machiavel. Après tout ce sont eux qui votent...

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tout ce que je leur demande c'est de répondre à des besoins réels et pas de se faire l'argent en créant artificiellement des besoins naissant de l'interdiction d'exploiter pleinement les progrès technologiques réalisés.

 

on touche au cœur du problème: nous sommes dans une société de consommation, une majorité de nos besoins sont créés artificiellement: exemple le téléphone portable, il y a moins de 10 ans nous nous en passions bien... que s'est-il passé depuis ? nous sommes tous devenus des businessmen tellement pressés qu'il nous faut pouvoir communiquer tout le temps et partout ? Non je crois pas, sinon ma banquière tirerait moins la gueule...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Mieux, en la rendant disponibles gratuitement et en sollicitant des dons, ils pourraient dégager des revenus qu'ils n'ont pas aujourd'hui !

 

exact il n'y a qu'à voir le récent exemple de Radiohead.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je ne crois pas qu'ils cherchent complètement à se détacher de l'information (sinon les "jt" etc... ne ferait pas tant d'audimat, les journaux à caractère informatif ne se vendraient pas et j'en passe), le véritable problème est leur source d'information (pas fiable du tout voir sciemment mensongère même).
> 
> Je suis "optimiste" sur le fait qu'à mon avis il y a une majorité de citoyen français qui cherchent à s'informer et s'interesse même (donc qu'on a pas affaire avec des moutons volontaires). Le gros point noir est la source de cette information. Et là je pense que tu seras d'accord avec moi: les dés sont pipés. (C'est d'autant plus criant actuellement avec le président actuel qui a dans sa poche une grande majorité des médias de masses par l'entre-mise de ses si "chers amitiés" qui possèdent les plus grands médias). 

 

Certes les dés sont pipés et ils l'étaient déjà bien avant que M. Sarkozy soit élu Président de la République...

Néanmoins, le développement des nouvelles technologies comme internet met à la portée de (presque) tous des sources d'informations fiables... qu'est ce qui empéchait mes camarades étudiants d'aller sur le site Légifrance ou encore celui du JO pour se procurrer un exemplaire de la loi Pécresse ? rien si ce n'est la flemme ou la malhonnêteté intellectuelle... dans le premier cas je leur conseillerai de plus dormir et de prendre des vitamines, dans le second, c'est même pas la peine d'essayer de discuter avec moi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certes les dés sont pipés et ils l'étaient déjà bien avant que M. Sarkozy soit élu Président de la République...

 Je n'ai pas dit le contraire en effet (juste que c'est de pire en pire, donc c'était pas "mieux" avant)

----------

## El_Goretto

Rien à voir, mais Mr Pixys étant de Bordeaux I, c'est un gars bien, il faut écouter ce qu'il dit, hein.

Voilà, c'est tout, la porte , oui là bas, je sais  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Clark wrote:*   

> À mon avis, le problème n'est pas le "piratage" (encore un terme chargée d'une connotation, en l'espèce, indue..) de fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur. De ma connaissance de ce genre d'arcane politicienne, ce n'est qu'un prétexte [...]

 

imaginez un peu le nuage de tchernobyl, maintenant, sans bridage de l'information... le sang contaminé ...

on a pas le talent des américains pour faire passer des trucs ENORMES (oui, vous savez exactement de quoi je parle).

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans cet article, une petite mise au clair est faite par le collectif StopDRM : contrairement à ce que M. Nicolas Sarkozy a déclaré, les accords nés du rapport Olivennes ne signifie pas la mort des DRMs sur les titres français. Mieux, on y découvre que M. Hervé Rony (Syndicat national de l'édition phonographique) affirme que "les internautes ne souhaitent pas la suppression des DRM". Plus classique on y trouve aussi une dénonciation du soit disant consensus autour du rapport Olivennes.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il reste les besoins en terme de studios, d'organisation de concerts, de gestion de carrière, etc. J'ai tendance à croire que des entités découplées feraient mieux le travail que les grands groupes actuels... mais si ces derniers me montrent le contraire, c'est très bien aussi ! Tout ce que je leur demande c'est de répondre à des besoins réels et pas de se faire l'argent en créant artificiellement des besoins naissant de l'interdiction d'exploiter pleinement les progrès technologiques réalisés.

 

Je m'autocite pour signaler cet article du Monde.fr qui, une fois les difficultées de mise en œuvre du pistage des utilisateurs de Peer 2 Peer, signale un nouveau business model auquel je n'avais pas pensé et qui prend réellement en compte les progrès technologiques :

 *Le Monde.fr wrote:*   

> Hypothétique techniquement, hasardeuse socialement, la mission Olivennes n'explore pas de pistes alternatives. Elles existent pourtant. Elles partent du constat que si nombre d'internautes refusent de débourser 1 cent pour écouter un morceau de musique ou voir un film, mieux vaut les laisser les télécharger gratuitement. C'est ce que propose depuis peu une start-up américaine, SpiralFrog, qui rémunère les artistes et les ayants droit au pourcentage de la publicité engendrée par l'afflux des téléchargeurs. D'autres sites l'ont précédé dans cette voie ou s'apprêtent à le faire. S'il est un peu tôt pour juger de leur succès ou de leur échec, ils "collent" davantage à la réalité d'Internet. Comme Google, YouTube ou Facebook, ils font le constat que la gratuité est une exigence première des internautes. Et que seule la publicité est susceptible d'assurer leur rentabilité, qu'on s'en indigne ou qu'on s'y résigne.

 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Le Monde.fr wrote:*   Hypothétique techniquement, hasardeuse socialement, la mission Olivennes n'explore pas de pistes alternatives. Elles existent pourtant. Elles partent du constat que si nombre d'internautes refusent de débourser 1 cent pour écouter un morceau de musique ou voir un film, mieux vaut les laisser les télécharger gratuitement. C'est ce que propose depuis peu une start-up américaine, SpiralFrog, qui rémunère les artistes et les ayants droit au pourcentage de la publicité engendrée par l'afflux des téléchargeurs. D'autres sites l'ont précédé dans cette voie ou s'apprêtent à le faire. S'il est un peu tôt pour juger de leur succès ou de leur échec, ils "collent" davantage à la réalité d'Internet. Comme Google, YouTube ou Facebook, ils font le constat que la gratuité est une exigence première des internautes. Et que seule la publicité est susceptible d'assurer leur rentabilité, qu'on s'en indigne ou qu'on s'y résigne. 

 

Mouais. Grâce à ce business model  tout simplement génial (et je pèse mes mots) on va donc avoir droit à encore plus de publicité sur le net, et le brevet IBM sur la publicité au milieu d'un DVD va peut être trouver un débouché. Et franchement, pourquoi les majors vont s'emmerder à faire presser deux galettes, même si la seconde (sans pub) serait vendue plus chère  :Question:  Ben oui tant qu'a faire et à tirer sur les prix, autant ne masteriser qu'un seul DVD pourri de publicité. 

Et tant qu'on y est, diminuons aussi le prix du ticket de cinéma, mais mettons les publicités au milieu du film (moi qui arrive en général à la fin des pub quand je vais au cinéma, je suis foutu). 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

J'espère franchement que ce truc aberrant ne vera jamais le jour. Parce que là, oui j'arrêterais de consommer de la musique et des films. Parce que si il y'a bien un truc que je supporte pas, c'est la publicité. Même si cela me permet de profiter gratuitement des morceaux de musique et des films.

----------

## Temet

Ce qui me fait chier avec la pub et autre flash, c'est que beaucoup de sites sont aussi lents à s'afficher que lorsque j'étais en 56k...

----------

## Pixys

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et tant qu'on y est, diminuons aussi le prix du ticket de cinéma, mais mettons les publicités au milieu du film (moi qui arrive en général à la fin des pub quand je vais au cinéma, je suis foutu). 
> 
> 

 

Ben tu vois, bizarrement, quand je vais au cinéma, moi les pubs, j'aime, je trouve que ça fait parti du "charme du cinéma" et puis surtout le p'tit bonhomme qui surf sur son ticket de cinoche et balance sa pioche dans la cible.... médiavision et jean mineur, 01 47 20 0 0 0 1. 49 avenue des Champs Elysées 75008 Paris !!!!!!! je suis sûr que beaucoup comme moi le connaisse par cœur !!

Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que la pub sur les sites internet c'est sacrement pénible, évidemment pas la petite pub pas trop agressive mais les pop-up qui te sautent à la figure au moindre clic ; heureusement les navigateurs web bloquent beaucoup d'entres elles ; rappellez vous dans les années 90 quand ce n'était pas le cas, il y en avait partout, sur tout les sites. C'était suffisamment pénible pour ne pas y retourner !!

Un jour y'en aura sur le dvd qui vient d'être loué/acheté (c'est peut-être déjà le cas, j'ai pas vraiment le temps d'en voir  :Embarassed:  ) y'en aura sur le gps de la bagnole... etc.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben tu vois, bizarrement, quand je vais au cinéma, moi les pubs, j'aime, je trouve que ça fait parti du "charme du cinéma" 

 

Il dit pas le contraire, il parle de cas bien précis de mettre de la pub en plein milieu du film. Pour sûr, ça personne n'aimera!

(En fait c'est déjà le cas dans quelques pays - Malte par exemple - et c'est franchement de la merde, passez moi l'expression.)

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   
> 
> Ben tu vois, bizarrement, quand je vais au cinéma, moi les pubs, j'aime, je trouve que ça fait parti du "charme du cinéma"  
> 
> Il dit pas le contraire, il parle de cas bien précis de mettre de la pub en plein milieu du film. Pour sûr, ça personne n'aimera!
> ...

 

Ok Ok, j'ai lu un peu vite.

----------

## Magic Banana

En même temps, sans DRMs, les publicités seraient vite virées sur des réseaux P2P... ou chez la concurrence.

Il s'agirait d'un service, pas d'une obligation. Il faut donc trouver un équilibre entre les avantages proposés à l'utilisateur (large choix, recherche facile, débits élevés, commentaires, etc.) et les désagréments de la publicité si l'on veut y gagner de l'argent.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de découvrir deux nouvelles diamétralement opposées :

* Les "auteurs et interprètes d'enregistrements sonores canadiens" viennent étayer mon affirmation selon laquelle les artistes voient les réseaux P2P avant tout comme, je cite, "un phénomène extrêmement positif" et "un apport important à la diversité culturelle" et sont contre les solutions liberticides avancées par les majors. Il recommandent, comme je le faisais il y a quelques messages, une taxe sur les connexions Internet (la fameuse licence globale) s'élevant à 5$ par mois (environ 3€). J'ai tendance à trouver ce montant très élevé mais c'est une proposition de ceux qui seraient les principaux bénéficiaires (contrairement à la vente de CD), donc ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il y ait surévaluation.

Pour tout savoir, voilà leur proposition en français.

* De retour en France, j'apprends que la CNIL a donné le feu vert à la SACEM pour qu'ils commencent à collecter les adresses IP des internautes sur les réseaux P2P. Comme votre FAI se doit de maintenir les correspondances entre adresse IP et identité, la surveillance d'Internet en France est une réalité. Bientôt les procédures judiciaire contre les internautes échangeant de la culture vont pleuvoir... Voilà ma source.

Je crois que je vais émigrer...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

juste pour info sur le dernier point :

aurais-tu une source plus fiable que 01.net stp ? (et autre que les 10zaines de sitblog qui le relaye s'entend)

----------

## Temet

Faut arrêter un peu Magic, tu trouveras toujours quelque chose pour dire que tout le monde est contre le logiciel libre.

Pis honnêtement, la détection et la punition des mecs qui téléchargent massivement de manière illégale, bah je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant.

Tant qu'on ne m'impose pas d'installer un filtre sur MON pc, ça ne me gêne pas trop.

Si un max de personnes n'avaient pas téléchargé comme des porcs, on n'en serait pas là. J'ai des connaissances qui m'ont  répondu l'autre jour, alors que je leur disais que j'avais acheté 4 DVDs : "T'achètes encore des DVDs?".

Oui j'achète des DVDs, oui j'achète des CDs.

J'adore le ciné (enfin en ce moment y a trop rien qui m'intéresse), je suis content d'acheter les films qui le méritent. (par contre, vu le prix de la HD, elle va attendre... j'aime le ciné mais je suis pas millionaire non plus)

Bon, je reconnais qu'une partie non négligeable de ma zik est du rip de CDs de potes ou de la CDthèque... et que je regrette amèrement car à l'époque je rippais avec Easy CD Creator (oui ça date) en 128 kbps et que certains morceaux sont inécoutables au casque   :Crying or Very sad: 

A coup de promos sur les CDs et tout ça, petit à petit je me refais les vieux morceaux.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça ne te gène pas que l'on t'interdise de filer une copie de tes CDs/DVDs à tes amis ?

Ça ne te gène pas d'acheter des CDs en sachant que l'artiste n'y touche strictement rien ?

Ça ne te gène pas d'avoir à payer une taxe sur les CD vierges/Disques durs/Clés USB/Lecteurs MP3... sans que cela ne te donne aucun droit ?

Ça ne te gène pas de savoir que lire des DVDs achetés légalement sur ton système GNU/Linux est passible de prison pour détournement de restrictions techniques  ?

Ça ne te gène pas de savoir que le "Trusted Computing" consiste à accepter sur ton PC des restrictions te permettant de lire les enregistrements que tu as acheté légalement ?

J'ai acheté 3 abonnements (de 5 places chacun) aux CNP (Cinéma Art et Essai de Lyon) cette année. Je possède environ 200 CDs (et quelques dizaines de DVDs) que j'ai achetés dans le commerce. Le problème n'est pas là...

Il y a des alternatives aux recommandations de Denis Olivennes (PDG de la FNAC) et aux volontés de Pascal Nègre (PDG de Vivendi-Universal). Elles satisferaient mieux les artistes (les "auteurs et interprètes d'enregistrements sonores canadiens" le montrent bien) et les utilisateurs. En particulier ceux qui apprécient la diversité culturelle et aiment à la partager avec leurs amis.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas d'acheter des CDs en sachant que l'artiste n'y touche strictement rien ?

 

FAUX, archi FAUX ! pas "strictement", mais "quasiment"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas que l'on t'interdise de filer une copie de tes CDs/DVDs à tes amis ?

 

Ils s'en foutent.

Entre partager tes fichiers avec 2 ou 3 amis et 10 000 personnes, y a un gouffre.

Le partage n'a pas posé de réel problème avant l'apparition du P2P, ou tu partages des fichiers avec des milliers, voir millions d'inconnus. Et ça, non, c'est pas normal.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas d'acheter des CDs en sachant que l'artiste n'y touche strictement rien ?

 

Absolument pas! Faut descendre un peu du pays des merveilles. Tous les investissements financiers sont fait par le Label (ou la maison de disque, je ne sais quoi), pas l'artiste.

L'artiste fait son beurre en concert.

Après, les métiers du spectacle n'ont jamais été des sources de revenus stables. De plus, c'est certainement un des secteurs avec les déséquilibres les plus importants.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas d'avoir à payer une taxe sur les CD vierges/Disques durs/Clés USB/Lecteurs MP3... sans que cela ne te donne aucun droit ?

 

Si, mais ce n'est pas nouveau ça, à la limite c'était pour le noël d'il y a trois ans.

Je trouve cette taxe totalement abusive.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas de savoir que lire des DVDs achetés légalement sur ton système GNU/Linux est passible de prison pour détournement de restrictions techniques  ?

 

Oui et non.

Je pense que personne n'a été et ne sera condamné pour ça. Cette loi est là pour faire plaisir à certains mais ne sert à rien.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça ne te gène pas de savoir que le "Trusted Computing" consiste à accepter sur ton PC des restrictions te permettant de lire les enregistrements que tu as acheté légalement ?

 

Tu parles des DRMs?

Si oui, bien sur que ça me gave! Mais là encore, c'est pas nouveau. La tendance est même à l'amélioration.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> J'ai acheté 3 abonnements (de 5 places chacun) aux CNP (Cinéma Art et Essai de Lyon) cette année. Je possède environ 200 CDs (et quelques dizaines de DVDs) que j'ai achetés dans le commerce. Le problème n'est pas là...

 

Ca n'empêche pas à de nombreuses personnes de télécharger comme des porcs. Et le problème est bien là. Pour stopper le comportement irresponsable de certaines personnes, tout le monde trinque. C'est comme ça.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y a des alternatives aux recommandations de Denis Olivennes (PDG de la FNAC) et aux volontés de Pascal Nègre (PDG de Vivendi-Universal). Elles satisferaient mieux les artistes (les "auteurs et interprètes d'enregistrements sonores canadiens" le montrent bien) et les utilisateurs. En particulier ceux qui apprécient la diversité culturelle et aiment à la partager avec leurs amis.

 

J'ai jamais écrit une seule fois que j'étais fan de Olivennes.

Pire, je ne vais plus à la FNAC et j'ai acheté mes 4 DVDs au Virgin l'autre jour. Et d'habitude pourtant, je filais à la FNAC. La FNAC maintenant sera ma solution de rabattement. J'ai pas dit que c'était intelligent, mais on se venge comme on peut.

Non je ce que je disais, c'est que tu donnes l'impression de toujours te plaindre.

Par exemple, je ne me rappelle pas t'avoir vu content d'initiatives telles que deezer, ou des sites de téléchargement qui de plus en plus proposent du mp3 au lieu du wma drm (ok, l'ogg c'est mieux, mais bon...).

Perso j'aime beaucoup deezer. Ca me permet d'écouter des choses dont je n'achèterais pas l'album mais que j'aime bien écouter une fois de temps en temps. Après, la qualité sonore est très variable sur deezer, ça va l'inaudible au très correct.

Et puisque j'aime râler aussi. Sache que je télécharge en toute illégalité les épisodes de Heroes, malgré l'offre de TF1 car si dans le principe, je la trouve bonne... bah elle n'est pas compatible avec mon OS!!!

De plus, louer des épisodes, ça ne m'intéresse pas.

Disons que si c'est juste un premier pas, pourquoi pas. Sinon, bah il me reste toujours qu'à télécharger.

(j'ai rien contre les coffrets de séries mais c'est à un prix prohibitif... faudra quelques augmentations de salaire là ^^)

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso j'aime beaucoup deezer

 

Avec ou sans Dysnomia ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

 :Very Happy: 

Je ne connaissais même pas.

J'aime bien deezer, mais de là à récupérer cette qualité sonore... faut pas pousser.

Vu que j'ai reçu hier mon auto cadeau de noël, baladeur qui l'OGG, j'ai recodé une bonne partie de ma zik en Ogg Vorbis qualité 7 (224 kbps... j'ai hésité avec 6, je pense que j'aurais pu en rester à 6).

Alors bon...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Ça ne te gène pas que l'on t'interdise de filer une copie de tes CDs/DVDs à tes amis ? 
> 
> Ils s'en foutent.
> 
> Entre partager tes fichiers avec 2 ou 3 amis et 10 000 personnes, y a un gouffre.
> ...

 

Tout à fait d'accord avec Temet. Avant de crier au loup, faudrait voir à s'assurer qu'il existe ailleurs que sur le papier. 

Je dois posséder dans les 300 ou 400 cd et plus ou moins 100 dvd. Le fait qu' Olivier machin ponde un rapport ne m'empêchera pas d'aller à la FNAC acheter mes CD et mes DVD (le boycott est une arme de dernier recours ... Franchement, je trouve que c'est de la connerie profonde ... ). Je commande aussi beaucoup sur le net, et j'achète de temps à autre de la musique DRMisée. Et oh miracle, 1h maxi après le téléchargement, elle se retrouve en MP3 sur mon Archos  :Rolling Eyes:  (pourtant, quand on vous écoute je devrais pas pouvoir le faire DRM liberticides et patati patata). 

Ouais, la sacem va surveiller les réseaux P2P. Et alors, vous avez des choses à vous reprocher  :Question:  L'utilisation de réseaux P2P sort allègrement du cadre de l'échange de fichiers avec ses amis. Si vous avez des fichiers à échanger avec vos amis, montez un serveur FTP chez vous et basta  :Exclamation:  Louez une dédibox ou un kimsufi (à plusieurs on s'y retrouve facilement). Le kimsufi c'est 160 Go d'espace disque ... Merde, c'est vrai pirater de la musique est interdit par les différentes lois depuis des lustres. Oh oui j'ai échangé des cassettes audio avec des copains. Oh oui j'ai copié des CD aussi. Mais à l'époque cela s'inscrivait dans le cadre de la copie privée (qui est tolérée dans le cadre du cercle de famille, le cercle de famille incluant vos amis). Mais maintenant la copie de musique/films est passée à un tout autre stade depuis l'avènement des offres haut débits. On passe de l'artisanat à l'industrie. Donc forcément, les éditeurs essayent de mettre des protections. 

Mais franchement, je n'ai pour l'instant jamais été bloqué pour ripper un DVD ou un CD malgré toutes les protections que les majors essayent d' y mettre, protection qui n'emmerdent au final que les gens ayant peu de compétences informatiques (ou ceux idéologiquement bloqués sur un seul OS). J'alterne régulièrement entre les OS quand je veux ripper un DVD pour le compresser en vu d'une lecture sur mon Archos, car j'ai remarqué que parfois Linux ne peut le ripper, mais mon portable sous Vista (1) lui le peut parfaitement. L'inverse étant tout aussi vrai  :Rolling Eyes: 

On peut voire toutes sortes d'études prouvant alternativement que le piratage nuit à l'industrie culturelle ou n'y nuit pas. Mais franchement, l'impact que peut avoir le téléchargement intensif n'a rien à voir avec lui que vous pouviez avoir quand vous échangiez des cassettes audio dans la cour de récréation. 

La philosophie du libre ça a du bon. Mais je crois que certains ici devraient arrêter de regarder le monde par leur prisme de déformation de la réalité et sortir dehors voir la vraie vie avec des vrais gens. Clamer haut et fort que les DRM sont liberticides est de la connerie pure et simple. D'une part, les distributeurs proposent tous maintenant l'achat de titres sans DRM (et mieux encodés au passage) et d'autre part à partir du moment ou les morceaux sont gravables sur CD .... Je vais pas vous faire un dessin. 

(1) pourtant vista  verrouille tout machin toussa et blablabla  :Rolling Eyes:  Je peux affirmer que c'est absolument faux. D'ailleurs les affirmations du "chercheur" l'ayant dit ont toutes étés démontées une à une par d'autres spécialistes. Comme quoi ...

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne connaissais même pas.

 

J'connaissais pas non plus, et même maintenant ça ne me dit toujours rien..

Sinon, j'apprécie beaucoup l'information que Magic Banana nous amène. Je passerais totalement à coté de plein d'évenement marquant sinon..

Cepandant, j'dois avouer je me rangerais plus du côté pragmatique de Temet

Par exemple je trouver normal de vouloir prendre des mesures contre le téléchargement illégal. J'apprécie également le pas en avant de TF1 pour la diffusion de certaine(s?) série(s) même si je n'en "profite" pas non plus...

Sinon, j'voulais juste dire que les artistes peuvent aussi évoluer comme tout le monde, l'initiative de Radio Head par exemple me semble plutôt sympa (bon ok ça ne marchera pas forcément aussi bien avec n'importe quel groupe (qui ne s'est pas encore fait de nom par exemple...).

Le site dont se réjouissait Magic Banana ( et non il ne fait pas que je raaaaaaleeerr  :Wink:  ) qui rémunérait les artistes grace à la pub est aussi une idée nouvelle (comprendre de notre temps...)

'Fin voila quoi tout reste à faire  :Smile: 

EDIT: 'tinnnn j'suis lent (dvorak...)

Bref, juste pour dire que je ne considère pas du tout le boycott comme une arme de dernier recours, au contraire. C'est un peu comme fermer les yeux sur une dictaturer faire ses arrangements économiques, juste pour gagner des tunes.( meuh non y'a aucune allusion...). Il faut être un peu cohérent quand on a le choix.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je commande aussi beaucoup sur le net, et j'achète de temps à autre de la musique DRMisée. Et oh miracle, 1h maxi après le téléchargement, elle se retrouve en MP3 sur mon Archos  (pourtant, quand on vous écoute je devrais pas pouvoir le faire DRM liberticides et patati patata). 

 

Le jour où ils se décideront à vendre de la musique téléchargée au format Flac pour avoir le droit à la qualité audio d'un CD plutôt qu'au son grésillant d'un MP3, je pense que je deviendrais un bon client de ce concept. Mais pour le moment, ça s'annonce dur ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Change de décodeur!  :Laughing: 

Au dessus de 192 kbps, le son du mp3 est très bon!

A moins d'avoir du matos à 10000 euros, mais dans ce cas t'as les moyens d'acheter tous les CDs que tu veux  :Laughing: 

(et en plus le FLAC c'est plein de failles!  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Change de décodeur! 
> 
> Au dessus de 192 kbps, le son du mp3 est très bon!
> 
> A moins d'avoir du matos à 10000 euros, mais dans ce cas t'as les moyens d'acheter tous les CDs que tu veux 
> ...

 

Ça n'empeche qu'on devrait avoir le droit à la qualité originale du CD, et non pas à un son altéré. Et la mauvaise qualité du MP3, ça se sent nettement, les sons des extrêmes sont tronqués. En OGG/Vorbis aussi, mais c'est moins sensible. Pour ça que j'aimerai du Flac   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je commande aussi beaucoup sur le net, et j'achète de temps à autre de la musique DRMisée. Et oh miracle, 1h maxi après le téléchargement, elle se retrouve en MP3 sur mon Archos  (pourtant, quand on vous écoute je devrais pas pouvoir le faire DRM liberticides et patati patata).  
> 
> Le jour où ils se décideront à vendre de la musique téléchargée au format Flac pour avoir le droit à la qualité audio d'un CD plutôt qu'au son grésillant d'un MP3, je pense que je deviendrais un bon client de ce concept. Mais pour le moment, ça s'annonce dur ... 

 

Hum la musique achetée sur le net ne peut prétendre à la qualité Hi-Fi, loin de là  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quand j'encode un CD en MP3, c'est en 320 kbits/s CBR voire en 512 kbits/s VBR mais CBR quand même  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

T'ain, j'étais persuadé que le bitrate max était 320!!

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait monter au dessus o_O'.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non je ce que je disais, c'est que tu donnes l'impression de toujours te plaindre.
> 
> 

 

Faut de tout pour faire un monde, sur ce forum et ce sujet précis on a Magic Banana pour dire "Demain on pourra plus écouter de zik" et on a Oupsman pour dire "on s'en fout de tout ça, pour le moment çà n'a rien changé" (je caricature, vous vexez pas hein ^^). Tel que je vois les choses, je vois quelqu'un qui s'inquiète des implications globales (démocratie, vie privée, toussa), certes très pessimiste (mais faudrait être naïf pour ne pas trouver cela pertinent), et de l'autre un avis nombriliste (tant que ça va pour moi, tout va).

Faut savoir faire la part des choses. Non demain ne sera pas forcément tout noir, mais aujourd'hui tout n'est pas blanc que je sache.

Qui plus est le contexte actuel est biaisé parce qu'il ne prend en compte que le cas "majors" (et sacem au passage. Lisez le contrat vous allez voir si c'est bénéfique pour les artistes...). Qui a dit (et surtout prouvé!) que le piratage avait pour conséquence la banque route des artistes? Nan, on parle juste d'un manque à gagner, que dis-je d'une "baisse de bénéfices" (donc ils gagnent toujours), des majors. Notez bien: pas de TOUTE l'industrie du disque sans exception, non juste une poignée d'énormes multinationales qui font moins de bénéfice qu'avant sur UN seul segment: le disque CD. (et uniquement lui, et oui le vinyl a le vent en poupe et les ventes augmente dans ce secteur). 

Et les artistes dans tout ça? Tant que eux seront d'accord pour se faire détrousser par le couple sacem/majors et voudront bien continuer bêtement de répéter ce que ceux-ci leur disent à propos du piratage... là on aura du changement. 

D'ici là, il est vrai que pour moi les choses changeront peu: le hack du css, des protection drm ou autres et bien oui pas de problème. (Eh oui j'achète aussi mes cds et je les encodes pour mon usage: lire sur le pc, le lecteur audio portable...Je dl aussi, oui oui ou alors sur radioblogclub.com ou deezer pour "tester" avant d'acheter) 

Et sinon peut-être qu'avec un peu de chance, en créant toutes ces lois pourries et ces intrusions dans la vie privée, ils réveillerons le seul capable de leur mettre une baffe: le peuple. Qui pour le moment dors les poings fermés, n'en a cure de ce qui se passe tant qu'il peut consommer et qui finalement: mérite bien son sort.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut de tout pour faire un monde, sur ce forum et ce sujet précis on a Magic Banana pour dire "Demain on pourra plus écouter de zik" et on a Oupsman pour dire "on s'en fout de tout ça, pour le moment çà n'a rien changé" (je caricature, vous vexez pas hein ^^). Tel que je vois les choses, je vois quelqu'un qui s'inquiète des implications globales (démocratie, vie privée, toussa), certes très pessimiste (mais faudrait être naïf pour ne pas trouver cela pertinent), et de l'autre un avis nombriliste (tant que ça va pour moi, tout va).
> 
> 

 

Nombriliste  :Question:   :Shocked:  Réaliste tu veux dire  :Question:  Parce que les annonces grandiloquentes de lois liberticides, y'en a eu. Des arrestations (de Mr tout le monde hein, pas de pirates "industriels"), de vrais bridages de nos sacrosaintes libertés individuelles, non y'en a pas eu. Oh c'est certain sur le papier on a plus le droit de lire nos DVD avec VLC, aussi bien sous Linux que sous Windows ou MacOS. Et dans les faits  :Question:  Non parce que c'est quand même ça qui compte non  :Question:  QUI ici n'arrive plus à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3  :Question: 

Par ailleurs, merci de ne pas devenir insultant  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut savoir faire la part des choses. Non demain ne sera pas forcément tout noir, mais aujourd'hui tout n'est pas blanc que je sache.
> 
> 

 

Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire. Mais tout n'est pas forcément aussi noir que certains se complaisent à le dire ici. Même en parlant d'aujourd'hui  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui plus est le contexte actuel est biaisé parce qu'il ne prend en compte que le cas "majors" (et sacem au passage. Lisez le contrat vous allez voir si c'est bénéfique pour les artistes...). Qui a dit (et surtout prouvé!) que le piratage avait pour conséquence la banque route des artistes? Nan, on parle juste d'un manque à gagner, que dis-je d'une "baisse de bénéfices" (donc ils gagnent toujours), des majors. Notez bien: pas de TOUTE l'industrie du disque sans exception, non juste une poignée d'énormes multinationales qui font moins de bénéfice qu'avant sur UN seul segment: le disque CD. (et uniquement lui, et oui le vinyl a le vent en poupe et les ventes augmente dans ce secteur). 
> 
> 

 

Et oui ... Le CD est en baisse, mais c'est aussi le secteur grand public (comprendre : qui touche le plus grand nombre de clients potentiels). Le vinyl est plus une affaire de passionnés ... D'autres secteurs sont émergents comme les sonneries de téléphone ou la musique en ligne. Et oui ces secteurs "nouveaux" réalisent de substantiels bénéfices.

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Nan, on parle juste d'un manque à gagner, que dis-je d'une "baisse de bénéfices" (donc ils gagnent toujours), des majors.

 

Vi mais ils ne vont pas baisser les salaires de dirigeants hein, c'est les petits employés qui vont se faire virer, oups, pardon, la boite va être "restructurée" ...

C'est le partage de masse que je trouve lamentable, pas celui qui reste dans un cercle restraint d'amis.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, merci de ne pas devenir insultant 
> 
> 

 

C'est pas ce que je cherchais à faire, comme dit avant je "caricature". Ok peut-être un peu grossièrement, je m'en excuse. Ce que je cherchais à dire c'est que ce n'est pas parce que les lois votées jusqu'à maintenant n'ont pas eu (pas encore?) d'effet(s) (du moins localisé sur un ou quelques consommateurs) qu'il faut ne pas s'en faire et penser que ça va rester tel quel. Il y aura bien un moment où ça va finalement avoir un effet.

Bon personnellement je pense que l'effet ce sera pas nous qui le sentirons, mais bel est bien les instigateurs de ces lois. À force de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier avec le Code ça va leur péter à la tronche. Rien que le texte de la loi dadvsi, beaucoup de juristes ont déjà parié que ça ne serait pas applicable, n'en déplaise à la cours constitutionnelle. 

Tel quel le marché de la musique est séparé par 2 voies: celle des consommateurs et celle des "majors". Et elles sont à l'opposée l'une de l'autre. Vu le poids de la première, je doute que la seconde finisse finalement à arriver à ces fins, quelques soient la somme d'argent investis pour mettre des verrous, corrompre les élus (appelons un chat un chat) ...

Je vous rejoins là dessus: ça ne changera que peu ou pas du tout notre vie autour de ces produits.

Ce qui m'inquiète plus ce sont les effets collatéraux. Si on fait abstraction de la musique et autre, le lois passées actuellement permettent une "surveillance" illégitime du consommateur et ça pourrait avoir des implications plus graves que de ne plus pouvoir faire de p2p ou autre. Disons qu'à force de suivre cette voie de flicage réseau ça pourrait leur donner des idées bien moins catholiques... (exemple: la lutte "anti-terroriste" aux USA qui a permit l'élaboration d'une loi comme le Patriot Act 2, et qui finalement se retourne complètement conte ceux qu'elle est "censée" protéger: les citoyens. Bon après, on se doute que c'était l'effet recherché par le pouvoir...). Bref, faut pas paniquer, mais in ne faut par non plus oublier d'être vigilant. Un minimum.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, alors je vais intervenir juste un coup, parce que le débat se radicalise un peu trop à mon goût, avec beaucoup d'assertions qui donne l'impression d'être énumérées comme des vérités.

Comme celle comme quoi c'est les concerts et les tournées qui font gagner de l'argent aux artistes... 

Ahhhh? Pourtant j'ai vu des documentaires musicaux il y a qq années où les groupes au contraire spécifiaient bien qu'au final ce n'était pas du tout rentable, mais destiné à se faire connaitre / satisfaire le public. Et là, je ne parle pas d'un concert de Madonna ou du vieux Johnny (à +75€ la place, ce n'est plus le même calcul).

Je ne suis pas sûr que le passage à l'euro ait changé quelque chose à ce qui se disait alors.

J'enchaîne.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nombriliste   Réaliste tu veux dire  Parce que les annonces grandiloquentes de lois liberticides, y'en a eu. Des arrestations (de Mr tout le monde hein, pas de pirates "industriels"), de vrais bridages de nos sacrosaintes libertés individuelles, non y'en a pas eu.

 

Ah bon?

Tu as suivi l'histoire du type qui s'est fait condamner pour posséder une armoire de "divx", alors qu'il ne les avait pas obtenu par P2P, mais uniquement via enregistrement TV ou copinage?

Et l'accès au contenu HD? Pour lequel tu dois avoir un équipement non pas techniquement capable d'afficher de la HD mais pour lequel tu paies en plus le coût des systèmes de protection, qui doit être présent sur toute la chaîne et que personne n'aura le droit de chercher à contourner?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oh c'est certain sur le papier on a plus le droit de lire nos DVD avec VLC, aussi bien sous Linux que sous Windows ou MacOS. Et dans les faits  Non parce que c'est quand même ça qui compte non 

 

Non, désolé, je ne souscrits pas à cette façon de voir complètement naïve (attention, Oupsman, ce n'est pas du tout un jugement personnel à ton encontre, hein  :Wink: )

Ce n'est pas au moment où on sera techniquement dans l'impossibilité d'accéder à un contenu parce que quelqu'un n'a pas pu coder le programme de "piratage" adéquat qu'il faudra commencer à venir se plaindre.

Personnellement, je me sentirai mieux si mon pays ne considère pas comme illégal quelque chose que je trouve pourtant juste et logique.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut savoir faire la part des choses. Non demain ne sera pas forcément tout noir, mais aujourd'hui tout n'est pas blanc que je sache.

 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mais tout n'est pas forcément aussi noir que certains se complaisent à le dire ici.

 

Le problème, c'est le "potentiel" de ce qui est fait aujourd hui. D'une façon plus général, c'est comme de dire: "on va voter la loi, mais on pourra toujours en discuter après...", ou alors "ok, elle est parue au journal officiel, mais elle n'est pas appliquée".

Ma conclusion serait: oui, on aime bien se mobiliser en france, on est connu pour çà. Ceci dit, derrière les cris un peu strident, il y a quand même un fond valable: ce n'est pas quand c'est trop tard qu'il faut commencer à s'inquiété d'une loi aberante.

Dans un cas plus concret, j'achète quelque chose, je veux être libre d'en disposer comme je l'entends. Que ce soit exploiter un matériel informatique par l'OS de mon choix, ou couter de la musique sur l'équipement de mon choix (Hifi, balladeur, etc).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Nombriliste   Réaliste tu veux dire  Parce que les annonces grandiloquentes de lois liberticides, y'en a eu. Des arrestations (de Mr tout le monde hein, pas de pirates "industriels"), de vrais bridages de nos sacrosaintes libertés individuelles, non y'en a pas eu. Oh c'est certain sur le papier on a plus le droit de lire nos DVD avec VLC, aussi bien sous Linux que sous Windows ou MacOS. Et dans les faits  Non parce que c'est quand même ça qui compte non  QUI ici n'arrive plus à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3  

 

Crois-tu vraiment que des rapports sont écrits (comme dernièrement le rapport Olivennes), des lois promulguées (comme le DADVSI) et des décrets d'applications votées pour faire joli sur le papier et ne jamais être suivi de condamnation ? Ce n'est pas sérieux.

Place toi 10 ans dans le futur. Les CDs/DVDs/MP3 sont obsolètes (à l'instar des cassettes audios et vidéos aujourd'hui). Tu ne peux pas ripper un disque. Il y a impossibilité technique à cause de mesures relevant du "Trusted Computing" (ces restrictions sont déjà présentes dans Windows Vista et s'applique déjà aux Blue Ray/HD DVD) en supposant que les techniciens en charge de l'implémentation aient cette fois suivi des cours de cryptographie. Il s'agit aussi d'une impossibilité légale (comme aujourd'hui pour l'obtention de libdvdcss aux États-Unis : interdiction d'héberger ce programme ou même de pointer un site étranger l'hébergeant). La culture est plus que jamais restreinte à ceux qui peuvent se permettre de dépenser beaucoup d'argent (que l'artiste ne voit pas passer). Des fichiers sont vendus en ligne mais ton numéro de carte bleue tatoué dans les données te dissuade de le donner à qui que ce soit (de peur qu'à son tour il le partage). Les prix pratiqués sont ceux du marché... d'avant les années 90 ! En effet, les moyens alternatifs d'obtenir de la musique ont été éradiqué grâce aux mesures techniques (e.g,, les DRMs) et surtout grâce au mesures légales : la SACEM traque les inernautes hors la loi qui sont condamner à la résiliation de leur accès Internet.

Maintenant imaginons, que le Canada suivent les recommandations de ses artistes. Dans 10 ans chaque citoyen, mêmes parmi les plus pauvres, a sur son lecteur MP3 (enfin l'équivalent du futur) des tas de fichiers. Le nombre de ces fichiers ne change en rien le prix qu'il lui en a coûté. Il paie 1€ par mois pour avoir ce droit. Cet argent revient avant tout aux artistes qui ainsi tirent bien mieux profit de leur art que par le passé. Des sites Web proposent des millions de titres téléchargeables à haut débit. ils sont financés par la publicité et tirent leurs succès des services annexes (titres proposés automatiquement selon les goûts du client, commentaires des titres permettant de critiquer les œuvres, forums spécialisés servant à découvrir de nouveaux artistes, etc.). La diversité culturelle n'a jamais atteint de tels sommets. Les petits artistes se font facilement connaître si ils sont bons et en reçoive le bénéfice via des dons ou, plus simplement par le biais de concerts.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète plus ce sont les effets collatéraux. Si on fait abstraction de la musique et autre, le lois passées actuellement permettent une "surveillance" illégitime du consommateur et ça pourrait avoir des implications plus graves que de ne plus pouvoir faire de p2p ou autre. Disons qu'à force de suivre cette voie de flicage réseau ça pourrait leur donner des idées bien moins catholiques... (exemple: la lutte "anti-terroriste" aux USA qui a permit l'élaboration d'une loi comme le Patriot Act 2, et qui finalement se retourne complètement conte ceux qu'elle est "censée" protéger: les citoyens. Bon après, on se doute que c'était l'effet recherché par le pouvoir...). Bref, faut pas paniquer, mais in ne faut par non plus oublier d'être vigilant. Un minimum.

 

Surveillance illégitime peut être. Encore que ... 

Le problème est que 95% des internautes ne comprennent pas les tenants et aboutissant d'une telle mesure. Dans les 5% restant, 50 % montent sur leurs grands chevaux en parlant de loi liberticide (mouais ... Liberticide pour ceux qui ont quelque chose à se reprocher), 25 % s'en foutent et les 25 derniers comptent les points ... 

N'importe qui peut surveiller ma connexion, j'en ai rien à br.nler  :Exclamation:  Je n'ai rien à me reprocher. Alors si ils veulent gaspiller de la bande passante et du temps machine à cela, grand bien leur en fasse, moi ça m'empêchera pas de dormir. Pas plus que cela m'empêchera de dormir de savoir que des internautes auront à payer des amendes ou voir leur connexion au net coupée pour avoir utilisé des réseaux P2P pour mettre à disposition du plus grand nombre des fichiers protégés par le droit d'auteur. Encore une fois, si vous voulez partager des fichiers avec vos potes, il y'à d'autres solutions techniquement plus fiable que le P2P. 

Le jour où une loi attaquera vraiment ma liberté individuelle, vous m'entendrez gueuler (et fort). Là j'ai du mal à défendre la liberté que cette mesure est censée brider. Je dis bien censée car elle sera largement contournable (tor ... )

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Nombriliste   Réaliste tu veux dire  Parce que les annonces grandiloquentes de lois liberticides, y'en a eu. Des arrestations (de Mr tout le monde hein, pas de pirates "industriels"), de vrais bridages de nos sacrosaintes libertés individuelles, non y'en a pas eu. Oh c'est certain sur le papier on a plus le droit de lire nos DVD avec VLC, aussi bien sous Linux que sous Windows ou MacOS. Et dans les faits  Non parce que c'est quand même ça qui compte non  QUI ici n'arrive plus à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3   
> 
> Crois-tu vraiment que des rapports sont écrits (comme dernièrement le rapport Olivennes), des lois promulguées (comme le DADVSI) et des décrets d'applications votées pour faire joli sur le papier et ne jamais être suivi de condamnation ? Ce n'est pas sérieux.
> 
> Place toi 10 ans dans le futur. Les CDs/DVDs/MP3 sont obsolètes (à l'instar des cassettes audios et vidéos aujourd'hui). Tu ne peux pas ripper un disque. Il y a impossibilité technique à cause de mesures relevant du "Trusted Computing" (ces restrictions sont déjà présentes dans Windows Vista et s'applique déjà aux Blue Ray/HD DVD) en supposant que les techniciens en charge de l'implémentation aient cette fois suivi des cours de cryptographie. Il s'agit aussi d'une impossibilité légale (comme aujourd'hui pour l'obtention de libdvdcss aux États-Unis : interdiction d'héberger ce programme ou même de pointer un site étranger l'hébergeant). La culture est plus que jamais restreinte à ceux qui peuvent se permettre de dépenser beaucoup d'argent (que l'artiste ne voit pas passer). Des fichiers sont vendus en ligne mais ton numéro de carte bleue tatoué dans les données te dissuade de le donner à qui que ce soit (de peur qu'à son tour il le partage). Les prix pratiqués sont ceux du marché... d'avant les années 90 ! En effet, les moyens alternatifs d'obtenir de la musique ont été éradiqué grâce aux mesures techniques (e.g,, les DRMs) et surtout grâce au mesures légales : la SACEM traque les inernautes hors la loi qui sont condamner à la résiliation de leur accès Internet.
> ...

 

Tu en réponds pas à ma question. Le reste n'est qu' élucubrations sans fondements.

----------

## Temet

Magic, c'est bien beau de proner que tout le fric revienne aux artistes.

Mais l'artiste tout seul, il ne fera rien et tu ne l'entendra plus jamais chanter.

Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de Radiohead ou Manu Tchao.

Eiffel s'est fait virer par sa maison de disque (suite au rachat par EMI il me semble), et à l'Olympia (ou j'étais), le chanteur a dit à la fin : "A bientot... ou pas."

Clairement, sans les chaînons commerciaux à dents longues qui avancent la thune, y a plus de musique!

Donc penser : "M'en fous de télécharger, c'est pas l'artiste qui en patit mais la maison de disque", c'est carrément faux.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Magic, c'est bien beau de proner que tout le fric revienne aux artistes.
> 
> Mais l'artiste tout seul, il ne fera rien et tu ne l'entendra plus jamais chanter.
> 
> Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de Radiohead ou Manu Tchao.
> ...

 

C'est p'tet pour ça d'ailleurs que les contrats sont abusif. Les maisons de disques savent que les artistes débutant ont besoin d'elles pour les lancer. Pour la simple et bonne raison que tout le monde n'a pas accès à Internet  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et l'artiste débutant ne peut pas se permettre de financer à fonds perdus (si il est mauvais) une campagne de publicité. Alors que cela rentre dans le budget des maisons de disques en pertes et profits (ou investissements c'est selon).

Attention, je n'ai pas dis que je cautionnais ce système (le dernier album français que j'ai acheté, c'est celui d'Amel Bent ... sur iTunes). Je n'ai pas dis non plus que c'est le meilleur. Mais c'est peut être le moins pire et le plus profitable pour tout le monde, quoi que certains puissent en penser.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais bon : entre être empêché de tipiaker en rond et être torturé parce qu'on fait partie du mauvais groupe ethnique, politique ou religieux, on en est loin...

----------

## Temet

On va se faire modomiser sec ...  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

Que de conclusions hâtives! Où vous avez lus que Magic prônait le "tout le fric aux artistes"??? 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> C'est p'tet pour ça d'ailleurs que les contrats sont abusif. Les maisons de disques savent que les artistes débutant ont besoin d'elles pour les lancer.

 

Oui tout à fait...et non en même temps. Il est clair qu'un artiste tout seul, il la garde pour lui sa musique. Personne n'a dit ici que l'artiste pouvait/devait tout faire tout seul. Sinon les contrats sont EXCESSIVEMENT abusif cotés majors... et peu voir totalement équitable parfois (tous le monde entre dans ses frais) dans les labels indépendants, petites maisons de disques. Les petits labels comme les artistes savent qu'ils ont besoin l'un de l'autre pour exister. Du point de vue des majors, c'est nettement plus opaque. "Attendez: et si l'on contrôlait l'offre et la demande par le simple fait de "créer" nous même notre matière première?" Ils le font déjà, ça s'appelle staracadéchiottes etc... heureusement le marché se lasse. (jusqu'au prochain truc top nouveau réchauffé...le public n'a que ce qu'il mérite après tout)

Arrêtez de faire les aveugles: le business modèles des majors n'est pas le seul viable (et contrairement à ce que tu dis Temet, il n'y a pas qu'elle qui puisse se permettre d'organiser des concerts. Ah mais c'est sûr: tu parles d'une salle qui appartient...à une major!)

Si on suit votre logique et bien mais le business modèle kro$oft, et par amalgame le logiciel 100% propriétaire, est le seul viable alors arrêtons l'open-source, ce parasite! (Je vous ferez dire que c'est ce qu'essaies de nous vendre certains "décideurs"...)

Les lois qu'on a vu être votée ne valent que pour ces majors (elles les ont dictées). Le problème est qu'elles voient en internet un marché juteux mais nettement plus difficile à contrôler que le disque (La plupart des maillons de la chaine appartiennent aux majors, et juste par le jeux de l'argent et de la non concurrence-libre, pas parce que "c'est le seul et unique moyen"). Le "piratage massif" est un prétexte (pas totalement illégitime certes) à la mise en place de lois 100% favorables aux plus gros! Ils ont une peur bleu qu'un autre business modèle les supplantes ou du moins viennent leur rogner une part de leur gâteau. 

les majors sont là uniquement pour faire de fric, pour satisfaire l'appétit de leur actionnariat, point final. La musique est son moyen? qu'elle soit bonne ou merdique du moment que ça se vend on s'en fiche! Si on peut la contrôler, la presser comme un citron? Mais pourquoi pas oui. Tous les moyens sont bons. Alors quelques lois par ci par là...la bagatelle!

Il y a des alternatives, sans pour autant que les majors disparaisse, qui suivent un business modèle différent. Et partant de là ça serait bien qu'on ait pas 2 poids 2 mesures: où on fait des lois qui contentent tout le monde (labels indépendants, associatifs, majors, consommateur - ah nan il est là que pour cracher le fric lui) ou on en fait pas.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Oui tout à fait...et non en même temps. Il est clair qu'un artiste tout seul, il la garde pour lui sa musique. Personne n'a dit ici que l'artiste pouvait/devait tout faire tout seul. Sinon les contrats sont EXCESSIVEMENT abusif cotés majors... et peu voir totalement équitable parfois (tous le monde entre dans ses frais) dans les labels indépendants, petites maisons de disques. Les petits labels comme les artistes savent qu'ils ont besoin l'un de l'autre pour exister. Du point de vue des majors, c'est nettement plus opaque. "Attendez: et si l'on contrôlait l'offre et la demande par le simple fait de "créer" nous même notre matière première?" Ils le font déjà, ça s'appelle staracadéchiottes etc... heureusement le marché se lasse. (jusqu'au prochain truc top nouveau réchauffé...le public n'a que ce qu'il mérite après tout)
> 
> 

 

Si tu aimes pas, tu consommes pas (que ce soit "gratuitement" ou non). 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Arrêtez de faire les aveugles: le business modèles des majors n'est pas le seul viable (et contrairement à ce que tu dis Temet, il n'y a pas qu'elle qui puisse se permettre d'organiser des concerts. Ah mais c'est sûr: tu parles d'une salle qui appartient...à une major!)
> 
> 

 

J'ai jamais dis qu'il était le seul viable, j'ai dis qu'il était le moins pire pour tout le monde. Au royaume des aveugles les borgnes sont rois. A toi de voir si tu veux continuer à être aveugle ou si tu veux ouvrir un oeil.  Moi j'ai les deux d'ouverts, ca le fait ... 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si on suit votre logique et bien mais le business modèle kro$oft, et par amalgame le logiciel 100% propriétaire, est le seul viable alors arrêtons l'open-source, ce parasite! (Je vous ferez dire que c'est ce qu'essaies de nous vendre certains "décideurs"...)
> 
> 

 

Mort de rire  :Exclamation:  Le business modèle "logiciel" n'est absolument pas transposable au monde de la musique, malgré ce que certains ici souhaiteraient. On ne peut pas comparer. La musique se diffuse librement à la radio, dans les gares, les bus (bon la sacem est derrière pour que les diffuseurs passent à la caisse quand même). Un logiciel se diffuse librement par le biais d'Internet, mais il touche un public plus restreint : il faut posséder un ordinateur (et parfois un accès Internet conséquent)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les lois qu'on a vu être votée ne valent que pour ces majors (elles les ont dictées). Le problème est qu'elles voient en internet un marché juteux mais nettement plus difficile à contrôler que le disque (La plupart des maillons de la chaine appartiennent aux majors, et juste par le jeux de l'argent et de la non concurrence-libre, pas parce que "c'est le seul et unique moyen"). Le "piratage massif" est un prétexte (pas totalement illégitime certes) à la mise en place de lois 100% favorables aux plus gros! Ils ont une peur bleu qu'un autre business modèle les supplantes ou du moins viennent leur rogner une part de leur gâteau. 
> 
> les majors sont là uniquement pour faire de fric, pour satisfaire l'appétit de leur actionnariat, point final. La musique est son moyen? qu'elle soit bonne ou merdique du moment que ça se vend on s'en fiche! Si on peut la contrôler, la presser comme un citron? Mais pourquoi pas oui. Tous les moyens sont bons. Alors quelques lois par ci par là...la bagatelle!
> ...

 

mouais. Je crois que tu mélanges un peu tout : il n'est nullement question de supplanter les petits labels avec ces lois. Le but avoué de ces lois est d'arrêter le piratage de la musique et des vidéos. Ou est le mal  :Question:  Ouais ces lois sont liberticides c'est clair : elles brident la liberté de pirater de la musique et des films  :Rolling Eyes: 

Remettre en cause uniquement le business model du monde musical, c'est prendre le problème à l'envers. Il n'est pas seul en cause ici. Ne vous voilez pas la face non plus  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Change de décodeur! 
> 
> Au dessus de 192 kbps, le son du mp3 est très bon!
> 
> A moins d'avoir du matos à 10000 euros, mais dans ce cas t'as les moyens d'acheter tous les CDs que tu veux 
> ...

 

il y a  le mpc aussi qui procure un son d'exellente qualité meilleur que le ogg... mais qui connait et existe-t-il des lecteurs portables capable de le lire ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Change de décodeur! 
> 
> Au dessus de 192 kbps, le son du mp3 est très bon!
> 
> A moins d'avoir du matos à 10000 euros, mais dans ce cas t'as les moyens d'acheter tous les CDs que tu veux 
> ...

 

Ça reste le même problème, c'est une compression à perte. Pis le MPC est breveté, au même titre que le MP3 ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Oh c'est certain sur le papier on a plus le droit de lire nos DVD avec VLC, aussi bien sous Linux que sous Windows ou MacOS. Et dans les faits  Non parce que c'est quand même ça qui compte non  QUI ici n'arrive plus à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3   
> 
> Crois-tu vraiment que des rapports sont écrits (comme dernièrement le rapport Olivennes), des lois promulguées (comme le DADVSI) et des décrets d'applications votées pour faire joli sur le papier et ne jamais être suivi de condamnation ? Ce n'est pas sérieux.
> 
> Place toi 10 ans dans le futur. Les CDs/DVDs/MP3 sont obsolètes (à l'instar des cassettes audios et vidéos aujourd'hui). Tu ne peux pas ripper un disque. Il y a impossibilité technique à cause de mesures relevant du "Trusted Computing" (ces restrictions sont déjà présentes dans Windows Vista et s'applique déjà aux Blue Ray/HD DVD) en supposant que les techniciens en charge de l'implémentation aient cette fois suivi des cours de cryptographie. Il s'agit aussi d'une impossibilité légale (comme aujourd'hui pour l'obtention de libdvdcss aux États-Unis : interdiction d'héberger ce programme ou même de pointer un site étranger l'hébergeant). La culture est plus que jamais restreinte à ceux qui peuvent se permettre de dépenser beaucoup d'argent (que l'artiste ne voit pas passer). Des fichiers sont vendus en ligne mais ton numéro de carte bleue tatoué dans les données te dissuade de le donner à qui que ce soit (de peur qu'à son tour il le partage). Les prix pratiqués sont ceux du marché... d'avant les années 90 ! En effet, les moyens alternatifs d'obtenir de la musique ont été éradiqué grâce aux mesures techniques (e.g,, les DRMs) et surtout grâce au mesures légales : la SACEM traque les inernautes hors la loi qui sont condamner à la résiliation de leur accès Internet.
> ...

 

Sans fondements ?! Je reprends mon discours à partir des faits actuels :

* La principale nouveauté de Windows Vista sur XP est d'implémenter le "Trusted Computing" que certains appelle, justement, "Treacherous Computing" puisqu'il consiste à obliger l'ordinateur à obéïr  à ceux qui imposent des restrictions (les DRMs) dans les fichiers traités plutôt qu'à celui qui est assis devant.

* Les Blue Ray/HD DVD contiennent des mesures de protection qui relèvent de la cryptographie.

* Contrairement aux DVDs, nous ne savons pas encore comment passer outres ces protections.

* La loi DADVSI interdit de passer outre les mesures de sécurité sous peine d'amendes et de prison.

* Sa grande sœur américaine était déjà en œuvre lors de l'ère des CDs (l'ère actuelle) et s'est bel et bien appliqué (interdiction d'héberger libdvdcss et même de pointer un serveur étranger l'hébergeant).

* Un artiste lambda ne négocie pas son contrat et ne gagne rien sur la vente de CDs (le seul domaine en perte de vitesse dans l'industrie de la musique).

* Le tatouage est une réalité (par exemple tous les match de foot sont retransmis avec cette technique) pour traquer les diffusion illégales.

* Les industriels de la culture parle de tatouer tous les fichiers vendus sur Internet pour dissuader le partage (qu'ils appellent fallacieusement "piratage")

* Nous ne savons pas supprimer un tatouage.

* Les prix pratiqués aujourd'hui, bien que très élevés, ont baissé du fait de la concurrence avec les réseaux de distribution alternatifs.

* Les mesures techniques (DRMs & co.) et légales (DADVSI & co.) qui sont prises visent à faire disparaître les réseaux de distribution alternatifs.

* Suite au rapport Olivennes, la SACEM a maintenant le feu vert de la CNIL pour collecter les adresses IPs des internautes en vue de procès. Des internautes ont été condamnés par le passé.

* Des alternatives existent et furent utilisées (dons, revenus publicitaires sur les sites distribuant la musique en ligne).

* La licence globale est une solution qui fut discutée au Parlement.

* L'instauration de la licence globale pourrait enfin permettre de revoir la redistribution de l'argent généré par l'industrie culturelle au profit des artistes (plutôt que des actionnaires des majors)

* Cette solution plaît au moins aux artistes canadiens (mais je crois à tous les artistes et tous les utilisateurs).

* Ces même artistes (mais encore je crois que c'est l'avis de tous les artistes et utilisateurs) voient la disponibilité gratuite de leurs œuvres sur la toile comme "un phénomène extrêmement positif" et "un apport important à la diversité culturelle".

Voilà. Tu remets ça dans des paragraphes et ajoutent un esprit "anticipation" (destiné à te faire comprendre que ce n'est pas d'arriver "à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3" aujourd'hui qui importe) et tu as mon précédent message. Où sont les élucubrations ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Arrêtez de faire les aveugles: le business modèles des majors n'est pas le seul viable (et contrairement à ce que tu dis Temet, il n'y a pas qu'elle qui puisse se permettre d'organiser des concerts. Ah mais c'est sûr: tu parles d'une salle qui appartient...à une major!)  
> 
> J'ai jamais dis qu'il était le seul viable, j'ai dis qu'il était le moins pire pour tout le monde.

 

À part les actionnaires des majors, qui y gagne ? Pas les artistes (revenus minables), pas les utilisateurs (prix prohibitifs alors que le coût de copie est nul), pas la culture (très difficile de découvrir de nouveaux talents).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Le business modèle "logiciel" n'est absolument pas transposable au monde de la musique, malgré ce que certains ici souhaiteraient. On ne peut pas comparer. La musique se diffuse librement à la radio, dans les gares, les bus (bon la sacem est derrière pour que les diffuseurs passent à la caisse quand même). Un logiciel se diffuse librement par le biais d'Internet, mais il touche un public plus restreint : il faut posséder un ordinateur (et parfois un accès Internet conséquent) 

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi le moyen de diffusion importe. Très bientôt tout français aura accès Internet (avant pas tout le monde avait une radio non plus). Pourtant c'est vrai que l'analogie n'est pas parfaite. Les logiciels doivent être librement modifiables car ils servent à effectuer un travail. Pour une œuvre artistique, un délai doit être respecter car il s'agit d'une création personnelle destiné à avoir un impact émotionnel (pas à réaliser un travail). Autrement, les mêmes règles que pour le logiciel peuvent s'appliquer car, comme lui, il s'agit d'un objet immatériel dont le coût de copie est quasiment nul. En particulier, le droit à l'amitié (partager sa culture avec ses amis) ne doit pas être nié !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sans fondements ?! Je reprends mon discours à partir des faits actuels :
> 
> * La principale nouveauté de Windows Vista sur XP est d'implémenter le "Trusted Computing" que certains appelle, justement, "Treacherous Computing" puisqu'il consiste à obliger l'ordinateur à obéïr  à ceux qui imposent des restrictions (les DRMs) dans les fichiers traités plutôt qu'à celui qui est assis devant.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  As tu seulement vu un PC tournant sous Vista avant de sortir une ânerie pareille  :Question:  Les nouveautés sur Vista se compte par dizaines. Mais oui, dans le cas qui semble t'interesser, c'est la principale nouveauté (mort de rire quand même)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Les Blue Ray/HD DVD contiennent des mesures de protection qui relèvent de la cryptographie.
> 
> * Contrairement aux DVDs, nous ne savons pas encore comment passer outres ces protections.
> ...

 

Fais une recherche google sur anydvdhd  :Rolling Eyes:  Les DVD aussi contiennent des mesures de protection qui relèvent de la cryptographie. Et à l'époque où les DVD ont étés conçus la longueur de clé choisie était difficilement cassable par l'ordinateur de Mr tout le monde. Qui plus est, les ordinateurs de l'époque n'arrivaient pas à la lire les DVD sans carte de décompression matérielle. qui te dit quand dans 10 ans il n'y aura pas quelqu'un qui aura trouvé le moyen de casser la protection des HD DVD et des Bluray ? (Et relis bien la page sur anydvdhd). 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * La loi DADVSI interdit de passer outre les mesures de sécurité sous peine d'amendes et de prison.
> 
> * Sa grande sœur américaine était déjà en œuvre lors de l'ère des CDs (l'ère actuelle) et s'est bel et bien appliqué (interdiction d'héberger libdvdcss et même de pointer un serveur étranger l'hébergeant).
> ...

 

La loi DADVSI n'a pas été encore appliquée, malgré quelques cas assez flagrant. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Un artiste lambda ne négocie pas son contrat et ne gagne rien sur la vente de CDs (le seul domaine en perte de vitesse dans l'industrie de la musique).
> 
> 

 

Un artiste lambda gagne un peu sur la vente de CD. Mais il voudrait le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le sourire de la crémière. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Le tatouage est une réalité (par exemple tous les match de foot sont retransmis avec cette technique) pour traquer les diffusion illégales.
> 
> 

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est choquant.  Du moins tant que le tatouage n'est pas utilisé pour autre chose. Et les gardes fous existant empêchent ce détournement

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Les industriels de la culture parle de tatouer tous les fichiers vendus sur Internet pour dissuader le partage (qu'ils appellent fallacieusement "piratage")
> 
> * Nous ne savons pas supprimer un tatouage.
> ...

 

Tu confonds piratage et partage. Le partage, c'est filer son fichier à ses amis. Le piratage c'est le mettre à disposition de tout le monde. Le souci est que certains, puisqu'ils ont la faculté de partager leurs fichiers avec leurs amis, en profitent pour la mettre à disposition du monde entier. Ce qui est illégal bien sûr. Puisque ces mêmes personnes semblent ne pas comprendre qu'il faut qu'ils arrêtent (bizarrement, leurs arguments ressemblent d'ailleurs beaucoup aux tiens) , tout le monde trinque. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Les prix pratiqués aujourd'hui, bien que très élevés, ont baissé du fait de la concurrence avec les réseaux de distribution alternatifs.
> 
> 

 

C'est beau d'y croire. Je n'ai pas vu de baisses des titres récents personellement. Mais par contre, les vieux CD (mon terrain de chasse favori en ce moment) sont à bas prix, probablement parce qu'ils sont rentabilisés. Oui je sais, ca aussi c'est beau d'y croire.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Les mesures techniques (DRMs & co.) et légales (DADVSI & co.) qui sont prises visent à faire disparaître les réseaux de distribution alternatifs.
> 
> 

 

NON NON NON ET NON  :Exclamation:  Les mesures techniques visent à faire cesser le piratage  :Exclamation:  Le peer to peer légal ne sera pas affecté  :Exclamation: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Suite au rapport Olivennes, la SACEM a maintenant le feu vert de la CNIL pour collecter les adresses IPs des internautes en vue de procès. Des internautes ont été condamnés par le passé.
> 
> 

 

Oui des internautes téléchargeant massivement ont été condamnés. Ne compte pas sur moi pour les plaindre. De plus, tu déformes (sciemment  :Question: ) la réalité : seuls les internautes utilisant les réseaux P2P style Kad ou autre verront leur adresse IP collectée. La nuance est de taille  :Exclamation: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Des alternatives existent et furent utilisées (dons, revenus publicitaires sur les sites distribuant la musique en ligne).
> 
> 

 

et alors ? Si elles ne sont plus utilisées, c'est qu'elles ne sont pas viables techniquement ou financièrement.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * La licence globale est une solution qui fut discutée au Parlement.
> 
> 

 

Ce n'est qu'une façon de se donner bonne conscience.  Ça ne résout pas le problème.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * L'instauration de la licence globale pourrait enfin permettre de revoir la redistribution de l'argent généré par l'industrie culturelle au profit des artistes (plutôt que des actionnaires des majors)
> 
> * Cette solution plaît au moins aux artistes canadiens (mais je crois à tous les artistes et tous les utilisateurs).
> ...

 

pourrait. La nuance est dans ce mot. 

La solution ne me plait pas car je préfère acheter mes CD dans le commerce. Ben oui, les morceaux téléchargeables sont de la bouillie, le plus souvent mal encodés. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Ces même artistes (mais encore je crois que c'est l'avis de tous les artistes et utilisateurs) voient la disponibilité gratuite de leurs œuvres sur la toile comme "un phénomène extrêmement positif" et "un apport important à la diversité culturelle".
> 
> 

 

Certes. Mais tous ne l'entendent pas cette oreille, loin de là. Rien ne les empêchent de mettre leurs morceaux à disposition gratuitement sur leur site internet. Et certains ne s'en privent pas. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà. Tu remets ça dans des paragraphes et ajoutent un esprit "anticipation" (destiné à te faire comprendre que ce n'est pas d'arriver "à lire ses DVD ou à encoder ses CD en MP3" aujourd'hui qui importe) et tu as mon précédent message. Où sont les élucubrations ?
> 
> 

 

C'est justement ton esprit d'anticipation complètement pessimiste que je critique : il ne repose sur rien de concret.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Arrêtez de faire les aveugles: le business modèles des majors n'est pas le seul viable (et contrairement à ce que tu dis Temet, il n'y a pas qu'elle qui puisse se permettre d'organiser des concerts. Ah mais c'est sûr: tu parles d'une salle qui appartient...à une major!)  
> 
> J'ai jamais dis qu'il était le seul viable, j'ai dis qu'il était le moins pire pour tout le monde.

 

À part les actionnaires des majors, qui y gagne ? Pas les artistes (revenus minables), pas les utilisateurs (prix prohibitifs alors que le coût de copie est nul), pas la culture (très difficile de découvrir de nouveaux talents).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Le business modèle "logiciel" n'est absolument pas transposable au monde de la musique, malgré ce que certains ici souhaiteraient. On ne peut pas comparer. La musique se diffuse librement à la radio, dans les gares, les bus (bon la sacem est derrière pour que les diffuseurs passent à la caisse quand même). Un logiciel se diffuse librement par le biais d'Internet, mais il touche un public plus restreint : il faut posséder un ordinateur (et parfois un accès Internet conséquent)  
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi le moyen de diffusion importe. Très bientôt tout français aura accès Internet (avant pas tout le monde avait une radio non plus). Pourtant c'est vrai que l'analogie n'est pas parfaite. Les logiciels doivent être librement modifiables car ils servent à effectuer un travail. Pour une œuvre artistique, un délai doit être respecter car il s'agit d'une création personnelle destiné à avoir un impact émotionnel (pas à réaliser un travail). Autrement, les mêmes règles que pour le logiciel peuvent s'appliquer car, comme lui, il s'agit d'un objet immatériel dont le coût de copie est quasiment nul. En particulier, le droit à l'amitié (partager sa culture avec ses amis) ne doit pas être nié !

 

Très bientôt  :Question:  Mort de rire  :Exclamation:  Parce que tu vas offrir un ordinateur à tous ceux qui ne peuvent pas s'en payer un  :Question: 

Pour ce qui est du caractère librement modifiable des logiciels, je ne vois pas le rapport : pour effectuer une même tâche, plusieurs logiciels existent avec plus ou moins les mêmes fonctionnalités. Certains libres, d'autres non. Certains sont payants, d'autres non. A chacun de choisir en âme et conscience et d'assumer ses choix. Tant qu'il ne cherche pas à évangéliser de force le reste de la planète  :Rolling Eyes: 

Les grandes maisons de disques cherchent à pousser à la consommation de merde. Personnelement, mon choix est vite fait : je ne télécharge pas et je n'achète pas. 

Ton droit à l'amitié est contraire au droit d'auteur. Qui plus est, ton droit à l'amitié est très mal placé : rien ne t'empêche de faire venir tes potes chez toi pour qu'ils écoutent ta musique. CA c'est de l'amitié. Le reste, c'est juste des mots pour se donner bonne conscience.

----------

## Mickael

 :Question:  C'est le nouveau DOW ou j'ai raté un truc   :Mr. Green: 

EDIT Vu la date du premier et dernier poste, c'est le DOC

----------

## Magic Banana

Déjà, je prierais à Oupsman de ne pas remettre en cause mes connaissances en matière de R&D informatique.

* Le "Trusted Computing" est un travail R&D majeur qui surpasse de loin (en difficulté) l'implémentation d'une interface 3D (et toutes les autres "nouveautés" de Windows Vista qui existaient, pour la plupart, ailleurs).

* La cryptographie je connais. Je peux t'assurer que, contrairement à ce que tu laisses entendre, il est tout à fait possible d'implémenter des verrous formellement incassables en pratique.

Par ailleurs, l'artiste lamda ne touche rien sur la vente de ces disques. J'insiste.

@Oupsman:

Tu fais preuve d'un cynisme et d'une mauvaise foi qui dépassent l'entendement :

* Ton argumentation "La loi n'est pas encore été appliqué alors pas besoin de s'inquiéter" peut permettre le vote de n'importe quelle loi. Bref, il ne vaut rien.

* Ton argumentation "partage et piratage sont deux choses différentes" ne vaut pas plus. Ou se situe la différence ? Dans le medium de communication ?! La loi DADVSI ou le rapport Olivennes ne font pas cette distinction. Toute copie non privée est illicite. En revanche, le piratage tel que tu l'entends et tel qu'il est défini depuis des siècles est bien différent : d'un côté on a une copie (aucun des deux partis perd quelque chose), de l'autre un vol (ce que l'autre prend, le premier ne l'a plus). L'emploi du terme "piratage" est donc fallacieux.

* Ta dénonciation des artistes qui veulent "l'argent du beurre et le sourire de la crémière" est tout simplement honteuse quant on sait les revenus qu'ils gagnent de la vente de leur musique (0€). Elle ne s'appliqurait qu'aux superstars où tu trouveras les seuls "artistes" défendant DADVSI.

* Le tatouage n'a rien de choquant en soi. Simplement, une fois en place, tu ne partageras jamais un fichier (obtenu légalement sur Internet) avec personne (pas même ta famille) de peur que de proche en proche il finisse sur un réseau P2P. On en revient au droit à l'amitié.

* Quand je parle de "faire disparaître les réseaux de distribution alternatifs" je parle, bien sûr, de la distribution de fichiers musicaux/vidéos (il n'y a que toi qui parle d'autres choses pour éluder le vrai débat).

* De la même façon qu'est-ce que ça change de savoir quels sont les réseaux où les adresses IPs sont collectées ? La SACEM veut toutes les adresses IPs de tous ceux qui partagent de la musique ou de la vidéo sur Internet.

* Toujours dans la même veine, le problème n'est pas de discuter la qualité de la musique disponible en ligne.

* Quant aux alternatives, ce sont des propositions d'avenir qui ont commencé à poindre. Elles sont de plus en plus utilisées contrairement à ce que tu écris. Les revenus de la publicité en ligne ne sont plus à démontrer depuis Google. La capacité à obtenir des dons (si la qualité est rendez-vous) non plus depuis Wikipedia.

* J'aimerais savoir en quoi tu peux affirmer que la licence globale "ne résout pas le problème" alors que les artistes eux-même la recommande officiellement !

* J'aimerais savoir en quoi qu'Internet ne suivrait pas le chemin de la télévision quant à la couverture. Tout laisse à penser le contraire (la tendance actuelle, la baisse significative du prix des ordinateurs). De toute façon, encore une fois, le problème n'est pas là.

J'aimerais savoir quand à quel moment tu estimes qu'il y a quelques chose de "concret" ? Là on a une loi, des décrets d'application, des rapports commandés pour affiner cette loi, des condamnations, une surveillance d'Internet, des mesures techniques de restriction toujours plus efficace, des systèmes d'exploitation les implémentant... Tu veux quoi de plus ?!

Enfin épargne moi tes leçons sur l'amitié (limitée par la loi), merci.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui souhaitaient une source plus fiable concernant l'autorisation accordée à la SACEM de collecter les adresses IP des internautes partageant de la musique sur Internet, voilà un article du journal Le Monde :

 *Le Monde wrote:*   

> La Sacem pourra désormais constater, sur Internet, les infractions aux droits d'auteur. Mais surtout, elle est en droit de relever les adresses IP des internautes qui s'adonneraient à la transmission illégale de fichiers protégés. Le but ? Monter des dossiers contre les "pirates", puis les transmettre à un juge.

 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * La cryptographie je connais. Je peux t'assurer que, contrairement à ce que tu laisses entendre, il est tout à fait possible d'implémenter des verrous formellement incassables en pratique.
> 
> 

 

+1

[edit]Pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu à propos de la SACEM (et recadrer un peu la vision que certain ont de cette "institution", et bien comprendre qu'elle existe surtout et avant tout pour exploiter les artistes) lisez : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481717-highlight-sacem+contrat.html  le témoignage de razer est édifiant (et les sceptiques pourront aller vérifier par eux-memes en suivant les liens  :Razz:   )[/edit]

----------

## Pixys

Ce fil est intéressant bien "qu'un peu électrique" (  :Embarassed:  désolé) j'ai 2 petites questions :

la SACEM va collecter les adresse IP des internautes qui partagent des fichiers via les réseaux P2P mais qu'est ce qui m'empêche de partager 700 Mo de photo de vacances par exemple ? ou la dernière vidéo de la répétition de mes potes musiciens ? ou encore la vidéo de la dernière prestation théâtrale de ma copine ?

La SACEM va donc devoir contrôler le contenu téléchargé, non ? De plus en plus les clients des réseaux P2P cryptent les échanges (précision, je suis nul en crypto, je connais que la base de la base) que va-t-il se passer ? La SACEM enverra un dossier à un juge qui demandera le décryptage (ou plus simplement la saisi des HDD de l'internaute) ou bien c'est la SACEM qui va s'en charger (auquel cas: violation de la vie privée).

Quid des animes japonnaises ? tolérance si pas de licence ou pas ? et puis comment feront-ils la différence entre des morceaux de Bleach et du dernier film diffusé au cinéma ? 

De même est ce que c'est mal de télécharger Battlestar Galactica juste après sa diffusion à la TV aux US ?

----------

## kwenspc

[quote="Pixys"]Ce fil est intéressant bien "qu'un peu électrique" (  :Embarassed:  désolé) j'ai 2 petites questions :

la SACEM va collecter les adresse IP des internautes qui partagent des fichiers via les réseaux P2P mais qu'est ce qui m'empêche de partager 700 Mo de photo de vacances par exemple ? ou la dernière vidéo de la répétition de mes potes musiciens ? ou encore la vidéo de la dernière prestation théâtrale de ma copine ?

La SACEM va donc devoir contrôler le contenu téléchargé, non ? De plus en plus les clients des réseaux P2P cryptent les échanges (précision, je suis nul en crypto, je connais que la base de la base) que va-t-il se passer ? La SACEM enverra un dossier à un juge qui demandera le décryptage (ou plus simplement la saisi des HDD de l'internaute) ou bien c'est la SACEM qui va s'en charger (auquel cas: violation de la vie privée).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est ce que pointe Oupsman en disant que ces mesures juridiques sont très facilement "évitables" techniquement. Et c'est vrai oui la Sacem va se retrouver avec des tas d'IP et bien ils pourront s'en faire des confettis. À moins d'avoir la "chance" de ferrer un gros poisson, je vois mal la justice avec ses moyens actuels (vus au rabais) s'enquiquiner avec ça. 
> 
> C'est ce que veut dire Temet en disant que ce genre de loi est là "pour faire plaisir". Les lobbies à l'origine de tel lois pensent tenir le grall, alors que c'est bidon. Là n'est pas le réel problème à mon sens. Comme le note El_Goretto on vote une loi et son décret d'application...et on en discute après. Et quid des dérives possibles? Qui va vérifier la "bonne" (sic) application légitime de ce genre de loi etc etc... Et qui dit qu'ils voudront pas le bras entier, après qu'on leur ait "donné" la main? Surtout quand on voit des élus haut placés être prompt à répondre à ce genre de requête...
> ...

 

Il y a "tolérance" juste parce qu'il n'y a pas plainte de la part des ayant droits (même si non-licencié, le copyright lui s'applique il me semble). Le cas est d'autant plus particulier pour les animes que le marché extérieur à l'Asie représente peu, et donc cette publicité gratuite est bonne à prendre. La tolérance se situe au niveau des ayants-droits, pas de la justice. Enfin c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> la SACEM va collecter les adresse IP des internautes qui partagent des fichiers via les réseaux P2P mais qu'est ce qui m'empêche de partager 700 Mo de photo de vacances par exemple ? ou la dernière vidéo de la répétition de mes potes musiciens ? ou encore la vidéo de la dernière prestation théâtrale de ma copine ?

 

Rien ne t'empêche de partager les photos dont tu es auteur. En revanche interdit de partager des contenus copyrightés.

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> La SACEM va donc devoir contrôler le contenu téléchargé, non ? De plus en plus les clients des réseaux P2P cryptent les échanges (précision, je suis nul en crypto, je connais que la base de la base) que va-t-il se passer ? La SACEM enverra un dossier à un juge qui demandera le décryptage (ou plus simplement la saisi des HDD de l'internaute) ou bien c'est la SACEM qui va s'en charger (auquel cas: violation de la vie privée).
> 
> Quid des animes japonnaises ? tolérance si pas de licence ou pas ? et puis comment feront-ils la différence entre des morceaux de Bleach et du dernier film diffusé au cinéma ? 
> 
> De même est ce que c'est mal de télécharger Battlestar Galactica juste après sa diffusion à la TV aux US ?

 

Les résaux cryptés rendent la tâche plus difficile, c'est sûr. Maintenant, si il repère quelqu'un qui qui télécharge depuis des sources différentes, des Mo par jours, leurs chances de tomber à côté sont faibles.

La SACEM pourra probablement tenté de décrypter les contenus échangés. N'ayant accès qu'aux adresses IP (c'est le juge qui demande au FAI la correspondance), il n'y a pas de violation de la vie privée. Tout contenu nécessitant de payer des droits de diffusion intéresse la SACEM. Je suppose que c'st le cas des anime japonais comme des séries télévisée.

Pour la question, "est-ce que c'est mal", ma réponse est non !  :Laughing:  Maintenant ce n'est pas l'avis de la SACEM et des majors. Malheureusement ce sont elles qui dictent la loi en ce moment...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pixys

merci pour les réponses.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Rien ne t'empêche de partager les photos dont tu es auteur. En revanche interdit de partager des contenus copyrightés. 

 

ça j'ai bien compris, mais il va bien falloir qu'ils mettent leur nez dedans pour vérifier que c'est bien des trucs "non-copyrightés" et ça j'aime pas trop, c'est ma vie privée: imaginez: vous filmez vos ébats avec votre copine, à des fins de sauvegarde, vous l'envoyez par réseau P2P, je vois pas pourquoi un burocrate se rincerait l'oiel avec mes performances !!!

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la question, "est-ce que c'est mal", ma réponse est non !  Maintenant ce n'est pas l'avis de la SACEM et des majors. Malheureusement ce sont elles qui dictent la loi en ce moment... 

 

En quoi la SACEM, organisme français, est-il concerné par "le piratage" (chose que je réfute en la matière: si j'habitais aux US je regarderais Battelestar Galactica à la TV sur SciFi, chose que je ne peux pas faire parce que j'habite en France ... ) les séries américaines qui seront (peut-être) diffusées en France un an après ??

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Déjà, je prierais à Oupsman de ne pas remettre en cause mes connaissances en matière de R&D informatique.
> 
> * Le "Trusted Computing" est un travail R&D majeur qui surpasse de loin (en difficulté) l'implémentation d'une interface 3D (et toutes les autres "nouveautés" de Windows Vista qui existaient, pour la plupart, ailleurs).
> 
> 

 

Oui, mais il y'a des changements importants aussi dans les fondements du système qui ne sont pas uniquement justifiés par le Trusted Computing. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * La cryptographie je connais. Je peux t'assurer que, contrairement à ce que tu laisses entendre, il est tout à fait possible d'implémenter des verrous formellement incassables en pratique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, l'artiste lamda ne touche rien sur la vente de ces disques. J'insiste.
> ...

 

Donne moi un document qui le prouve. J'ai des doutes. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Oupsman:
> 
> Tu fais preuve d'un cynisme et d'une mauvaise foi qui dépassent l'entendement :
> ...

 

Tu sais que des lois votées et pas utilisée y'en a des dizaines (si ce n'est plus)  :Question: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Ton argumentation "partage et piratage sont deux choses différentes" ne vaut pas plus. Ou se situe la différence ? Dans le medium de communication ?! La loi DADVSI ou le rapport Olivennes ne font pas cette distinction. Toute copie non privée est illicite. En revanche, le piratage tel que tu l'entends et tel qu'il est défini depuis des siècles est bien différent : d'un côté on a une copie (aucun des deux partis perd quelque chose), de l'autre un vol (ce que l'autre prend, le premier ne l'a plus). L'emploi du terme "piratage" est donc fallacieux.
> 
> 

 

Alors ça c'est le pompom  :Exclamation: 

Définissons le partage : 

- je met à disposition un fichier sur un espace privé pour que mes amis puissent en profiter

Définisson maintenant le piratage :

- je met à disposition un fichier sur un réseau d'échanges, fichier accessible par n'importe qui. 

Comment définit tu un vol de biens immatériels ?

EDIT : précision juridique. La copie privée n'a jamais été un droit. C'est une exception au droit d'auteur. Nuance de taille. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Ta dénonciation des artistes qui veulent "l'argent du beurre et le sourire de la crémière" est tout simplement honteuse quant on sait les revenus qu'ils gagnent de la vente de leur musique (0€). Elle ne s'appliqurait qu'aux superstars où tu trouveras les seuls "artistes" défendant DADVSI.
> 
> 

 

Encore une fois, les chiffres que j'ai vu parlent d'un pourcentage de 8% pour les petits artistes. Loin de ma définition du rien. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Le tatouage n'a rien de choquant en soi. Simplement, une fois en place, tu ne partageras jamais un fichier (obtenu légalement sur Internet) avec personne (pas même ta famille) de peur que de proche en proche il finisse sur un réseau P2P. On en revient au droit à l'amitié.
> 
> 

 

Je crois pour ma part qu'il y'aura toujours un moyen, mais bon .... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Quand je parle de "faire disparaître les réseaux de distribution alternatifs" je parle, bien sûr, de la distribution de fichiers musicaux/vidéos (il n'y a que toi qui parle d'autres choses pour éluder le vrai débat).
> 
> 

 

Bien entendu, l'utilisation de ce procédé pour l'échange de fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur est contraire à ce droit . Tu es d'accord  :Question: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * De la même façon qu'est-ce que ça change de savoir quels sont les réseaux où les adresses IPs sont collectées ? La SACEM veut toutes les adresses IPs de tous ceux qui partagent de la musique ou de la vidéo sur Internet.
> 
> 

 

Cf mon paragraphe sur les autres moyens de partage de la musique et des vidéos avec ses amis. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Toujours dans la même veine, le problème n'est pas de discuter la qualité de la musique disponible en ligne.
> 
> 

 

Quand on parle de la license globale si : je ne téléchargerais pas de fichiers mal encodés sur le net. Donc ca ne m'interesse pas.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Quant aux alternatives, ce sont des propositions d'avenir qui ont commencé à poindre. Elles sont de plus en plus utilisées contrairement à ce que tu écris. Les revenus de la publicité en ligne ne sont plus à démontrer depuis Google. La capacité à obtenir des dons (si la qualité est rendez-vous) non plus depuis Wikipedia.
> 
> 

 

Soit. Je demande à voir un tel concept appliqué à la diffusion de musique venant d'auteurs connus. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * J'aimerais savoir en quoi tu peux affirmer que la licence globale "ne résout pas le problème" alors que les artistes eux-même la recommande officiellement !
> 
> 

 

Mouais ... Cf ce que j'ai dis juste au dessus. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * J'aimerais savoir en quoi qu'Internet ne suivrait pas le chemin de la télévision quant à la couverture. Tout laisse à penser le contraire (la tendance actuelle, la baisse significative du prix des ordinateurs). De toute façon, encore une fois, le problème n'est pas là.
> 
> 

 

Patientons encore 10 ans alors ... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quand à quel moment tu estimes qu'il y a quelques chose de "concret" ? Là on a une loi, des décrets d'application, des rapports commandés pour affiner cette loi, des condamnations, une surveillance d'Internet, des mesures techniques de restriction toujours plus efficace, des systèmes d'exploitation les implémentant... Tu veux quoi de plus ?!
> 
> 

 

Que cela limite de façon réelle et pas que sur le papier ma liberté d'écouter ma musique et de regarder mes vidéos.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin épargne moi tes leçons sur l'amitié (limitée par la loi), merci.

 

La conception de l'amitié que tu présentes est contraire au droit d'auteur. J'y peux rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT :

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ce fil est intéressant bien "qu'un peu électrique" (  désolé) j'ai 2 petites questions :
> 
> la SACEM va collecter les adresse IP des internautes qui partagent des fichiers via les réseaux P2P mais qu'est ce qui m'empêche de partager 700 Mo de photo de vacances par exemple ? ou la dernière vidéo de la répétition de mes potes musiciens ? ou encore la vidéo de la dernière prestation théâtrale de ma copine ?
> 
> 

 

L'utilisation des réseaux P2P n'est pas le meilleur moyen technique pour ce genre de choses ... Je dois être un vieux con, mais je crois encore en certains protocoles de base du net : FTP par exemple ... 

De même l'offre de Free d'espace de téléchargement est une très bonne chose pour ce genre d'échanges. 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La SACEM va donc devoir contrôler le contenu téléchargé, non ? De plus en plus les clients des réseaux P2P cryptent les échanges (précision, je suis nul en crypto, je connais que la base de la base) que va-t-il se passer ? La SACEM enverra un dossier à un juge qui demandera le décryptage (ou plus simplement la saisi des HDD de l'internaute) ou bien c'est la SACEM qui va s'en charger (auquel cas: violation de la vie privée).
> 
> 

 

La SACEM ne pourra pas décrypter elle même le contenu des échanges parce que dans ce cas, les preuves seraient obtenues illégalement. Donc il y'aura vraissemblablement perquisition et saisie éventuelle du matériel.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pixys wrote:*   
> 
> La SACEM va donc devoir contrôler le contenu téléchargé, non ? De plus en plus les clients des réseaux P2P cryptent les échanges (précision, je suis nul en crypto, je connais que la base de la base) que va-t-il se passer ? La SACEM enverra un dossier à un juge qui demandera le décryptage (ou plus simplement la saisi des HDD de l'internaute) ou bien c'est la SACEM qui va s'en charger (auquel cas: violation de la vie privée).
> ...

 

Mais bien sûr...

Alors pour rappel, le chiffrement d'échange de fichier est qualifiée de circonstance aggravante.

Et tu me citeras un texte de loi précis qui explique qu'il est interdit à un organisme officiel de justice de déchiffrer quoi que ce soit.

Un mail n'est plus considéré comme étant protégé et peut être consulté pas ce même organisme sans autorisation aucune. Un mail crypté aurait-il plus de considération? Le texte que tu vas citer m'intéresse donc.

En fait, je pense qu'il faudrait que votre débat s'arrête ici, car cela devient de plus en plus ennuyeux à lire, et tourne parfois simplement à l'affrontement, où c'est le dernier qui répond qui a raison, même par un simple "soit", ou "j'en doute".

Comme signalé par Temet, la modomisation n'est pas loin   :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bien sûr...
> 
> Alors pour rappel, le chiffrement d'échange de fichier est qualifiée de circonstance aggravante.
> ...

 

Sauf erreur de ma part, la Sacem n'est pas un organisme officiel de justice ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Sauf erreur de ma part, la Sacem n'est pas un organisme officiel de justice ...

 

Etrange, mais j'ai l'impression que ça confirme ce que je viens de dire.

Tu ne réponds pas à ma question, et je n'ai pas parlé de la SACEM.

Quand une quantité de données n'est pas considérée comme privée et peut être saisie par quelqu'un, en quoi le chiffrement de cette quantité change-t-elle sa considération vis à vis de la loi?

Merci de citer le texte en question, afin de confirmer ce que tu as avancé.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Sauf erreur de ma part, la Sacem n'est pas un organisme officiel de justice ... 
> 
> Etrange, mais j'ai l'impression que ça confirme ce que je viens de dire.
> 
> Tu ne réponds pas à ma question, et je n'ai pas parlé de la SACEM.
> ...

 

Effectivement, c'est moi qui parle de la Sacem qui n'a pas le droit de décrypter les flux. Et toi qui parle d'un organisme officiel de justice qui en a lui le pouvoir.

Bien entendu, si la Sacem saisit la justice suite à ces constatations (mais lesquelles ? Un échange assez important de données sur les réseaux P2P ?), là oui il y'aura décryptage.

Sur ce, oui je crois que je vais me retirer de cette discussion vu la mauvaise foi caractérisée que j'ai pu y lire.

----------

## Pixys

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bien sûr...
> 
> Alors pour rappel, le chiffrement d'échange de fichier est qualifiée de circonstance aggravante.
> ...

 

effectivement le ton devient assez agressif, c'est dommage, exposez vos arguments calmement, de toutes les façons, ce débat ne dépend pas vraiment de nous....

En ce qui concerne le cryptage, il me semble qu'en France nous pouvons crypter nos données avec une clef de 128 bits max sous réserve qu'un tiers possède la clef ; au delà de 128 bits, c'est illégal.

donc la question subsidiaire est la suivante: quelle est la longueur de la clef utilisé dansles logiciel de P2P ??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne le cryptage, il me semble qu'en France nous pouvons crypter nos données avec une clef de 128 bits max sous réserve qu'un tiers possède la clef ; au delà de 128 bits, c'est illégal.
> 
> donc la question subsidiaire est la suivante: quelle est la longueur de la clef utilisé dansles logiciel de P2P ?? 

 

C'était vrai il y a quelques années, maintenant, on a une legislation "moderne".

Par contre, le super tableau est indispo pour le moment, mais je t'invite à consulter le site de la DCSSI: http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/fr/reglementation/index.html#crypto

C'est la bible officielle francaise  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> * La cryptographie je connais. Je peux t'assurer que, contrairement à ce que tu laisses entendre, il est tout à fait possible d'implémenter des verrous formellement incassables en pratique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, l'artiste lamda ne touche rien sur la vente de ces disques. J'insiste.
> ...

 

Avec plaisir.

Pour ce qui est de la cryptographie, n'importe quel document traitant du domaine irait dans ce sens. Pour être plus pratique j'ai choisi RSA qui est probablement l'algorithme de cryptage le plus connu. Il a maintenant 30 ans et pourtant voilà ce que tu peux lire sur sa sécurité (paragraphe intégral sans coupure) :

 *Quote:*   

> En fait, la sécurité de cet algorithme repose sur deux conjectures : casser RSA nécessite la factorisation du nombre n et la factorisation est un problème difficile. Par difficile, on entend qu'il n'existe pas d'algorithme rapide pour résoudre cette question. Si l'on veut être un peu plus précis, on pense qu'il n'existe pas d'algorithme ayant une complexité polynomiale en temps qui donne les facteurs premiers d'un nombre quelconque. Il est possible que l'une des deux conjectures soit fausse, voire que les deux le soient. Si c'est le cas, alors RSA n'est pas sûr. Cela fait néanmoins maintenant plus de 25 ans que RSA est cryptanalysé et celui-ci n'a pas encore été cassé, on peut donc raisonnablement le considérer comme un algorithme sûr. Cependant si une personne venait à trouver un moyen « rapide » de factoriser ce nombre n, tous les algorithmes de chiffrement fondés sur ce principe seraient remis en cause et rendus non sûrs, remettant en cause par la même occasion toutes les données chiffrées auparavant à l'aide de ces algorithmes.
> 
> En 2005, le plus grand nombre factorisé par les méthodes générales et l'état de l'art en matière de calculs distribués, était long de 663 bits. Les clefs RSA sont habituellement de longueur comprise entre 1024 et 2048 bits. Quelques experts croient possible que des clefs de 1024 bits soient cassées dans un proche avenir (quoique ce soit controversé) ; mais peu voient un moyen de casser des clefs de 4096 bits dans un avenir prévisible. On présume donc que RSA est sûr si la taille de la clé est suffisamment grande. On peut trouver la factorisation d'une clé de taille inférieure à 256 bits en quelques heures sur un ordinateur individuel, en utilisant des logiciels déjà librement disponibles. Pour une taille allant jusqu'à 512 bits, et depuis 1999, il faut faire travailler conjointement plusieurs centaines d'ordinateurs. Par sûreté, il est couramment recommandé que la taille des clés RSA soit au moins de 2048 bits.

 

Si as (contrairement aux mathématiciens sur le sujets depuis des décennies) un algorithme qui trouve en un temps polynomial les facteurs premier d'un entier quelconque, je serais ravi de m'associer avec toi pour la publication mathématique du siècle (je n'exagère pas).  :Very Happy: 

Pour ce qui est des revenus des auteurs, je me basais sur des connaissances de l'industrie américaine en sachant que l'industrie française était très similaire. Une petite recherche m'a tout de suite amené sur le site de l'ADAMI (Administration des Droits des Artistes et Musiciens Interprètes) équivalent français de l'association canadienne dont j'ai relayé l'appel. L'ADAMI a conduit en 2006  cette étude chiffre à 4% (i.e. moins de 60 centimes par CD) en moyenne les revenus de la vente de disques de variété française (2% pour le classique ou le jazz, 2% pour un DVD de concert) qui revient aux artistes principaux uniquement (les autres ne touchent rien). De plus, le "en moyenne" a son importance car les stars vendent bien plus de disque que les autres et ont la possibilité de négocier leurs contrats. Il participent donc majoritairement à ces pourcentages pourtant peu élevés. De plus ces royalties doivent être diminuées par un ensemble d'abattements pouvant atteindre 75% du montant annoncé ! Je n'invente rien. Tout cela est dans l'étude.

Très intéressant, la redevance sur la copie privée (dont 25% revient à des artistes) est présentée comme le financement permettant l'émergence de nouveaux talents (parmi eux sont cités les lauréats des victoires de la musique : Benabar, Benjamin Biolay, Bumcello, Cali, Carla Bruni, Da Silva, Diam’s, Dionysos, Emilie Simon, Jeanne Cherhal, Keren Ann, Kyo, La Grande Sophie, Mickey 3D, Olivia Ruiz, Pauline Croze, Raphaël, Thomas Fersen, Tarmac, Tété). Cela ressemble fort au principe de la licence globale, non ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Tu sais que des lois votées et pas utilisée y'en a des dizaines (si ce n'est plus)  

 

Bien sûr que je le sais (toutefois ce ne sont pas celles qui ont demandées par les grands industriels). Mais en allant par là, tu peux argumenté que n'importe quel loi doit être votée. Je ne te voudrais pas comme député !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Définissons le partage : 
> 
> - je met à disposition un fichier sur un espace privé pour que mes amis puissent en profiter
> 
> Définisson maintenant le piratage :
> ...

 

Essaie de vendre cette distinction à un juge !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Comment définit tu un vol de biens immatériels ? 

 

Je ne le définis pas. Cela ne veut rien dire. C'est ce que je me tue à expliquer.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je crois pour ma part qu'il y'aura toujours un moyen, mais bon .... 

 

C'est un autre domaine de la cryptologie appelé stéganographie. Il faut arrêter de penser que l'ordinateur peut tout faire. Depuis les travaux d'Alan Turing (années 50), on sait qu'il y a des impossibilités pratiques (les fameux problèmes NP-complets) et mêmes théoriques (problèmes non décidables).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Bien entendu, l'utilisation de ce procédé pour l'échange de fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur est contraire à ce droit . Tu es d'accord  

 

Je suis d'accord. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis pour.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Quand on parle de la license globale si : je ne téléchargerais pas de fichiers mal encodés sur le net. Donc ca ne m'interesse pas.

 

Ce genre de problème relève de l'offre et de la demande et n'a rien à voir avec le débat. Quoi qu'il en soit, tu peux être sûr que si la mise à disposition "gratuite" (payé par "la licence global", les revenus publicitaires, les dons, etc.) et sans DRMs devait devenir une réalité, il y aurait des personnes pour occuper le marché des auditeurs exigeant la qualité.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Soit. Je demande à voir un tel concept appliqué à la diffusion de musique venant d'auteurs connus. 

 

Moi aussi !  :Very Happy: 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> L'offre de Free d'espace de téléchargement est une très bonne chose pour ce genre d'échanges. 

 

Profite en bien tant qu'il existe encore. Les autorités ont Free dans le collimateur pour cette raison. Il se dit même que c'est cela qui expliquerait pourquoi la licence 3G+ a été refusé à Free. Bref, je ne prévois pas une longue vie à cet espace de téléchargement.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> La SACEM ne pourra pas décrypter elle même le contenu des échanges parce que dans ce cas, les preuves seraient obtenues illégalement. Donc il y'aura vraissemblablement perquisition et saisie éventuelle du matériel.

 

Je ne mettrais pas ma mais à couper à propos de l'illégalité de décrypter les contenus P2P. Les mesures de sécurité se divisent en deux catégories : il y a celles mises en place par les majors qui font voter des lois interdisant leur contournement et les autres.

Le problème de respect de la vie privée n'existe pas puisque la SACEM n'a pas l'identité de l'internaute (juste son adresse IP). C'est le juge qui peut ensuite exiger le rapprochement au FAI.

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de la cryptographie, n'importe quel document traitant du domaine irait dans ce sens. Pour être plus pratique j'ai choisi RSA qui est probablement l'algorithme de cryptage le plus connu. Il a maintenant 30 ans et pourtant voilà ce que tu peux lire sur sa sécurité (paragraphe intégral sans coupure) :
> 
>  *Quote:*   En fait, la sécurité de cet algorithme repose sur deux conjectures : casser RSA nécessite la factorisation du nombre n et la factorisation est un problème difficile. Par difficile, on entend qu'il n'existe pas d'algorithme rapide pour résoudre cette question. Si l'on veut être un peu plus précis, on pense qu'il n'existe pas d'algorithme ayant une complexité polynomiale en temps qui donne les facteurs premiers d'un nombre quelconque. Il est possible que l'une des deux conjectures soit fausse, voire que les deux le soient. Si c'est le cas, alors RSA n'est pas sûr. Cela fait néanmoins maintenant plus de 25 ans que RSA est cryptanalysé et celui-ci n'a pas encore été cassé, on peut donc raisonnablement le considérer comme un algorithme sûr. Cependant si une personne venait à trouver un moyen « rapide » de factoriser ce nombre n, tous les algorithmes de chiffrement fondés sur ce principe seraient remis en cause et rendus non sûrs, remettant en cause par la même occasion toutes les données chiffrées auparavant à l'aide de ces algorithmes.
> 
> En 2005, le plus grand nombre factorisé par les méthodes générales et l'état de l'art en matière de calculs distribués, était long de 663 bits. Les clefs RSA sont habituellement de longueur comprise entre 1024 et 2048 bits. Quelques experts croient possible que des clefs de 1024 bits soient cassées dans un proche avenir (quoique ce soit controversé) ; mais peu voient un moyen de casser des clefs de 4096 bits dans un avenir prévisible. On présume donc que RSA est sûr si la taille de la clé est suffisamment grande. On peut trouver la factorisation d'une clé de taille inférieure à 256 bits en quelques heures sur un ordinateur individuel, en utilisant des logiciels déjà librement disponibles. Pour une taille allant jusqu'à 512 bits, et depuis 1999, il faut faire travailler conjointement plusieurs centaines d'ordinateurs. Par sûreté, il est couramment recommandé que la taille des clés RSA soit au moins de 2048 bits. 
> ...

 

Ça ne prend(ra) que quelques secondes, maximum quelques minutes pour un ordinateur quantique  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   En ce qui concerne le cryptage, il me semble qu'en France nous pouvons crypter nos données avec une clef de 128 bits max sous réserve qu'un tiers possède la clef ; au delà de 128 bits, c'est illégal.
> 
> donc la question subsidiaire est la suivante: quelle est la longueur de la clef utilisé dansles logiciel de P2P ??  
> 
> C'était vrai il y a quelques années, maintenant, on a une legislation "moderne".

 

C'est pas la LEN ou LCEN qui a changé cette donne? De ce que je m'en souviens personne n'est limité sur la taille de la clé, mais si, sur le simple fait d'une injonction de la part de la justice, on refuse de fournir la clé privée (mot de passe tout le toutim) on se ramasse une "entrave à la justice" + "complicité" + toussa toussa (hum à vérifié, pour ces deux derniers termes  :Laughing: ). 

Bon bref pour revenir au contenu chiffré, la SACEM "filtre" les IP, tiens de gros soupçon sur une...manque de bol: chiffré. On entame une plainte, on (la sacem) fournit à la justice les éléments, perquisition chez la personne (police), demande des clés: si "non" risque cité plus haut, si "oui" et qu'en plus il s'avère que le mecs étaient effectivement dans l'illégalité: le chiffrage est pris en compte comme "circonstances aggravantes".

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si as (contrairement aux mathématiciens sur le sujets depuis des décennies) un algorithme qui trouve en un temps polynomial les facteurs premier d'un entier quelconque, je serais ravi de m'associer avec toi pour la publication mathématique du siècle (je n'exagère pas).  

 

Ça ne prend(ra) que quelques secondes, maximum quelques minutes pour un ordinateur quantique  :Wink: [/quote]

T'en as un? j'achète!  :Laughing:  (sérieusement, c'est pas prêt d'être utilisable ces bouzins même si quelques applications pratiques commencent à apparaître -> http://dwave.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/quantum-computing-demo-announcement/)

----------

## Magic Banana

En bon scientifique, je viens de me livrer à de petits calculs intéressants concernant la licence globale (quoi de mieux à faire un vendredi à deux heures du matin   :Question:  ). Remarquez bien que toutes mes hypothèses simplificatrices me donnent une estimation haute de la licence globale.

En 2006, l'industrie du disque française a dégagé des bénéfices considérables sur la vente de CDs avec un chiffre d'affaire de 819 millions d'euros.

1/3 de chiffre d'affaire de la vente des CDs va à la fabrication et la distribution. Je suppose que les coûts "Frais généraux" (13%) seraient également diminuer en passant à un modèle de distribution en ligne et que la marge des producteurs (20%) mériterait grandement d'être revu à la baisse (d'autant qu'il y aurait moins de travail) mais bon, oublions cela. En abandonnant totalement la vente traditionnelle de CDs pour la distribution en ligne, nous avons donc un chiffre d'affaire qui pourrait être ramené à 819 * 2/3 = 546 million d'euros sans perte pour personne puisque les coûts de fabrication disparaissent et ceux de distribution sont quasiment nul (plus d'intermédiaire + dématérialisation).

En 2005 (désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé plus récent), la France comptait 25,7 millions ménages et ce chiffre est en hausse à peu près constante de +1,24%/an (depuis 1975). Aujourd'hui nous devons donc être à plus de 26,3 millions de foyers. 49% des ménages français ont a un accès Internet. Cela nous en fait donc plus de 13,1 millions équipés d'une connexion Internet.

En répartissant le chiffre d'affaire de l'industrie de la musique sur chacun des foyers qui pourraient directement (laissons de côté les amis qui en profitent indirectement) profiter de musique disponible en ligne, on obtient 41,7€ par foyer et par an, soit moins de 3,5€ par mois. Une licence globale de 3,5€ par mois assurait donc, à coup sûr, tous les revenus de l'industrie du disque au moins aussi bien qu'aujourd'hui tout en permettant un accès exhaustif et diversifié à la culture pour tout un chacun (et sans les problèmes de compatibilité, de traque sur Internet, etc.).

Tous les acteurs ? Non la fabrication de CD et la distribution en mourrait. Et alors ? C'est le progrès technologique ! Les CDs c'est encombrant (j'en sais quelque chose, je viens de déménager) et ça s'abime. De la même façon, la plupart des gens préfèrent télécharger de chez soi des titres sur un site "vivant" (commentaires, proposition automatique de titre dans tes goûts) au catalogue exhaustif à fouiller dans des bacs des CDs que le distributeur n'a plus car il ne se vendait pas assez bien.

Vous voyez le burlesque de la situation ? En France on missione le PDG de la FNAC pour décider de l'avenir de l'industrie artistique !

Projetons nous maintenant, quelques années dans le futur. Étant donné l'augmentation très nette du nombre de ménages connectés à Internet, le montant de la licence globale ne ferait que diminuer dans les années à venir (d'autant qu'un accès illimité à toute la production musicale est un excellent argument pour installer une connexion !) :

En supposant, dans deux an, un taux d'équipement de 84% (c'est celui de l'Islande aujourd'hui) des 27 millions de ménages, les mêmes calculs donnent exactement 2€ par mois et par ménage (il faudrait que j'intègre l'inflation mais bon...).

Personnellement, je dis banco ! Et vous ?  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : J'oubliais : en bonus, la fin de la taxe sur les supports d'enregistrement (disques vierges, disques durs, lecteurs MP3, etc.) et de la redevance pour copie privée 

EDIT2 : Ajout d'un paragraphe.Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Dec 08, 2007 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Clark

Joli calcul, dommage que ne soient prises en compte que les conditions stoechiométriques : tu oublies la variable qui tue et nous ramène à la dure et triste réalité : entre le revenu que tu calcules et celui que certains marchands espèrent obtenir au gré de l'évolution du marché, se glisse une marge non négligeable qu'ils appellent le manque à gagner.

Ton calcul est intéressant, mais il semble partir du principe que l'homme est bon, raisonnable et ne désire pas toujours plus...hors notre économie moderne est basée sur la croissance.

Bref, chouette calcul, mais il faudra revenir en parler dans un ou deux siècles (soyons optimiste, non sur la durée mais sur l'inclination).  :Wink: 

Moralement parlant, je te donne raison. Mais je trouve que ce débat est hors du champ du logiciel libre, et je rejoins l'avis de Temet et consort en disant que les seuls que cette histoire dérange, c'est les merdeux qui veulent du tout gratuit, au mépris de toute considération morale ou légale. Comme le relevait Oupsman, tes arguments rejoignent malheureusement et fortuitement ceux de gens qui ne valent pas la peine qu'on les défendent et je ne comprend pas pourquoi les acteurs français du Libre s'investissent autant dans ce débat, avec une ligne de défense qui de fait profiterait à des gens qui n'en n'ont rien (mais alors rien du tout) à f**tre. Vous parlez de liberté, ils parlent de gratuité, un bon "dialogue" de sourds, sans même l'anglaise imprécision sur le mot free  :Very Happy: 

La seule raison qui fera que cette histoire se règlera d'elle même (j'ai vais moi aussi de mon anticipation), c'est que pour avoir la paix, une sorte de licence globale verra le jour : panem et circenses ! Au même titre que le foot, la musique (quasi) gratuite ! Mais les artistes n'en vivront pas mieux pour autant...Et il ne sera pas question de crier victoire : la liberté ne sera pas prise en compte, le Libre et ses concepts n'en seront pas plus visibles, ce sera juste pour suivre les bas instincts de la foule et s'assurer une bonne place aux prochaines élections.

Ce que je redoute dans cette histoire, c'est les possibilités que ça offrirait pour le futur, en terme de liberté, mais je m'en suis déjà expliqué quelques pages plus haut (de façon peut-être alarmiste   :Embarassed:   mais les idées sont là).

A propos du chiffrement (parlons français...) et autre, le mail n'a jamais eu le statut de correspondance privée. Le chiffrement est le seul moyen pratique de tenter de garantir cette intimité qui est refusée sur le plan conceptuel. 

La SACEM devra déchiffrer les paquets suspects, puisqu'il leur faudra identifier leur contenu pour déposer les bonnes plaintes : rappelons qu'elle n'a droit de citer que pour son catalogue... Mais je pense qu'elle n'aura pas besoin de se fatiguer à s'attaquer aux quelques 5% de données chiffrées transitant sur internet : 80 % du flux vient du P2P (là j'ai pas de chiffres mais je ne serai pas étonné d'y voir 99% de vidéo et de musique), et 60% relève de la pornographie...Je pense qu'ils ont déjà de quoi faire suffisamment d'affichage médiatique en espionnant des réseaux non chiffrés (et donc à moindres frais).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propos du chiffrement (parlons français...) et autre, le mail n'a jamais eu le statut de correspondance privée. Le chiffrement est le seul moyen pratique de tenter de garantir cette intimité qui est refusée sur le plan conceptuel. 
> 
> 

 

J'ai toujours entendu le contraire    :Confused: 

Bon la source est pas super top mais http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Courrier_%C3%A9lectronique

 *Quote:*   

> En France, les courriels adressés à des personnes sont considérés comme faisant partie de la correspondance privée, au même titre qu'un courrier papier.

 

Un juriste pour valider/invalider ça? Je doute maintenant.

----------

## nonas

De toutes façons, avec la nature internationale du net tout le monde aura toujours du mal à défendre ses intérêts. Quid d'un américain téléchargeant une musique SACEM ou d'un français téléchargeant une musique non-SACEM. Quid de Google qui parse vos mails pour 'payer' son service avec de la pub ciblé ou MS qui a accès à toutes les conversations qui circulent sur MSN ; où commence l'atteinte à la vie privée ? Quelle protection juridique face à des entités étrangères ? Quels efforts sommes-nous près à faire pour protéger notre vie privée (peut-être au détriment d'un peu de confort) ?

Chacun voit où est la limite pour lui, mais moi-même ayant une clé GPG je m'en suis jamais servi (bon je me sers peu de l'email mais quand même, et surtout j'ai peu de contact en ayant une aussi...), sans parler de la lourdeur intrinsèque du système (je vois mal ma tante Michou avoir les clés publiques de tous les membres de la famille, en supposant que tout le monde en ait une)

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus en fait c'est de voir que des gens ici (qui sont supposés être un peu au courant de la puissance de l'outil informatique) n'aient aucune crainte quant à l'analyse a priori de leur connexion internet (parce que, bon, le téléchargement illégal, faut pas se leurrer, c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt).

Le problème c'est qu'entre la complexité, la récence (oui c'est le bon mot normalement  :Wink: ) et les implications de ces lois et entre les sentiments de chacun (ceux qui s'inquiètent peut-être un peu trop et ceux qui ont peut-être un peu trop confiance dans le système (et les hommes qui font ce système)) on peut difficilement sortir des vérités. (et comme souvent, beaucoup de monde n'est pas près à revoir d'un chouilla sa position).

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai repensé à mes calculs cette nuit. Cela m'a amené à affiner un peu ma prose (un paragraphe supplémentaire dans mon précédent message).

Je me demande si mes simplifications ne sont pas un peu extrêmes. Après tout, il n'est pas stupide d'écrire que les foyers non connectés à Internet continue à acheter comme avant dans les réseaux de distributions classique. Il devient alors inutile de prendre en compte le taux d'équipement en accès Internet. On arrive alors à 1,7€ par mois et par foyer.

PS : Je pense traduire mon opinion en anglais et la publier un article sur Blue-GNU. Je l'augmenterais de quelques explications sur ce qui se passe en France et d'une invitation à faire les mêmes calculs dans les pays des lecteurs (ça m'intéresse), Cela explique pourquoi je raffine mon message précédent.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Clark wrote:*   
> 
> A propos du chiffrement (parlons français...) et autre, le mail n'a jamais eu le statut de correspondance privée. Le chiffrement est le seul moyen pratique de tenter de garantir cette intimité qui est refusée sur le plan conceptuel. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ben j'ai lu plusieurs fois que la correspondance electronique n'était plus considérée comme la correspondance, et plus protégée depuis la LCEN ou un loi un peu de la même période.

Faudrait que je retrouve le truc... lunid, dès que je serais au taff  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

 *Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Joli calcul, dommage que ne soient prises en compte que les conditions stoechiométriques : tu oublies la variable qui tue et nous ramène à la dure et triste réalité : entre le revenu que tu calcules et celui que certains marchands espèrent obtenir au gré de l'évolution du marché, se glisse une marge non négligeable qu'ils appellent le manque à gagner.
> 
> Ton calcul est intéressant, mais il semble partir du principe que l'homme est bon, raisonnable et ne désire pas toujours plus...hors notre économie moderne est basée sur la croissance.
> ...

 

Selon ce même principe, l'invention de la téléportation laisserait le secteur des transports intact ? Ils s'arrangeraient pour ponctionner des bénéfices équivalents, que plus rien ne justifie ? Nan nan, je crois plutôt qu'on préfèrerait laisser les chauffeurs et les pilotes crever la gueule ouverte (les autres auront les moyens de leur reconversion)... on ne renonce pas au progrès pour si peu. Là je te rejoins sur les qualités morales de l'humain  :Wink:  Après, une année, une décénie ou un siècle... c'est juste de l'inertie. De plus, la croissance ne serait pas absente et elle profiterait plus directement aux créateurs et à leurs « clients » (selon le plan Magic Banana).

 *Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moralement parlant, je te donne raison. Mais je trouve que ce débat est hors du champ du logiciel libre, et je rejoins l'avis de Temet et consort en disant que les seuls que cette histoire dérange, c'est les merdeux qui veulent du tout gratuit, au mépris de toute considération morale ou légale. Comme le relevait Oupsman, tes arguments rejoignent malheureusement et fortuitement ceux de gens qui ne valent pas la peine qu'on les défendent et je ne comprend pas pourquoi les acteurs français du Libre s'investissent autant dans ce débat, avec une ligne de défense qui de fait profiterait à des gens qui n'en n'ont rien (mais alors rien du tout) à f**tre. Vous parlez de liberté, ils parlent de gratuité, un bon "dialogue" de sourds, sans même l'anglaise imprécision sur le mot free 

 

Si ils s'investissent c'est justement qu'ils n'ont pas tellement envie que des lois soient votées en fonction de cet épouvantail bien pratique, non ? Et, soit dit en passant, cet épouvantail-merdeux-goinfre-sans-foi-ni-loi, il ne représente un manque à gagner pour personne.

Enfin bon... j'ai pas grand chose à ajouter à tout ce qui a déjà été dit. Ces inutiles objections (en toute amitié) ne sont qu'un prétexte pour venir dire à Magic Banana : Full respect  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Clark wrote:*   
> 
> A propos du chiffrement (parlons français...) et autre, le mail n'a jamais eu le statut de correspondance privée. Le chiffrement est le seul moyen pratique de tenter de garantir cette intimité qui est refusée sur le plan conceptuel. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

je plussoie sans apporter de preuve, check legifrance.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok....

Donc comme on dit, au temps pour moi.

Alors oui, on a bien suivi le truc, le problème de la correspondance privé s'est bien posé. Sauf que le texte qui est passé a été squizé de 3-4 mots, et que donc, çà change "un peu" le sens du texte, qui finalement, ne remet pas en cause systématiquement la notion "privée" de la correspondance electronique: http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.fr/cahiers/ccc17/jurisp496.htm

Voilà un exemple typique de point de loi qui aurait pu être aberrant et a été corrigée à temps (je parle bien de ce point précis, hein, pas de la LCEN...)

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En bon scientifique, je viens de me livrer à de petits calculs intéressants concernant la licence globale (quoi de mieux à faire un vendredi à deux heures du matin   ). Remarquez bien que toutes mes hypothèses simplificatrices me donnent une estimation haute de la licence globale.
> 
> En 2006, l'industrie du disque française a dégagé des bénéfices considérables sur la vente de CDs avec un chiffre d'affaire de 819 millions d'euros.
> 
> 1/3 de chiffre d'affaire de la vente des CDs va à la fabrication et la distribution. Je suppose que les coûts "Frais généraux" (13%) seraient également diminuer en passant à un modèle de distribution en ligne et que la marge des producteurs (20%) mériterait grandement d'être revu à la baisse (d'autant qu'il y aurait moins de travail) mais bon, oublions cela. En abandonnant totalement la vente traditionnelle de CDs pour la distribution en ligne, nous avons donc un chiffre d'affaire qui pourrait être ramené à 819 * 2/3 = 546 million d'euros sans perte pour personne puisque les coûts de fabrication disparaissent et ceux de distribution sont quasiment nul (plus d'intermédiaire + dématérialisation).
> ...

 

Plusieurs questions/remarques : 

- calculs intéressants, effectivement y'a p'tet quelque chose à tenter là dedans, ca devrait intéresser pas mal de monde (mais être loin de faire l'unanimité chez tous les amateurs de musique).

- comment fais-tu la répartition des sommes dégagées par la license globale

- comme je l'ai fais remarquer par ailleurs, la qualité sonore de la musique disponible sur le net (je prends l'exemple que je connais, les sites de ventes en lignes) laisse franchement à désirer. Comment tu fais pour gérer les amateurs de musique, qui ont horreur des morceaux qu'on peut acheter sur le net ou télécharger sur les réseaux d'échanges (MP3 CBR 320 kbits/s powaaa !!! ) Je parle bien d'amateurs, pas de consommateurs. La bande passante nécessaire pour faire passer un album encodé en 128k et un album encodé en 320 k est loin d'être la même  :Wink: 

- merci de ne pas faire mourir le CD, je préfère largement acheter un CD qu'un album sur Virgin, iTunes ou ce que tu veux (en plus de la meilleure qualité sonore, il y'a le plaisir de l'objet)

- idem pour les DVD (tant qu'on y est, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te limiterais aux CD dans ton argumentaire)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - calculs intéressants, effectivement y'a p'tet quelque chose à tenter là dedans, ca devrait intéresser pas mal de monde (mais être loin de faire l'unanimité chez tous les amateurs de musique).

 

À part les superstars qui veulent toucher un max de pognon (et peut-être leurs fans), je ne vois pas quel amateur de musique pourrait être contre un accès facile et illimité à la musique dans toute sa variété pour quelques euros par mois.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - comment fais-tu la répartition des sommes dégagées par la license globale

 

La façon conservatrice serait de garder les proportions actuelles (donc 4 * 3/2 = 6% pour l'artiste). Bien sûr ce serait l'occasion de remettre à plat ces proportions.

Reste la répartition par artiste. Bien sûr il faut que la redistribution croisse avec la popularité de l'artiste. Je verrai bien un logarithme de la popularité (à la place de l'exponentielle actuelle). Pour mesurer la popularité, on peut se baser sur les calculs faits avec pour les redistributions des droits radios ou inventer de nouvelles méthodes.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> - comme je l'ai fais remarquer par ailleurs, la qualité sonore de la musique disponible sur le net (je prends l'exemple que je connais, les sites de ventes en lignes) laisse franchement à désirer. Comment tu fais pour gérer les amateurs de musique, qui ont horreur des morceaux qu'on peut acheter sur le net ou télécharger sur les réseaux d'échanges (MP3 CBR 320 kbits/s powaaa !!! ) Je parle bien d'amateurs, pas de consommateurs. La bande passante nécessaire pour faire passer un album encodé en 128k et un album encodé en 320 k est loin d'être la même 
> 
> - merci de ne pas faire mourir le CD, je préfère largement acheter un CD qu'un album sur Virgin, iTunes ou ce que tu veux (en plus de la meilleure qualité sonore, il y'a le plaisir de l'objet)
> 
> - idem pour les DVD (tant qu'on y est, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te limiterais aux CD dans ton argumentaire)

 

J'imaginais la situation "d'apocalypse" dont nous parle les majors : un monde où toute la musique s'échange sans contrôle sur Internet. Maintenant il est clair que le futur ne sera pas aussi extrême. Les supports matériels continueront à exister tant qu'il y aura des amateurs. De la même façon, comme il y aura une demande de musique de qualité, des formats sans perte (FLAC ?) seront, à coup sûr, proposés. Bref, la loi de l'offre et de la demande s'applique.

Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi on se limiterait à la musique... mais les calculs pour le cinéma sont plus compliqués car un film bénéficie tout d'abord d'une exploitation en salle qui ne pâtis pas (ou peu) des échanges de fichiers sur Internet. Le délai entre sortie cinéma et sortie DVD/VOD (et en fichier échangeable donc) perdurerait (je n'y vois rien d'immoral).

----------

## billiob

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reste la répartition par artiste. Bien sûr il faut que la redistribution croisse avec la popularité de l'artiste. Je verrai bien un logarithme de la popularité (à la place de l'exponentielle actuelle). Pour mesurer la popularité, on peut se baser sur les calculs faits avec pour les redistributions des droits radios ou inventer de nouvelles méthodes.
> 
> 

 

Du fait du média Internet, on peut avoir en temps direct la popularité d'un artiste et donc baser ce calcul sur ce point. Ce système me semble bien plus juste que le système actuel basé sur le temps en radio.

----------

## kwenspc

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Ce système me semble bien plus juste que le système actuel basé sur le temps en radio.

 

Oui d'autant qu'il est complètement biaisé par le fait que les majors poussent et paient le prix fort pour avoir des "exclusivités" sur radio (Et du coup aussi, ça foire complètement le principe qui voudrait que les auditeurs écoutent ce qu'ils aiment et non ce qu'ont veut bien leur balancer à longueur de journée. Mais le principe du mouton au cerveau lavé fonctionne à merveille...). Ce que ne peuvent en aucun cas se payer des petites maison de disque.

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ... Le délai entre sortie cinéma et sortie DVD/VOD (et en fichier échangeable donc) perdurerait (je n'y vois rien d'immoral).

 

Bah, moi si.

Pas immoral, mais relou!

Je t'explique la situation  :Wink: 

Je suis un grand amateur de Christopher Nolan (Memento, Batman Begins...) et de Christian Bale (American Psycho, Batman Begins, The Machinist...).

J'apprends que Nolan prépare un film avec en rôle principal ... bah Christian Bale (avec Hugh Jackman aussi). Conclusion, bah je suis super content!!!!

Le film, donc "Le Prestige", dont je matte la BA régulièrement et tout ça, sort en France... quand je suis en Italie, deux semaines avant que je rentre France.

Je pourrais le voir en Italie... mais il sort en Italie genre deux mois plus tard, alors que je suis rentré en France...

De retour en France, la première chose que je fais est de vouloir le voir!

Seulement, n'oublions pas que la durée d'un film à l'affiche est généralement inversement proportionnel à l'effort intellectuel qu'il demande...

Le film n'est donc plus à l'affiche.

(Pour la petite histoire, il l'était sur internet au Kinepolis de Lomme, près de Lille. Il faut une grosse heure pour y aller. Arrivé là bas, y a l'affiche de film avec les horaires, super. Sur les télés, il n'est nul part. A l'accueil, je pose la question... et ils me disent qu'ils en le diffusent plus... Pour pas faire deux heures de transport pour rien, j'ai vu une merde infame avec Denzel Washington qui voyage dans le temps)

Conclusion : le seul film que j'ai téléchargé en ptet deux ou trois ans, est "Le Prestige".

Si le DVD sortait deux mois après la sortie en salle... ouais j'aurais attendu.

Conclusion bis : bon... ayant adoré le film... j'ai quand même acheté le DVD à sa sortie... mais je ne suis pas convaincu que tout le monde le ferait.  :Wink: 

Conclusion ter : moi ça me gave l'attente de la sortie en DVD. Me suis acheté 4 DVD l'autre jour, je les avais tous vus au ciné... et c'est quasiment toujours le cas.

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Clark wrote:*   A propos du chiffrement (parlons français...) et autre, le mail n'a jamais eu le statut de correspondance privée. Le chiffrement est le seul moyen pratique de tenter de garantir cette intimité qui est refusée sur le plan conceptuel. 
> 
>  
> 
> J'ai toujours entendu le contraire   

 

... Et tu es dans le vrai. Le courriel est bel et bien considéré comme relevant de la correspondance privée. Il faut bien différencier les moyens techniques permettant de violer ce droit à la vie privée (intercepter un mail = ouvrir une enveloppe papier) du statut de cette correspondance (privé dans les 2 cas).

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   En France, les courriels adressés à des personnes sont considérés comme faisant partie de la correspondance privée, au même titre qu'un courrier papier. 
> 
> Un juriste pour valider/invalider ça? Je doute maintenant.

 

Je ne suis pas juriste, mais j'ai entendu ça dans une conférence remplie d'informaticiens administrateurs de systèmes. Et c'était une juriste de Renater qui expliquait tout ça. Mes souvenirs sont toutefois déjà anciens, et donc trop vagues pour que je sois affirmatif.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Conclusion bis : bon... ayant adoré le film... j'ai quand même acheté le DVD à sa sortie... mais je ne suis pas convaincu que tout le monde le ferait. 
> 
> 

 

j'espère que tu l'as pas lu sous linux, c'est interdit, tu sais ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Hum, t'as un document qui écrit noir sur blanc que t'as pas le droit de lire un DVD sous Linux?

Moi j'ai vu que t'avais pas le droit de contourner une mesure de protection efficace  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum, t'as un document qui écrit noir sur blanc que t'as pas le droit de lire un DVD sous Linux?
> 
> Moi j'ai vu que t'avais pas le droit de contourner une mesure de protection efficace 

 

c'est un des points sur lequel pourrait s'appuyer ton avocat ... mais bon, j'ai quand même des doutes sur sa recevabilité devant le juge.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est un des points sur lequel pourrait s'appuyer ton avocat ... mais bon, j'ai quand même des doutes sur sa recevabilité devant le juge.

 

Ah ça t'en sait rien  :Smile:  On pourrait alors avoir un cas de jurisprudence. Qui plus est ce fameux terme "efficace" si ils ne l'ont pas définis dans le Code ou alors "vaguement", je vois pas comment une telle loi pourrait s'appliquer. Une protection est efficace jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit cassée non?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum, t'as un document qui écrit noir sur blanc que t'as pas le droit de lire un DVD sous Linux?
> 
> Moi j'ai vu que t'avais pas le droit de contourner une mesure de protection efficace 

 

Oh le fourbe  :Smile: 

Donc on a pas le droit de contourner, mais si jamais ça a été contourné, ce n'est donc pas efficace, et on a eu raison...

C'est vil... j'adore   :Twisted Evil: 

@Anigel: euh, j'ai posté dans le vide on dirait, mais j'ai posté une correction sur le thème des emails, hein, pour une fois que j'ai failli faire une intervention constructive (oui, cette phrase ne veut rien dire, mais en même temps, j'ai pas dit que mes interventions étaient interessantes non plus, hé   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Temet

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Hum, t'as un document qui écrit noir sur blanc que t'as pas le droit de lire un DVD sous Linux?
> 
> Moi j'ai vu que t'avais pas le droit de contourner une mesure de protection efficace  
> 
> c'est un des points sur lequel pourrait s'appuyer ton avocat ... mais bon, j'ai quand même des doutes sur sa recevabilité devant le juge.

 

Ces protections sont là pour empêcher la copie, pas la lecture.

T'iras jamais devant un juge pour avoir lu un DVD.

(enfin, "jamais"... disons qu'actuellement ce serait étonnant)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Hum, t'as un document qui écrit noir sur blanc que t'as pas le droit de lire un DVD sous Linux?
> 
> Moi j'ai vu que t'avais pas le droit de contourner une mesure de protection efficace  
> 
> c'est un des points sur lequel pourrait s'appuyer ton avocat ... mais bon, j'ai quand même des doutes sur sa recevabilité devant le juge. 
> ...

 

techniquement ... tu peux y aller.

t'iras ptet pas, mais tu pourrais.

et ça déjà ... ça me gonfle, je paie pas des trucs qui pourraient me coûter des amendes... 

NB : j'achète plus ET je télécharge plus (depuis un bout maintenant)

----------

## truc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NB : j'achète plus ET je télécharge plus (depuis un bout maintenant)

 

Et tu fais comment? tu *empreintes*?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un article du Monde diplomatique caractérisant le rapport Olivennes de "victoire d’une vision consumériste de la culture" et pointant l'alternative libertaire appelée "licence globale".

----------

## boozo

C'était hier sur lcp... très décevant à mon goût et c'est curieux, ils sont aussi passé à côté de beaucoup de choses ; le revirement de la cnil notamment   :Crying or Very sad: 

Allez magic ! Régale-toi !

----------

## DuF

La CNIL je crois bien qu'on a plus rien à en attendre, elle a vu ses crédits fondre comme neige au soleil, ses avis jamais pris en compte, donc bon...

C'est malheureux, mais actuellement, que la CNIL dise blanc ou noir ça ne change jamais rien à aucune décision...

----------

## boozo

@ DuF ² : J'espère très sincèrement que tu as tord dans ton analyse   :Crying or Very sad:   La CNIL est une exception sans équivalant de part le monde. Portant son rôle et sa fonction sont tout à fait légitime et je me risquerai même à la qualifier de "vitale" pour la protection des libertés individuelles et de l'Humain au sens large.

Sans réels pouvoirs c'est pas vraiment le cas mais sans moyen c'est hélas un fait   :Evil or Very Mad:   C'est comme pour les contrôles de la Sécu ; sans plus de moyens humains... c'est vouloir vider l'océan avec une paille.... mais d'ici à dire que c'est donc inutile et qu'on peut s'en passer là, je ne peut adhérer à cette idée et j'irai même la combattre.   :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin je le signale /ma vie : j'ai un parent qui à vécu d'assez près un contrôle de leur part. Les 3 jours durant lesquels ils ont débarqués pour vérifications, les responsables politiques qui avaient autorisés la collecte et l'usage des données n'en menaient pas large... non pas pour l'amende et l'injonction qu'ils ont pris mais pour les retombées médiatiques qui allaient en découler - Comme quoi toute cuirasse à ses faiblesses   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Beaucoup de gardes fous de l'état tombent sous les coups "d'intérêts supérieurs" en France. C'est con à dire, mais je crois qu'on y peut rien. Et c'est pas le fait d'avoir une carte d'électeur qui change quelque chose   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

Pour le revirement de la CNIL, je suis d'accords. Ils ont du céder sous un excès de pression "extérieures" sans précédents mais que pouvaient-ils faire face à cet Etat que nous avons rendu tout puissant ? Quant au conseil d'état... qui est ainsi sorti de son rôle, je pense que son intervention à elle même été contrainte - du moins j'ose l'espérer mais je suis un doux réveur -

Cependant voir ainsi ces deux instances de l'état déléguer à un organisme tiers privé des doits d'investigations même incomplets m'inquiète très sérieusement et laisse présager d'un pire à venir dans 10-15 ans au plus tard

Aucun de nos élus politiques, de nos journalistes dignes de ce nom ni de nos figures intellectuelles ne semblent s'en préoccuper plus que çà or, ce cas va être considéré par les juristes comme un précédent et ils s'y réfèreront à ce titre - et je ne vois mal comment d'autres actions plus spécieuses encore, ne pourront être s/légalisées/démocratisées à l'avenir

Au contraire le vote est le seul moyen qui nous reste si il nous reste un tant soit peu de révolte !

Interpeler nos élus dans les réunions publiques, allez les voir dans leurs QG de campagne, descendre dans la rue s'il le faut... mais pas pour rien et surtout pas de façon désordonnée... et surtout arrétons ces pétitions électroniques sans queue ni têtes... c'est pas comme çà qu'on nous prendra au sérieux et qu'on changera qqch à tout ce cirque

Mais voilà... signer en ligne un "collectif" c'est vachement plus simple... On a bonne conscience... on a fait qqch d'utile... on s'est expimé, on a revendiqué qqch... on a crié : J'existe !

Dormez braves gens...   :Exclamation: 

Edit: N'y voir aucune attaque contre quiconque ici. Je trouve ce forum et ses acteurs plus réveillés que le commun des mortels.

C'est juste quelques considérations personnelles qui s'épanchent - une vieille blessure mal cicatrisée quand je vois et écoute tous ces somnambules chaques jours. 

----------

## lesourbe

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   
> 
> NB : j'achète plus ET je télécharge plus (depuis un bout maintenant) 
> 
> Et tu fais comment? tu *empreintes*?  

 

je fais sans ou disque à disque ...

----------

## lesourbe

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: N'y voir aucune attaque contre quiconque ici. Je trouve ce forum et ses acteurs plus réveillés que le commun des mortels.
> 
> C'est juste quelques considérations personnelles qui s'épanchent - une vieille blessure mal cicatrisée quand je vois et écoute tous ces somnambules chaques jours. 

 

un pouêt, un pouêt, il en reste un !!!

----------

## boozo

Sarcasmes ou persiflages ?

----------

## DuF

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Pour le revirement de la CNIL, je suis d'accords. Ils ont du céder sous un excès de pression "extérieures" sans précédents mais que pouvaient-ils faire face à cet Etat que nous avons rendu tout puissant ? Quant au conseil d'état... qui est ainsi sorti de son rôle, je pense que son intervention à elle même été contrainte - du moins j'ose l'espérer mais je suis un doux réveur -
> 
> Cependant voir ainsi ces deux instances de l'état déléguer à un organisme tiers privé des doits d'investigations même incomplets m'inquiète très sérieusement et laisse présager d'un pire à venir dans 10-15 ans au plus tard
> 
> Aucun de nos élus politiques, de nos journalistes dignes de ce nom ni de nos figures intellectuelles ne semblent s'en préoccuper plus que çà or, ce cas va être considéré par les juristes comme un précédent et ils s'y réfèreront à ce titre - et je ne vois mal comment d'autres actions plus spécieuses encore, ne pourront être s/légalisées/démocratisées à l'avenir
> ...

 

Je suis désolé mais je vais avoir un discours un peu politique car forcément le sujet est un tant soit peu lié. Personnellement, j'ai arrêté de croire que la France était un pays de droit ou un pays où on avait des droits depuis que la semaine dernière, 26 ressortissants lybiens en exil sont venus défilés à Paris, pour ceux qui ont vu les photos c'était affligeant, 26 hommes, moyenne d'âge 50 ans qu'on interdit de manifester sur une place parisienne... Quand on voit les images, c'est ridicule, ils sont là avec 3 drapeaux mais sans doute que ce sont de dangereux terroristes. C'est ainsi qu'à la sortie du métro trocadéro (qui permet de rejoindre la place des droits de l'homme) on les a mis dans des fourgons, sans doute qu'ils étaient extrêment gênants, virulens, dangereux... En tout cas on est tenté de le croire à la vue de la 30aine de policiers appellés pour l'opération.

Donc voilà, si 26 personnes ne peuvent plus se retrouver sur une place pour exprimer leur opinion, je ne suis pas étonné qu'un organisme censé surveiller le respect de nos libertés n'ait plus de pouvoir mais seulement le droit à "la parole en l'air" !

----------

## nonas

 *DuF wrote:*   

> [...]

 Tu noircis un peu le tableau hein... C'est pas comme si on accueillait à bras ouverts un dictateur (qui a séquestré et torturé des infirmières) pour lui vendre des avions et des centrales nucléaires civiles non plus...

Cynique ? moi ? non...

(et puis bon ils nous l'ont déjà fait ce coup là : j'avais entendu parler d'un touriste barbu avec une liste de signatures longue comme le bras qu'on avait empêché de circuler librement non loin de l'Élysée, il devait avoir dépassé les quotas de lignes de Lisp dans son sac sûrement...)

----------

## Oupsman

 *nonas wrote:*   

> (et puis bon ils nous l'ont déjà fait ce coup là : j'avais entendu parler d'un touriste barbu avec une liste de signatures longue comme le bras qu'on avait empêché de circuler librement non loin de l'Élysée, il devait avoir dépassé les quotas de lignes de Lisp dans son sac sûrement...)

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  comme si on pouvait se pointer sans invitation dans un lieu officiel (qui n'a pas vocation à accueillir du public comme ton centre de sécu). RMS n'est pas un public lambda, c'est clair, mais un représentant d'association, quelqu'il soit, ne peut pas se pointer comme ça à Matignon sans invitation (parce que c'est bien de Matignon qu'il s'agit, il voulait rencontrer De Villepin et non Chirac). 

Moi personnellement, j'ai depuis longtemps arrêté de croire dans le régime de démocratie pratiqué en France. C'est une démocratie sur le papier, mais dans les faits on se rend compte que le pays est dirigé par les industries et non par les politiciens. Et c'est pas l'arrivée au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy qui va y changer grande chose   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et c'est pas l'arrivée au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy qui va y changer grande chose  

 

Houlà oui, bien au contraire!   :Laughing:   :Sad: 

De toute manière plus ça va est plus l'économie passe avant toute autre prérogative: démocratie, éducation (très important), etc ... toute ces tâches qui sont (étaient) avant tout garantie par l'Etat. Tout cela est bien lointain.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>   comme si on pouvait se pointer sans invitation dans un lieu officiel (qui n'a pas vocation à accueillir du public comme ton centre de sécu). RMS n'est pas un public lambda, c'est clair, mais un représentant d'association, quelqu'il soit, ne peut pas se pointer comme ça à Matignon sans invitation (parce que c'est bien de Matignon qu'il s'agit, il voulait rencontrer De Villepin et non Chirac). 

 

RMS avait demandé à plusieurs reprises un entretien avec le premier ministre. Étant resté sans réponse, il décida de venir sans invitation (mais fort de 165000 signataires !).

Je peux retrouver des sources si tu ne me crois pas.

EDIT : Il faut aussi se rappeler que la réponse qui lui a été faite est qu'après "mûre décision" (sic), le premier ministre refuse de le recevoir.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RMS avait demandé à plusieurs reprises un entretien avec le premier ministre. Étant resté sans réponse, il décida de venir sans invitation (mais fort de 165000 signataires !).
> 
> Je peux retrouver des sources si tu ne me crois pas.
> ...

 

Je suis au courant de l'histoire, merci. 

Tu confirmes ce que je dis : il s'est pointé sans invitation. Et sans raison valable (enfin du point de vu de Matignon). Mais j'ai pas envie de palabrer sans fin sur le sujet donc j'en resterais là.

----------

## kwenspc

Il aurait du se faire passer pour lagardère, arnaud ou autre. Sûr qu'il aurait pas eu à essuyer de refus  :Laughing:  (enfin ça serait surtout vrai actuellement)

----------

## xaviermiller

venez en Gelbique, nous on n'a pas de gouvernement  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Et c'est pas l'arrivée au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy qui va y changer grande chose   
> 
> Houlà oui, bien au contraire!   
> 
> 

 

j'allais le dire mais plutot dans le style : "en tout cas ça peut changer mais pas en mieux"

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Et c'est pas l'arrivée au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy qui va y changer grande chose   
> 
> Houlà oui, bien au contraire!   
> 
>  
> ...

 

+1

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> venez en Gelbique, nous on n'a pas de gouvernement 

 

Le pire c'est que vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la chance que vous avez  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Mieux vaut être seul que mal accompagné?

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mieux vaut être seul que mal accompagné?

 

Quelque chose comme ça ...

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Et c'est pas l'arrivée au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy qui va y changer grande chose   
> 
> Houlà oui, bien au contraire!   
> 
> De toute manière plus ça va est plus l'économie passe avant toute autre prérogative: démocratie, éducation (très important), etc ... toute ces tâches qui sont (étaient) avant tout garantie par l'Etat. Tout cela est bien lointain.

 

Bof: au risque d'avoir une opinion à contre courant, si c'était vrai, la France serait pleine aux as, or c'est pas le cas: ya pas un radis. Je pense que vous mélangez 2 choses: les industries et la politique, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre me direz-vous, certes et il est aussi parfaitement malhonnête de faire pondre un rapport par un gars qui est entièrement parti prenante dans l'affaire (je fait allusion ici, pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas , au rapport Olivienne, patron de la FNAC. A ce sujet, il est bon de rappeler qu'à l'origine, la FNAC c'est communiste... succulent ,non ?)

mais je trouve que vous pensez "biaisé" oui, l'économie passe avant tout, et pour cause: sans argent, pas de social (par exemple), maintenant, je ne dis pas qu'il faut un libéralisme forcené, bien au contraire: nous avons besoin d'un libéralisme raisonné et éthique. Maintenant, quand les choses ne plaisent pas, soit le Français râle, soit il fait la grève... Dans cette histoire de téléchargement, qui à fait pression sur son député ? qui à fait un sit-in devant l'Assemblée Nationale/Matignon/Elysée ? qui a commencé une grève de la faim ? je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu ou pris connaissance d'aucune de ses actions... le gros problème c'est qu'en France, il n'y a pas de contre-pouvoir citoyen et pour cause: nous sommes dans un pays où seulement 39% des gens pensent "qu'ils est toujours injustifié de tricher pour obtenir des avantages sociaux" en résumé, nous sommes des gros cons de tricheurs inciviques (juste devant la Slovaquie et la Grève mais loin derrière le Danemark; pour ceux que ça intéresse, la source est une étude menée par Y.Algan et P.Cahuc.

Pour revenir au sujet initial, pourquoi l'économie passe avant tout ? d'une part parce qu'effectivement, il y a un problème moral chez les gens qui nous gouvernent (particulièrement les hauts-fonctionnaire et spécifiquement les énarcs) et chez les acteurs de l'économie mais aussi parce qu'à force de couillonner le système, ont lui retire toute raison d'exister, ce qui par là même retire toute morale et la boucle est bouclée.

La problématique est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça, ne se résume pas à tel ou tel président (je vous ferai remarquer que sarko est arrivé en poste il y a 6 mois et que les problèmes existaient déjà bien avant lui et il est fort probable que ces mêmes problèmes existent bien après lui...). Je vous invite à lire La société de défiance des deux auteurs précédemment cités, vous y verrez peut-être un peu plus clair.

----------

## Untux

Petite parenthèse, si vous permettez :]

Dans un quotidien de chez moi (Genève, là où y'a plein d'organisations int'l, dont l'OMPI), une publicité demi-page nous enjoint à « Faire preuve de prudence en sélectionnant le prochain Directeur Général de l'OMPI » (c'est comme ça qu'elle est titrée, la pub). Les organisations qui parrainent cette publicité nous rappellent qu'elles « ont longtemps soutenu l'OMPI dans son rôle d'organisation internationale responsable de l'encouragement et du développement des systèmes et des règles en matière de propriété intellectuelle au profit de la société... » et qu'elles « sont très attentives au fait que l'OMPI respecte de manière efficace [ses] objectifs... ». Y sont trois, les parrains de la pub : L'AIPLA, l'IPO et le U.S. Chamber of Commerce. Ces gentils parrains « estiment que le prochain directeur général devra avoir fait preuve de grandes réussites à des postes de responsabilité dans le domaine de la propriété intellectuelle » et « en conséquence, demandent aux Etats Membres de choisir le prochain dirigeant de l'OMPI avec une extrême précaution »... non sans nous avoir indiqué, au préalable, qu'il devra « protéger les marques et les brevets, en développant des nouvelles normes pour la protection des créations artistiques dans l'ère du numérique, et en harmonisant le droit des brevets, en autres projets importants... ». 

Moi je dis, tant qu'à faire, ils auraient bien pu nous filer le nom du futur directeur général, au lieu d'nous faire languir comme ça.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La problématique est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça, ne se résume pas à tel ou tel président (je vous ferai remarquer que sarko est arrivé en poste il y a 6 mois et que les problèmes existaient déjà bien avant lui et il est fort probable que ces mêmes problèmes existent bien après lui...). 

 

Je ne vois nulle part où il est dit que le président actuel est la cause de tous les maux. Relis bien, on dit juste que ça va pas s'améliorer ce qui signifie en substance que c'était déjà la me*de avant. Et surtout personne n'a tenté de simplifier une quelconque problématique.

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   
> 
> La problématique est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça, ne se résume pas à tel ou tel président (je vous ferai remarquer que sarko est arrivé en poste il y a 6 mois et que les problèmes existaient déjà bien avant lui et il est fort probable que ces mêmes problèmes existent bien après lui...).  
> 
> Je ne vois nulle part où il est dit que le président actuel est la cause de tous les maux. Relis bien, on dit juste que ça va pas s'améliorer ce qui signifie en substance que c'était déjà la me*de avant. Et surtout personne n'a tenté de simplifier une quelconque problématique.

 

Dire "ça va pas s'améliorer" ne signifie pas uniquement que c'était la merde avant: ça signifie que c'était la merde avant ET que le président actuel ne va rien y changer... ce à quoi je réponds à nouveau: il est arrivé en poste il y a 6 mois, un mandat présidentiel c'est 5 ans, jugeons au terme de ce mandat. Notez que je ne suis pas spécialement pro-sarko, néanmoins, je pense que les mots et les phrases ont un sens et qu'il ne faut pas en occulter une partie...  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Petite parenthèse, si vous permettez :]
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Moi je dis, tant qu'à faire, ils auraient bien pu nous filer le nom du futur directeur général, au lieu d'nous faire languir comme ça.

 

 :Laughing:  C'est savoureux !  :Laughing: 

Bon nos G.G.B. là... aka Gentils Gentooistes Belges  : vous allez bien nous pondre un blog cinglant sur ce qui ce passe chez vous ?

Qu'on relativise un peu et si possible avant que vous vous construisiez "un mur"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lesourbe

technique de l'autruche ou dite "du coq qui chante les pattes dans la merde" : se rassurer en se disant qu'y'a pire ailleurs.

----------

## Untux

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> technique de l'autruche ou dite "du coq qui chante les pattes dans la merde" : se rassurer en se disant qu'y'a pire ailleurs.

 

Ailleurs... oui et non : ce sont des traités de l'OMPI qui ont conduit l'UE à adopter les directives de l'EUCD traduites, en France, par la DAVDSI.

Edit : trois fois rien.Last edited by Untux on Wed Dec 19, 2007 7:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dire "ça va pas s'améliorer" ne signifie pas uniquement que c'était la merde avant: ça signifie que c'était la merde avant ET que le président actuel ne va rien y changer... ce à quoi je réponds à nouveau: il est arrivé en poste il y a 6 mois, un mandat présidentiel c'est 5 ans, jugeons au terme de ce mandat. Notez que je ne suis pas spécialement pro-sarko, néanmoins, je pense que les mots et les phrases ont un sens et qu'il ne faut pas en occulter une partie... 

 

Perso, les 6 mois que j'en ai vu me suffisent et si on pouvait éviter d'aller au bout des 5 ans, ça permettrait de limiter la casse. Je crois bien que le pire fut le discours profondément raciste prononcé fin juillet à Dakar, certes une partie du crédit reviens à Henry Guaino, mais le mal est là. Sans doute qu'il faut avoir ses origines sur ce continent pour être profondément touché, mais certainement que si un président d'une nation "supérieure" était venu à Paris nous dire que nous sommes restés dans le passé, incapable de se projeter vers l'avenir et j'en passe, je suis persuadé que ce président n'aurait pu repartir sans excuses publiques !

Est-ce qu'un modo peut indiquer les limites de la discussion (déviation politique du sujet par rapport au sujet initial) ? Car sinon je sens que je vais sortir tous les points qui me gênent  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me dévoue pour recentrer la discussion à l'aide d'un site français proposant déjà des titres MP3 en téléchargement gratuit et sans DRM : http://www.airtist.com/

Le principe est en première page :

 *http://www.airtist.com/ wrote:*   

> 1. Choisissez une musique
> 
> 2. Visualisez une annonce publicitaire
> 
> 3. Téléchargez gratuitement et l'artiste est rémunéré par la publicité.

 

Cela fait plaisir de se rappeler la présence de distributeurs qui, plutôt que de forcer l'internaute a ne pas dévier du modèle traditionnel, savent tirer parti des progrès technologiques.

----------

## xaviermiller

heu, le 3 : "le webmaster est payé et rétrocède x % aux artistes..."

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je me dévoue pour recentrer la discussion à l'aide d'un site français proposant déjà des titres MP3 en téléchargement gratuit et sans DRM : http://www.airtist.com/
> 
> Le principe est en première page :
> 
>  *http://www.airtist.com/ wrote:*   1. Choisissez une musique
> ...

 

Je teste ça depuis ce matin, c'est llllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttttttttt

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je teste ça depuis ce matin, c'est llllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttttttttt

 

Clair c'est mou du genoux   :Sad: 

C'est un serveur+connexion en mousse derrière ou quoi?

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Je teste ça depuis ce matin, c'est llllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttttttttttt 
> 
> Clair c'est mou du genoux  
> ...

 

franchement, c'est à se demander   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  P133 32 Mo de RAM derrière un modem à 33k

----------

## Oupsman

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> Téléchargement gratuit contre une annonce publicitaire :
> ...

 

Je pouvais toujours chercher l'option effectivement !!

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

J'aime bien l'utilisation de l'adjectif "éthique", de plus en plus à la mode. Ca me fait d'autant plus rigoler quand on pense à tous ceux qui ne se disent pas "éthique" justement et contre qui l'on peste de s'en mettre pleins les poches  :Smile:  Ca doit etre une question d'habitude...

En tout cas l'idée ne me semble pas nouvelle, par contre, là où ce site est intérêssant, c'est que c'est une réalisation concrête et d'ores et déjà opérationnelle !

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui pensent encore naïvement que la loi DADVSI n'est pas appliquée : Limewire est devant les tribunaux français.

----------

## Magic Banana

Juste pour écrire que je me suis enfin décidé à publier sur Blue GNU une version anglaise de mes pensées/calculs en matière de licence globale : http://blue-gnu.biz/content/license_fee_unrestricted_access_music

À la fin de l'article j'ai mis un lien vers ce thread.  :Wink: 

J'attends vos commentaires (en anglais sur Blue GNU ou en français ici).

----------

## Magic Banana

Numerama (ex-Ratiatum) a réussi à choper le texte intégral de l'avant-projet de loi qui fait suite au rapport Olivennes.

Seule l'Europe peut nous sauver !

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous recommande la lecture de cette entretien avec Christophe Espern, co-fondateur d'EUCD.INFO, représentant de l'April au Forum des Droits sur Internet.

Morceau choisi :

 *Christophe Espern wrote:*   

> Ce texte va beaucoup plus loin que l'EUCD. Il impose en creux aux internautes d'installer des dispositifs de filtrage listés par l'État ce que la directive n'exige pas. C'est même sans doute contraire au droit communautaire. Le texte prévoit de plus la création d'une structure administrative chargée de mener des campagnes d'intimidation et de répression de masse, en partenariat avec des sociétés privées. Ceci n'existe nulle part ailleurs en Europe. Une telle architecture a par contre déjà été proposée lors des débats parlementaires sur la DADVSI. Elle était différente sur la forme, a été vite retirée vu le tollé suscité, mais on est bien dans une suite logique d'un point de vue franco-français.
> 
> Cela dit, il y a vraiment de quoi être très inquiet. D'une part, ce texte arrive à un moment différent, où tout semble devenu possible en France pour lutter contre le partage non autorisé : la CNIL a déjà renoncé à s'opposer à la privatisation de missions de police suite à une décision du Conseil d'État publiée quelques semaines après l'élection de Nicolas Sarkozy. L'avant-projet Olivennes exploite d'ailleurs cette capitulation de la CNIL. D'autre part, ce texte contient des dispositions que je ne pensais pas voir écrites un jour noir sur blanc tant elles sont extrémistes.
> 
> Ainsi, le texte prévoit que les agents de cette autorité administrative dite « indépendante » pourront accéder aux données de connexion sans contrôle de l'autorité judiciaire, c'est-à-dire dans des conditions réservées jusqu'à présent aux services luttant contre le terrorisme ! C'est du jamais vu. De plus, le texte prévoit que cette autorité pourra utiliser ces données à des fins répressives. Or, suite à une censure du Conseil Constitutionnel, les fonctionnaires luttant contre le terrorisme n'ont pas obtenu ce pouvoir. Il est exclusivement réservé à l'autorité judiciaire.

 

----------

